# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Any coin or currency collectors here?

## FrancisMarion

Was wondering if anyone collects or possesses old coins and currency?  I was passed down some of a collection and I find it fun to examine and look up values.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I'm not actively collecting any but I do have a collection of foreign currency. I'm a billionaire and millionaire with some...  I've got a bunch of notes that say "one hundred million" or stuff like that, idk off the top of my head what country they are from.

I also have a load of Middle-Eastern, African and Asian coins. Probably not worth a damn. Several pounds of coins. Went through all of them to find the silver ones.. Found some old Swedish coins with silver but apart from that it seems it's pretty worthless. Some of the Arabic coins appear to be made from aluminum, they are very light and shiny.

----------


## FrancisMarion

> I'm not actively collecting any but I do have a collection of foreign currency. I'm a billionaire and millionaire with some...  I've got a bunch of notes that say "one hundred million" or stuff like that, idk off the top of my head what country they are from.
> 
> I also have a load of Middle-Eastern, African and Asian coins. Probably not worth a damn. Several pounds of coins. Went through all of them to find the silver ones.. Found some old Swedish coins with silver but apart from that it seems it's pretty worthless. Some of the Arabic coins appear to be made from aluminum, they are very light and shiny.


Cool.  I was just looking at some of those Weimar Republic Marks (toilet paper).

Check out Heritage Auctions to determine if those old coins have any value.  It can take a large portion of days!  

Here is the choice coin of what we have.

She is a beaut.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Cool.  I was just looking at some of those Weimar Republic Marks (toilet paper).
> 
> Check out Heritage Auctions to determine if those old coins have any value.  It can take a large portion of days!  
> 
> Here is the choice coin of what we have.
> 
> She is a beaut.


That's freaking awesome. I have one small gold coin from that era, Dutch coin. And a few essentially worthless ones from the 1800's but apart from that all of my coins are 50's and up. This is because they were all acquired through transactions, not collection.

----------


## oyarde

> Was wondering if anyone collects or possesses old coins and currency?  I was passed down some of a collection and I find it fun to examine and look up values.


I buy,sell and collect coins.But I sort of specialize too , i do not fool with 1700's , large cents , much foreign  , currency etc. Things I can give value on would be Shield nickels , V nickels ,Buffalo nickels,Indian cents , pre 1934 Wheat cents , Sitting Liberty dimes , Barber dimes , pre 1932 Mercury dimes , Sitting Liberty quarters , Barber quarters , Standing Liberty quarters , 1932 Washington quarters, Sitting Liberty halves , Barber halves , Walking Liberty halves ,Peace dollars , Morgan dollars .California gold , gold one dollar pc.'s , gold fives , gold 2 1/2 pc.'s. Etc

----------


## Zippyjuan

I was collecting vanishing money. I got the "last official" sets for the countries joining the Euro including the Vatican and Monaco (which were hard to find). Last Greek Drachmas, last Italian Lira, last German Marks, last French French Francs, etc. I also have some brochures and "Starter packs"- bags of coins distributed to citizens as their first Euro coins.

----------


## oyarde

> I was collecting vanishing money. I got the "last official" sets for the countries joining the Euro including the Vatican and Monaco (which were hard to find). Last Greek Drachmas, last Italian Lira, last German Marks, last French French Francs, etc. I also have some brochures and "Starter packs"- bags of coins distributed to citizens as their first Euro coins.


I have some vanishing money , made from gold and silver .

----------


## Zippyjuan

They did the "Last Mark" and "Last French Franc" in gold but prices were about three times spot so I felt they were too expensive.

----------


## euphemia

I don't collect currency, but I am interested in how American currency.  In this little hobby I came across a $1 with mismatched serial numbers.  It paid my mortgage for about four months.

----------


## Suzanimal

I started collecting coins when I was a kid. I have a lot of silver .50, buffalo nickles, wheat pennies, and silver certificate dollars. Nothing really special but I had fun going through my dad's change. My dad also bought me a coin set every year for a long time. I'm not sure what those are worth.

----------


## oyarde

Today , among other things , I picked up a couple Commemorative silver half dollars , 1923 S in Extra Fine , a 1926 in MS 60 , an 1870 nickel in Extra Fine ,an 1875 nickel in Fine , a 1915 nickel in Very Fine , a pair of 1932 D quarters in Very Fine an Uncirculated 1951 S quarter and an About Uncirculated 1951 S quarter. I plan to sell it all for 452 FRN's . Then I picked up 9 other nickels , 1866 , Fine details but been cleaned , a 1914 D ,1915 , a 1915 D, 1916 D , all in Good , a 1916 D , Very Fine details , been cleaned, a 1921 S in Good , pair of 1936 Double Die Obverse in Very Good , another 1926 silver half and a 1921 S silver half. I plan to sell those for for abut 228 FRN's.This is alot of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , among other things , I picked up 3 silver War nickels , 4 Indian Cents , some pre 1916 Wheat cents , an old Peso , a 1958 silver Proof dime , a 1917 S dime in Very fine and some nickels , 1919 , 1920 D , 1926 vf , four About Uncirculated 1943 steel cents. More fun than work anyway.Keep me busy to Mar 16 , then plowing to plant potatoes , hopefully fishing by April .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I settled for an 1867 nickel in Fine , an 1868 cent and a 1915 S nickel .

----------


## FrancisMarion

^^^^Staying busy Oyarde.  Hope to get into some more soon.

----------


## LibForestPaul

Collect paper money. Interesting seeing how banknotes change throughout the decades.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1926 S silver dimes and a 1913  D Type 1 Nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold two silver  silver halves , and Indian cent and a 1932 D quarter .I picked up a 1960 silver Canadian dollar , an 1862 silver three cent pc , a pair of 1897's , quarter and a cent , two silver halves , 1939 , 1946 D , some nickels ,1887 , 1920 , 1917 , 1918 D , 1914 and a half dozen silver Mercury dimes , all 1916 , 1917 S & 1920.A 1945 wheat cent , a copper , uncirculated 1964 cent , an Uncirculated 1959 silver quarter , an Uncirculated 1910 cent . Not bad

----------


## Suzanimal

Went out for a beer with Mr Animal last night and when the bartender gave us our change, I spied a Mercury dime. I was nice and gave it to Mr A because he took me shoe shopping and bought me a fancy pair of snakeskin loafers. I was wearing them when we went for a beer. I love them, I told him they make me feel like a pimp and since he  bought them for me, he can be my bitch.

----------


## oyarde

> Went out for a beer with Mr Animal last night and when the bartender gave us our change, I spied a Mercury dime. I was nice and gave it to Mr A because he took me shoe shopping and bought me a fancy pair of snakeskin loafers. I was wearing them when we went for a beer. I love them, I told him they make me feel like a pimp and since he  bought them for me, he can be my bitch.


I have never even seen snake skin loafers , those must be sweet .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I settled for an Uncirculated 1923 silver , Standing Liberty quarter and a 1867 Cent. I will probably sell them for 89 FRN's , since I already have a couple 1867 Cents. Not bad , kind of slow , but I will take it .

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

Damn, I wish I had a coin from that era. Great condition too, awesome

----------


## oyarde

Today , I traded a 2013 Silver Eagle and a 1913 D Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Fine for an UnCirculated 1938 Silver Peso , a 1919 Buffalo nickel in Very Good , a 1936 S Buffalo nickel in Very Good and a .999 1 ounce silver bar, a 1927 silver Mercury dime in Very Fine. I am keeping the Peso .Then I bought a 1915 silver Barber Half in Very Fine. I plan to sell the 1915 half with a 1923  About Uncirculated silver Standing Liberty quarter for 265 FRN's or so, think I have a buyer.Meh , not bad.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Only until my Miracle Whip loose change jars all get filled.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1915 S nickel in Good , a 1920 dime in About Uncirculated and a 1920 D dime in Extra Fine . Plan to sell them for 70 FRN's.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought three silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1915 nickel , pair of  1894 Indian cents , some cents , 1893 , 1910 , 1918 .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1875 S silver dime with the mint mark within the wreath . I needed that one for my collection , I had the more common one below the wreath. Been looking for one for awhile that I could get for less than 25 FRN's .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1903 silver dollar , a couple Sitting Liberty silver dimes , 1877 CC and 1884 and I am working on one more .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a sweet Bust Half dollar in Very Fine .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have never even seen snake skin loafers , those must be sweet .


Very sweet but they're not real snakeskin.

----------


## euphemia

> I don't collect currency, but I am interested in how American currency.  In this little hobby I came across a $1 with mismatched serial numbers.  It paid my mortgage for about four months.


You all should be looking out for other mismatched bills.  There were 100,000 in that print run, and when mine turned up, only five and come up for auction.

----------


## oyarde

> Very sweet but they're not real snakeskin.


Excellent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1937 silver Half , 1932 silver quarter , 1924 D nickel , 1938 D nickel , an 1890 S silver dollar , 1892 S silver dollar , an 1897 silver dollar and 46 silver dimes, mostly 1916 to 1939 , two 1853 silver three cent pc.'s , a dateless silver Canadian dime. I sold an Uncirculated 1910 Cent , some nickels , 1913 Type 2 , 1914 , 1914 S , 1915 S , a pair of 1926 S dimes , not bad , lotta fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up three silver Mercury dimes . A 1920 D in Very Fine , nice , purple tone ,a 1928 S in Very Fine and a 1931 D in Very Fine . I may sell them for 29 FRN's ..... slow day , but more fun than my day at work .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 nickel , close to Very Good , a 1919 D silver Mercury dime in Extra Fine and a couple more , 1934 , 1939 D . I sold a 1994 five dollar gold pc .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I settled for some Sterling Jewelry , couple of tacky charms , will give those to a three yr old Grand Daughter who will then think I am King , tacky necklace and ear rings ,  I will probably make something out of those , and a nice pearl /silver bracelet / necklace thingie , my Grand Daughter will love it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1872 Cent in Good , a 1926 S nickel in Good , a 1918 S nickel with some clashed Dies , four feathers ,  in Good and an 1898 S silver dollar in Very Good. Not Bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three nickels , 1913 D  in Fine , 1914 in Fine  & 1915 in Very good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Morgan dollars , 1883 O , 1885 , 1886, 1921 D and a 1922 Peace dollar. A 1908 O silver Barber quarter , 1939 silver 1/2 Crown , a 1963 silver Proof dime, A 1 ounce , .999 silver bar.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today , I picked up some silver Morgan dollars , 1883 O , 1885 , 1886, 1921 D and a 1922 Peace dollar. A 1908 O silver Barber quarter , 1939 silver 1/2 Crown , a 1963 silver Proof dime, A 1 ounce , .999 silver bar.


Nice. 

Yesterday I traded some FRNs for three pair of shoes (I think I have a problem), four pair of shorts (I'm taking two pair back. I wasn't sure what size I needed. I hate vanity sizing, btw.), some clean pool noodles (to stick in my boots to keep them from getting crushed) and some food.

----------


## oyarde

> Nice. 
> 
> Yesterday I traded some FRNs for three pair of shoes (I think I have a problem), four pair of shorts (I'm taking two pair back. I wasn't sure what size I needed. I hate vanity sizing, btw.), some clean pool noodles (to stick in my boots to keep them from getting crushed) and some food.


Excellent , hope you got some sweet shoes for yourself and good food for the Animals .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Nice. 
> 
> Yesterday I traded some FRNs for three pair of shoes *(I think I have a problem)*, four pair of shorts (I'm taking two pair back. I wasn't sure what size I needed. I hate vanity sizing, btw.), some clean pool noodles (to stick in my boots to keep them from getting crushed) and some food.


From the way you describe it, it sounds like you don't have enough shoes...............

----------


## oyarde

Today , I did pretty good , got two 1921 Buffalo nickels , an 1869 Indian Cent , a 1914 silver Barber half dollar , some silver Morgan dollars . 1880 O , 1882 O, 1898 S .  Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a nice 1921 Dime.

----------


## oyarde

This afternoon , I picked up a pair of 1912 D silver Barber halves , one a sweet Very Fine , the other , pretty cool , counter stamped on both sides .A 1923 silver , Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine. Not bad , probably sell them for 149 FRN's total, good way to start retirement .

----------


## oyarde

I did pretty good today , I traded  an 1872 Cent and 38 FRN's , picked up a 14 KT gold chain , slightly more than 1/20 ounce or about 1.15 Penny weight .A 1907 Panamanian five cent pc. , a silver 1899 dime , some silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1925 and a pair of 1929's.A 1916 D silver half . A 1908 O silver Barber quarter , a 1930 About Uncirculated , silver , Standing Liberty quarter and a 1922 D cent in Fine . Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a junk silver Mercury dime , a nicely tone 1961 , silver Franklin Proof half dollar , an 1868 Cent in Good , pair of silver Barber halves , 1897 , 1898 O. Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought a 1879 O Morgan , silver dollar , a silver set of 1967 UnCirculated Canadian coins and sold a Very Fine 1901 O Silver , Barber Dime .

----------


## presence

oyarde what are your thoughts on the bulk scrap silver coins from amagi metals? 

https://www.amagimetals.com/silver/f...r/junk-silver#

----------


## oyarde

> oyarde what are your thoughts on the bulk scrap silver coins from amagi metals? 
> 
> https://www.amagimetals.com/silver/f...r/junk-silver#


Looks like 1 dollar face ( which will be about 3/4 of an ounce of 90 percent ) for about 14 3/4 ? , how much for shipping ? Does not look bad .My local shop buys scrap at ten times face and sells it at twelve.That is just dimes , quarters and halves.Common Dollars at Very Good or better start at around at least 21 FRN's. The 40 percent( War Nickels , 1965 - 1970 halves  etc) and 80 percent ( Canadian ) are figured by the same percentage . I commonly sell nice Mercury dimes for as much as 2.48 ea at an Antique Mall .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like current silver price is about 15 7/8 and it briefly crossed 16 day before . Gold looking fairly steady around 1255 , Dow is @ 17600 .My advice was to buy gold at 1000 , 1100  and now silver.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought a California gold coin that had been made into a gold stick pin ,pretty cool , a 1915 D nickel and a 1922 Silver , Peace Dollar in About Uncirculated and about 11 partial date , common Buffalo nickels  ( 1920 -1929 ). Not bad . The nickels are a donation for a silent auction .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1910 half in Fine and a 1907 D half in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1901 O silver Barber quarter in AG , another , 1908 D in Extra Fine.A pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters in Fine , 1927 , 1928 .Three Buffalo nickels , 1915 , 1921 and a 1930 in Extra Fine. Got two silver Barber halves , 1907 O in Good , 1907 D in Fine and a 1923 S silver commemorative  half , Monroe Doctrine .

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up another California gold pc. on a gold stick pin , a couple Liberty nickels 1884 , 1889 . A couple Wheat Cents , 1909 , 1912 D , an 1881 S UnCirculated silver , Morgan dollar . A 1920 Commemorative Pilgrim silver half . A 1912 S silver Barber half in Extra Fine , a 1930 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Extra Fine . Some Buffalo nickels . A 1927 in Extra Fine  , a 1931 S in Fine , a 1924 D , and a Double Die Obverse 1930 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1881 5 cent Canadian silver pc , a 1923 silver Peace dollar , a couple nickels , 1913 , 1914 , a silver 1943 Walking Liberty half . Couple of silver Barber quarters , an 1892 in Fine and an 1892 in Good, couple of 1912 S Liberty nickels ( those are for one of my Sons ). A 1922 silver Peace dollar. Couple of nickels in Extra Fine , 1938 D , 1936 . An 1899 silver Barber half , five wheat cents , 16 other Buffalo nickels.Four steel cents( 1943) .An 1883 nickel in About Uncirculated. Not bad.

----------


## presence

> Today , I 
> []
> Today , I 
> []
> Today , I 
> []
> Today , I 
> []
> Today , I 
> ...



every 4 hours like a prescription

----------


## oyarde

> every 4 hours like a prescription


Saving money is fun .It is real money .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple nickels , 1915 in Extra Fine  and 1918 . A silver 5 cent pc. , 1900 , Hong Kong . A silver Barber Half , 1915 S in Fine. A Maltese half dollar and a 1 ounce copper round .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent , a silver three cent pc. an 1890 silver Morgan dollar, an About Uncirculated 1941 silver Walking Liberty half , couple Silver Eagles , three silver Canadian quarters , an Uncirculated 1976 Ike dollar.An 1870 Shield Nickel . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Past  couple days , I picked up a 1914/3 S nickel in Fine ,A 1905 O silver dime in Extra Fine , a 1929 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine . A 1901 quarter in Good . A 1915 silver Half in Fine , a 1912 D in Very Good , a 1908 O in Good and a 1907 O that is counter struck . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 1901 silver quarter and another 1923 S Silver Monroe Doctrine half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1877 S dime and an 1895 O half . Tomorrow , looking for a 2 1/2 dollar gold pc .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver Half Dime , some silver Barber Halves , an 1890 silver dollar , a 1923 silver dollar a 1923 nickel , some Liberty nickels in Very Good , an Uncirculated 1953 D cent , couple Indian cents , 1859 , 1861, five S mint silver Washington quarters. Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1912 silver Barber dime in Fine , a 1903 S silver Morgan dollar in Very Good . Some silver Barber halves , 1894 , 1897  both in Good and 1905 S in Fine and a 1904 in Extra Fine . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1900 S , silver Barber half and a 1915 2 1/2 dollar gold pc. Also an old Marlin semi auto .22 rifle. Not bad, more fun than work for sure .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1911 silver  dime and a 1914 S silver quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1927 D/D/D Buffalo nickel . Also , a nice , 5 inch , purplish flint axe , probably Archaic . Once the economy collapses , I can trade my Axe to Danke for something.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1892 silver Barber dime and a 1902 S in Fine . Couple of silver Barber quarters , 1893 , 1893 S . A 1921 silver half dollar , some nickels , pair of 1896 and an 1884 . Four silver , Barber halves . A 1905 in Good , 1906 in Very Good , 1909 in Fine and a 1910 in Very Good .Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1929 Standing Liberty quarter , two silver Barber quarters a 1908 S and another , couple of silver Barber halves , 1895 , 1908 O .Some Morgan silver dollars ,  an 1889 O ,1900 O , 1901 O, an 1866 Two Cent Pc. , bunch of Indian Head Cents.Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a gram of 24 kt gold , a pair of 1911 D silver , Barber quarters ,some Indian Cents , 1964 Copper/Nickel and an 1865 Bronze ,an 1885 .A  1909 S silver Barber half with an inverted S , an 1887 Sitting Liberty silver dime in Extra Fine. An 1837 ( No Stars ) silver Half Dime . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver War nickel , a silver Walking Liberty Half , 16 Ike dollars and 8 silver Standing Liberty silver quarters, including a 1920 & a 1923.An 1837 ( No Stars ) silver , Sitting Liberty dime . An 1872 Indian Cent , an Uncirculated 1946 D silver dime , a 1926 S silver Peace Dollar , couple of silver Barber dimes , 1892 ,  a 1914 in About Uncirculated .Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up an 1836 silver , Capped Bust half dime and an 1896 O silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine . There were no five cent nickels until 1866 , prior to that , Half Dimes were silver. 1862 was the last yr that three cent silver pc.'s widely circulated and none were made after 1873, by 1865 they were making a nickel three cent pc. , Canada , Hong Kong and Mexico continued on for a long time with five cent silver pc.'s

----------


## oyarde

Past three days , I picked up a 1915 S Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine , a pair of 1865 Indian Cents. An Uncirculated , Canadian 1912 , five Cent silver pc. A 1911 D silver Barber quarter . Three silver Barber dimes , a pair of 1892's and an 1893 S . Four silver half dollars , 1856 O , 1877 S , 1909 S , 1912 D .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Past three days , I picked up a 1915 S Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine , a pair of 1865 Indian Cents. An Uncirculated , Canadian 1912 , five Cent silver pc. A 1911 D silver Barber quarter . Three silver Barber dimes , a pair of 1892's and an 1893 S . Four silver half dollars , 1856 O , 1877 S , 1909 S , 1912 D .


Good to see you're not slowing down in your retirement.

----------


## oyarde

> Good to see you're not slowing down in your retirement.


Well , it did slow me down a bit the past three days , I was on a blackberry pie eating binge . I think I am recovered now .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1/20 ounce 24 kt gold coin ( Cook Islands ) and some silver Barber halves , 1905 S , 1906 D , 1907 O & 1909.Some shotgun shells.Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four 1943 Steel War Cents , 7 Liberty nickels , 5 Buffalo nickels , couple of Silver Eagles.Some silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1918 in Fine , 1928 D in Good , 1929 S in Good . Some silver halves 1898 , 1901 , 1909 , 1917 S  all in Good , 1957  in Extra Fine, 1958 , 1958 D , two 1962's all Uncirculated. Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1896 O silver Morgan Dollar , a 1913 S silver Barber half , a 1909 O silver Barber quarter . Some nickels , 1903 , 1910 both About Uncirculated and a 1917 S in Fine .Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1930 nickel , some silver Barber halves ( 6 ) , some silver Walking Liberty halves , a set of  silver Franklin halves missing two , some other Franklin Halves, a 1831 silver Bust half , a silver 1901 Barber quarter , three Uncirculated Roosevelt silver dimes , an 1858 silver Half Dime in Extra Fine . A 1938 1/4 Anna ( India )

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today , I picked up a nickel , 1916 D Buffalo in Very Good , couple of silver Barber quarters  , an 1892 in Very Fine and a 1901. Some silver Peace Dollars , couple of 1922's and a 1924 in About Uncirculated . Nine halves ,  1894 S , 1895 S , 1898 O , 1904 O , 1904 S ,1911 S , 1915 D & 1921 S , a 1941 in About Uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1923 Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine , an Uncirculated 1956 Franklin silver half and a 1913 Barber silver half. I am keeping both the halves , I may sell the nickel for 10.05 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1911 nickel , an 1883 O Morgan silver dollar , an 1852 silver Three Cent pc. , a pair of Uncirculated 1923 silver dollars , an Uncirculated 1925 Lexington half .A pair of quarters 1892 in Fine  and a 1901 . Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two 1850's Type 1 gold dollar coins , two Buffalo nickels , an Indian cent , three Liberty nickels an Uncirculated 1948 D half , four Extra Fine , silver Walking Liberty halves , five silver Standing Liberty quarters.

----------


## TheUglyTruth

I've got a 1909 S VDB penny graded MS-67 if anyone is interested.

----------


## oyarde

> Good to see you're not slowing down in your retirement.


Lemon cake tonight

----------


## Suzanimal

> Lemon cake tonight


I wonder of oyarde is in any shape to do some shopping today after eating that cake last night.

----------


## oyarde

> I wonder of oyarde is in any shape to do some shopping today after eating that cake last night.


Probably not , I will probably take a walk .

----------


## oyarde

> I've got a 1909 S VDB penny graded MS-67 if anyone is interested.


Price starts around 1300 in MS 60 and goes to 4000 in MS 65 . I pd 60 for my Good with a nick , but I have had it a long time . Those run 560 to 610 now .

----------


## oyarde

> I wonder of oyarde is in any shape to do some shopping today after eating that cake last night.


I did pick up a couple of nice Archaic period stone Axes found in MO . i have a buddy about 20 miles South of Cincy I swap with. I can trade them to Danke for something  next economic collapse

----------


## oyarde

Today , I did pick up an 1893 O silver Barber half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some nickels an 1868 , a 1917 in Extra Fine , a 1945 silver War nickel ,three 1938 D Buffalo nickels ( last yr. struck), a 1948 silver Franklin Half ( first yr struck), some Mercury dimes , 2 -1931's , 1931 D , 1931 S , a 1926 S and 53 more common ones ,an 1899 Indian Cent in Fine , an uncirculated copper shipwreck coin off of a ship ( Admiral Gardner 1806). An 1856 silver Half Dime and a Copper/Nickel 1864 Indian Cent. Not bad, that was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up three 1853 silver Half dimes in various crappy states ( one of them is nice ) and an 1872 nickel in Good. An 1898 Hong Kong dime . Then I went by the closest Lutheran Churches annual rummage sale . I got a gallon of anti freeze , a small rubber piggy bank, a brass or bronze play tea set looking thingie,  a bronze toy soldier, a tool set in a case with some screwdriver bits , nut driver handle , adjustable wrench , needle nose etc. Blew 24.60 all together, but i made some money today so it is OK   . Doing my part to help the economy .

----------


## Suzanimal

Sounds like oyarde is adjusting to retirement well. Lemon cake barely slowed him down.

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a 1917 D Buffalo nickel in Very Good , a 1913 silver , Barber half in Good , a 1921 silver Mercury dime in Good , an 1867 Indian Cent , a 1922 silver Peace dollar in About Uncirculated. A couple of  solid 14 kt gold novelty coins , struck into slightly smaller Lincoln Cents .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1880 O Morgan dollar , a 1913 S Type 1 nickel, an 1888 Canadian five cent silver pc. , an uncirculated 1963 D silver half , a California gold pc. and an 1873 Cent .

----------


## oyarde

> Sounds like oyarde is adjusting to retirement well. Lemon cake barely slowed him down.


Feeling good  , probably go pick out a new chain saw chain .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold some nickels , a 1914/13 S , 1918/17 D , 1921 S , 1926 S.

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I bought a 1901 O silver Barber half ( last one I needed to complete my 1892 -1915 collection , I think ) and an 1852 , Uncirculated California gold half dollar.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought a 1911 nickel in About Uncirculated  and sold an Uncirculated 1911 nickel , I bought an 1895 half , some silver quarters , 1923 , 1929 D & 1930. Picked up an uncirculated 1889 Morgan , silver dollar , four silver Barber dimes and ten Indian Cents. Two copper/nickel Ike dollars an 1869 Indian Cent in Good. That was fun.

----------


## opal

So where are you folks doing your currency exchanges?  My dad has dealt with Gainsville coins a few times (because he can, if he wants, drive over and pick up his order) but even with a cash transaction there - they take personal data - rubs me the wrong way.

----------


## oyarde

> So where are you folks doing your currency exchanges?  My dad has dealt with Gainsville coins a few times (because he can, if he wants, drive over and pick up his order) but even with a cash transaction there - they take personal data - rubs me the wrong way.


I do alot of mine at the local shop, buying and selling wholesale  . I keep a case at the local Antique Mall and sell things there .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1882 nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold a 1915 S nickel in Extra Fine ,a 1900 O/CC dollar , an uncirculated Peace dollar, a 1917 D nickel in Very Good, a 1913 half dollar and a 1911 nickel in Extra Fine , bought a 1915 S nickel in Very Good , bought an 1867 nickel , a 1921 S nickel ,four silver Barber halves , three silver Walking Liberty Halves , four early date Standing Liberty quarters, five Uncirculated 1943 steel wheat Cents, 8 pre 1900 Indian Cents, a 1913 S cent  and an About Uncirculated 1921 silver dollar , a proof silver Washington quarter , a 1955 silver quarter, 20 rounds of .30 .30 , 100 lbs of feed. Had three FRN's left , not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Double Die Obverse 1916 nickel and an 1859 California gold half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a small 14 kt gold charm ,couple of Cents , 1870, 1894 . Some nickels , 1882  , an Uncirculated 1916 , a 1927 S in Extra Fine , some silver Morgan dollars . Couple of 1894 O 's  , an 1896 O and a 1904 S . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1913 2 1/2 dollar gold pc. , couple of silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1917 Type 1 and a 1927 S  . Some silver Walking Liberty halves , a 1916 S , pair of 1917 D's , 1919 D, 1937 and a 1944 D . A 1904 nickel in Very Fine a 1938 D silver Mercury dime , an 1886 Indian Cent in Very Fine, a 1966 silver Australian half, four California gold pc.'s . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Morgan dollars . 1899 , 1900 S , 1883 , 1886 O .

----------


## oyarde

If anyone would like for me to look for anything specific for them , let me know .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple Jefferson nickels , 1938 , 1938 D , six silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1927 S and five others . Eight silver Barber dimes, six pre 1916 Wheat Cents ,11 Mercury dimes dimes , one teens , rest 30's , an Uncirculated 1924 Cent , an Extra Fine 1915 Cent , a 1907 silver dime in Very Fine , an Uncirculated 1937 S Buffalo nickel . Two silver Morgan dollars , an 1890 O and an Uncirculated 1901 O . That was fun

----------


## Suzanimal

I found a Wheat Penny and my son found a Virginia Quarter in my change this week. He was pretty happy to get that quarter, he finally completed his State quarter collection folder. He got a collector folder for Christmas a few years ago and found most of the states rather quickly but Virginia somehow eluded him.

----------


## oyarde

> I found a Wheat Penny and my son found a Virginia Quarter in my change this week. He was pretty happy to get that quarter, he finally completed his State quarter collection folder. He got a collector folder for Christmas a few years ago and found most of the states rather quickly but Virginia somehow eluded him.


I got all of mine state quarters at the bank in change fresh out of rolls when they came out , somehow when I was done I was missing Hawaii , I finally bought one a yr or two later . I still check my change every day for wheat cents, that's three cents of copper  and about a dozen is an ounce .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up a couple nickels today , an 1890 and a 1924 in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an unused 1983 Duck Stamp , some Cents ,a 1909 in Fine , a 1910 S in Fine , a 1913 D in Very Good ,an Uncirculated 1919 , three 1923 S's , two in Very Fine one in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Morgan dollars , an 1890 in Extra Fine , 1896 O in Extra Fine , 1889 in About Uncirculated. Couple of silver Barber halves , 1893 and 1896 both in Good . Some Indian cents , an 1864 in Good ,an 1882 in About Uncirculated , an 1886 Type 2 in Good and a 1904 in About Uncirculated.A silver Standing Liberty quarter , 1929 in Extra Fine . A 1924 Buffalo nickel in About Uncirculated .I will  keep one of the halves at least . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1911 D silver half , a 1914 silver quarter in Very Good , an 1881 cent in Extra Fine, an 1887 nickel and a 1918 cent in Extra Fine . A .999 silver bar and a Round . Kind of slow , but I will take it  .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1904 silver dollar , some nickels , 1869 , 1876 , 1882 , 1915 D in Fine ,1916 , two 1919's , 1921 , two 1923 's , 1924 in Very Good , two 1926's in Very Good , 1925 , 1928 D  and a 1938 D Buffalo in About Uncirculated. Some Indian Cents , 1889 in Extra Fine , 1867 in About Uncirculated , a 2016 Silver Eagle , a 2016 Australian silver 1 ounce Kangaroo. Twelve  pre 1941 different Wheat Cents and a couple of 1909 VDB Cents. Five silver halves , a 1917 and four Uncirculated Franklins from the 60's . A 1921 silver Standing Liberty quarter . A 12 1/2" Bowie knife with a bone handle made around Santa Fe at one time . I intend to keep the 1938 D nickel for myself for sure

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1900 S silver dollar in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1924 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine, a pair of uncirculated silver dimes , 1954 S , 1955 S , a silver 1976 S Proof Ike dollar , some silver halves , 1976 S and 1976 S Proof. A 1914 S Cent and an 1879 . A 1928 silver Peace Dollar .Some nickels , an 1868 , 1918 D in Very Fine and a 1915 D in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver dollars , an 1884 S in Extra Fine , a 1928 and a 1928 S in Extra Fine, and a 1911 D Cent in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some uncirculated silver dollars , 1882 O , 1886 and 1897 S . Three silver halves , a pair of 1911 D's and a 1952 S . I may keep one of the 1911 D's , I have a buyer for the rest .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1889 S silver dollar , a 1926 S Cent in Very Fine , some nickels , a 1916 in Very Fine , pair of 1917 D's in Good and a pair of 1916 S's in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple of About Uncirculated silver Barber dimes , 1902 and 1903 .Some nickels , a 1912 D in Extra Fine , 1917 & 1924 D in Very Good. Three Cents , 1865 in Extra Fine , 1886 Type 1 in About Uncirculated and a 1912 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an old saw mill file banged into an upswept skinning blade with a wood handle , an 1829 silver Half Dollar in Extra Fine , an 1886 O silver dollar , 1919 D ,1922 D and 1928 S Cents , 1947 silver Canadian quarter , a 1921 S silver Walking Liberty Half dollar, three 1 ounce hand poured bars of 50 percent silver gold plated, a copper Canadian Cent. Meh , not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1856 silver dime , some silver halves , 1916 D  , 1918 S , 1920 . A couple of old British silver coins , some silver dollars , 1879 Uncirculated , 1892 , and 1923 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1917 nickel , a 1945 silver dime in MS 65 and a silver Half , 1908 O in Fine.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up some nickels , a gilted Rackateer nickel ( 1883 No Cents )a 1920 S in Very Fine , 1927 D in Very Fine and a 1913 S Type 1 in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1871 Cent  , a silver 1899 O Barber Half , a 1915 S Cent , pair of Very Fine nickels , 1927 S & 1927 D . I am keeping the 1871 , that completes my second set of Indian Cents. The first one took me about 40 years , this last one I did in a year.

----------


## oyarde

I forgot , also got the Grail of nickels , the rarest of all nickels in Extra Fine , 1924 S in XF/AU .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1852 gold Dollar in Very Fine , a 1900 silver Barber Half , some nickels , 1891 , 1916 S , 1917 D , and a 1927 S in Very Fine.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

O, what's your end-goal with your collection of coins? Fun to look at, sell for fiat eventually, or?

----------


## oyarde

> O, what's your end-goal with your collection of coins? Fun to look at, sell for fiat eventually, or?


I buy and sell weekly , but yes , my personal collections are investment .Hopefully we will not need it and we can leave it all to the kids and Grandkids. It is fun to look at , an entire collection of Indian Cents , Buffalo nickels , Barber Halves etc . , then remember the History of those years , significant events etc that still  impact life . 1913 is a big year for coins ( several fairly rare ones , 1913 S dime , 1913 S nickels two types , 1913 D nickels two types, 1913 Half , 1913 Liberty nickel etc ) , think of the significant things happening then . Then there are the Depression years , some of those they did not mint much money .Interesting . Good way to accumulate precious metals that is more fun than bullion too , if you stay in the gold and silver series coins.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four Canadian silver dollars ( 80 percent ) from 1960 to 1965, an 1889 Morgan silver dollar, a 1927 D silver Peace dollar in Fine .Four silver Walking Liberty Halves from the 30's , six different silver Mercury dimes , all pre 1921 . Seven Indian Cents , all pre 1866 but one , three silver Franklin halves from the Fifties. Some nickels , 1905 , two 1917 S's , five 1918 D's , 1919 D , two 1921 S's , 1925 D , 1927. A 1927 Wheat Cent in About Uncirculated. That was fun .

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Any bitcoin coming up?

----------


## oyarde

> Any bitcoin coming up?


I have like 1 bitcoin . If it ever gets to where I can actually use it for something I will buy more. At my age , only thing I spend money on other than coins is gasoline , property taxes , fruit trees , used rifles , shotguns , beer etc

----------


## puppetmaster

I nust bought a 1853 gold dollar coin....nice condition.  Don't want to keep it going to sell it....make me an offer.   I got it for a good price.

----------


## oyarde

> I nust bought a 1853 gold dollar coin....nice condition.  Don't want to keep it going to sell it....make me an offer.   I got it for a good price.


Well , in Very Fine I could probably only sell it for around 170 frn's , in Fine , about 125 , more than both of those in better condition like Extra Fine , About Uncirculated. I would be more interested if it was an 1850 or 54 , I have an 1851 , 52 & 53 .To make you a fair offer I would just about have to have it in my hand. I guess I could offer a 100 now to a mailing address and then more later after I see it if it is in desireable condition .

----------


## puppetmaster

> Well , in Very Fine I could probably only sell it for around 170 frn's , in Fine , about 125 , more than both of those in better condition like Extra Fine , About Uncirculated. I would be more interested if it was an 1850 or 54 , I have an 1851 , 52 & 53 .To make you a fair offer I would just about have to have it in my hand. I guess I could offer a 100 now to a mailing address and then more later after I see it if it is in desireable condition .


 i am taking it down to the coin dealer in town today.  Will see what they say condition is.  I may just ebay it or keep it?  I don't like to keep collectable gold just bullion stuff.  Thanks for responding!

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a hand poured 1.4 ounce silver bar of 50 percent silver, an 1899 O silver Barber Half Dollar , a 1942 silver Mercury Dime in About Uncirculated .A 1912 D nickel in Fine , a 1925 D Buffalo nickel in Very Good , a 1919 S nickel. An 1858 Flying Eagle Cent , an 1859 Indian Cent , a 1909 VDB Cent in About Uncirculated , a 1921 Wheat Cent , 1922 D Cent in Fine and an Uncirculated 1949 Wheat Cent.A set of Cents from 1941 to 1960. Slow day , but that was fun anyway .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1911 S Cents . I needed one for a fourth set I started that is nearly done .

----------


## CPUd

> Today , I picked up a pair of 1911 S Cents . I needed one for a fourth set I started that is nearly done .


Do you have any 1943 US pennies made of copper?

----------


## oyarde

> Do you have any 1943 US pennies made of copper?


Nope , never seen one  except photos .

----------


## oyarde

I have also never seen an 1856 Flying Eagle Cent.

----------


## CPUd

The VDB mark on the wheat penny is not rare, but still scarce.  The ones with the altered mint mark are supposed to be the most valuable:

----------


## oyarde

A 1909 VDB in Extra Fine to About Uncirculated list , wholesale dealer in the 12 1/2 to 13 1/2 range , but in reality go lower. The 1909 S VDB starts at 560 FRN's in Good. I saw a Very Fine sell on Fri for 650 .

----------


## oyarde

The ordinary 1909 Wheat Cent trade at about 1 gallon of gasoline . A 1909 Indian Cent list at , starting at 9 FRN's but in reality trade for less. A 1909 S Wheat Cent starts at about 50. The 1909 S Indian Cent starts @ around 325 FRN's .

----------


## oyarde

I could actually use about 4 or 5 1909 S  Wheat Cents.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1883 nickel in XF/ AU , it is a gold plated " racketeer " nickel . Some other nickels , a 1916 S in Very Good , 1920 S in Very Fine , and 1926 D , 1926 S both in Good .

----------


## CPUd

I have a few of these buried somewhere:



US Silver Certificate; I don't think you can really get silver for it, at least not anymore.

----------


## oyarde

> I have a few of these buried somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> US Silver Certificate; I don't think you can really get silver for it, at least not anymore.


Up to 1965 you could have walked in my bank and exchanged it for five silver dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1901 S silver dollar.

----------


## oyarde

Some nickels today , a pair of 1920 D's and a 1914 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1913 D Type 1 nickel a 1919 and a 1923 . 1904 , 1907 and 1908 V Nickels. A 1969 Canadian dollar , a 1924 silver Peace Dollar, a 1942 silver Mercury dime. Some Indian Cents , 1865 ,1868 ,1873 , 1880 , 1881, 1882.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Barber halves 1908 D in Very Good , 1913 D in Good , 1914 in Good , 1914 S in Good , 1915 D in Fine. An 1851 C gold Dollar , a 1913 S Type 2 nickel and a 1919 D Cent in Extra Fine. Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a five dollar gold pc, a 1918 D nickel and a 2001 silver Buffalo.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1884 O silver dollar , three 1894 O silver dollars . Bunch of Cents . 1915 S in Fine , a 1927 D in Extra Fine , two 1928 D , one Uncirculated  the other About Uncirculated . 1929 S in Extra Fine , 1929 in Uncirculated and a 1932 D in About Uncirculated . An 1872 nickel in Good .

----------


## Suzanimal

Dayum, I need to go through my coins. I was born in 1970 and my dad collected several jars of 1970 coins for me. He did that for all of us.




> Your 1970 quarter could be worth thousands
> 
> LAS VEGAS, Nev. -- An eBay auction for a rare 1970 U.S. quarter has gotten a lot of attention over the past few days, with the seller asking $35,000 for the coin.
> 
> More than 1,500 buyers are watching the item and seller Mike Byers had already received dozens of inquiries by Tuesday morning.
> 
> Check Byers' eBay listing
> 
> Due to a major mint error the S-proof quarter was not struck over a blank, but instead over a 1941 Canada quarter, according to Byers.
> ...

----------


## oyarde

> Dayum, I need to go through my coins. I was born in 1970 and my dad collected several jars of 1970 coins for me. He did that for all of us.


That is pretty cool. I put out a 1976 S silver Proof set for sale today at the Antique Mall . Now I need one struck onto a silver Canadian quarter , looks like.

----------


## oyarde

Today and yesterday , I picked up an Isle of Man 1/20 ounce gold pc , a 14 kt gold bezel for it  ( for the Mrs ) , two silver dollars , 1879 and 1887, 9 silver Franklin halves , four of them various 1949's . An 1858 Large Letter Flying Eagle Cent , some Indian Cents , 1865 ( Fancy 5) , 1894 , 1898, an 1890 Liberty nickel in Good .A 1955 silver Canadian quarter, a silver Canadian dime, five silver Barber dimes.A 1945 silver War Nickel , a 2001 silver Buffalo , five silver Pesos , a 1913 D Wheat Cent, a 1970 silver 5 Mark pc. an 1854 silver Half Dime in Good and three wheat cents .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1901 silver Barber quarter , an 1887 silver dollar in About Uncirculated, an 1868 Shield Nickel in Good, some Buffalo nickels , 1913 Type 1 and Type 2 , both in Very Good , two 1914's in Very Good and Good , 1915 in Very Good , 1916 S in Very Good , 1917 D in Good ,1919 D in Very Good , 1920 D in Fine , 1920 S in Very Fine, 1925 D in Good. Some Wheat Cents , 1915 D in Extra Fine , 1918 D in Extra Fine , 1920 in About Uncirculated , 1925 S in Extra Fine , 1926 S in Extra Fine , 1928 D in Extra Fine , 1929 D in Extra Fine and a 1931 in About Uncirculated . Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1931 S Cent in Extra Fine , a silver Peso , about 9 Liberty nickels , best ones were 1893 & 1894 , a half dozen 1971 D & 1972 D business strike Ike dollars , three Wheat Cents and about a dozen Buffalo nickels , all pre 1930 , best one probably 1918 . A 1976 silver Proof set , a 1921 silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1860 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two Cents . An 1860 and 1867 . I also picked up an Uncirculated 1903 gold McKinley dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1850's California gold pc. , an 1893 nickel in Good , a 1926 D nickel in Very Good and an About Uncirculated 1892 silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1924 silver Standing Liberty quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some Cents , 1864 in Very Good and 1931 S in Extra Fine.Some nickels , 1906 in Very Good , 1907 in Fine , another 1907 in Good , 1909 in Extra Fine, 1929 S in Fine , 1930 S in Fine and a 1934 D in Good. An 1818 large Cent , a pair of 1949 S silver Halves , a 1972 D Ike dollar,and another Helbros Invincible watch ( this one is not a cool wind up like my other, but oh well )

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1832 silver dime , nearly Very Good , a 1986 90 percent silver  , French , 30 gram , 100 Franc coin , an 1882 nickel in Good , a pair of 1909 VDB Cents, a 1990 Proof Set and .26 ounces of gold.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1923 S nickels ,some other nickels , 1916 S , 1918 D ,1920 S, an uncirculated 1946 S silver dime , a silver Morgan dollar in Very Good, a 1 ounce .999 fine silver Mexican coin , a half dozen Indian Cents , best one probably an 1859 , a half dozen pre 1925 Wheat Cents , a Sterling Locket  in the shape of an apple that unfolds and holds five photos . Four 1930 D Cents in Extra Fine and a 1945 silver , Walking Liberty half . Not bad. I probably will never get to Equal the Redfield Hoard , but no reason not to try , LOL

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1885 nickel  in Good, a pair of 1860 Indian Cents in Good and an 1874 , an About Uncirculated 1912 silver dime , a 1914 nickel in Very Good , a 1924 S nickel in Good ,a 1924 D Cent in Very Fine, a 1926 S Cent in Extra Fine , a 1932 D silver quarter in Extra Fine , an uncirculated 1951 D silver quarter , an 1871 silver Half and a 1928 S silver half.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1892 - 1916 silver Barber quarter set that is complete except the rarest three coins  ( Fathers day gift to myself ),  I completed Book 2 of that series last year except one ( one of the same three the set is missing ), I put it together one at a time, I may sell it now . I also picked up an 1873 nickel , an 1858 Small Letter Flying Eagle Cent and 8 silver Barber Halves , all for resale.Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1894 Cent in Extra Fine.

----------


## Jesse James

I've just gotten into coin collecting. I've read all about how silver and gold is a much better investment

I have a 1oz gold American Eagle coin from 1998, the year I was born. I got it when I was born

I also have some coins my grandpa has given me. I have a 1923 and 1925 dime, 1882 liberty $10 gold American eagle, 1oz silver troy ounce buffalo head, 2000 australia 1oz silver dragon, 1987, 1994, and 2 2009 1oz silver American eagle, 1983 Mexico 1oz silver libertad, 1976 diez pesos, 1971 and 1976 d kennedy half dollar, 1964 Philippines 10c, 1944 Philippines 20c 3gram silver, 1907-s Philippinas peso 16gram silver, and a 1983 2peso coin. I also have 3 pre-1982 pennies and the rest of my change is nickels

I know a lot aren't worth much but I'm satisfied with my "collection"

----------


## oyarde

> I've just gotten into coin collecting. I've read all about how silver and gold is a much better investment
> 
> I have a 1oz gold American Eagle coin from 1998, the year I was born. I got it when I was born
> 
> I also have some coins my grandpa has given me. I have a 1923 and 1925 dime, 1882 liberty $10 gold American eagle, 1oz silver troy ounce buffalo head, 2000 australia 1oz silver dragon, 1987, 1994, and 2 2009 1oz silver American eagle, 1983 Mexico 1oz silver libertad, 1976 diez pesos, 1971 and 1976 d kennedy half dollar, 1964 Philippines 10c, 1944 Philippines 20c 3gram silver, 1907-s Philippinas peso 16gram silver, and a 1983 2peso coin. I also have 3 pre-1982 pennies and the rest of my change is nickels
> 
> I know a lot aren't worth much but I'm satisfied with my "collection"


Hell yes . Nice.

----------


## oyarde

This evening I picked up some nickels , 1868 & 1870 in Good , a 1924 D in Fine and an uncirculated 1938 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1908 Liberty  nickel in Extra Fine and an 1864 Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a half dozen 1930's , 1940's silver Mexican Peso's , a 1913 D Cent  , a 1916 silver dime , an 1866 Two Cent Pc. , a 1990 Proof set.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1877 S silver , Seated Liberty Half , an 1830 silver , Capped Bust dime , three nickels , a 1906 in Extra Fine and a 1917 S & 1918 D in Good. Two Cents , 1923 S in Very Good and 1925 S in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up five Extra Fine / About Uncirculated Franklin silver halves ,a pair of 1901 silver Barber quarters , an 1864 Indian Cent in Very  Fine ,a 1912 S silver Barber dime in Extra Fine , couple silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1920 & 1927 D in Fine. An 1859 Seated Liberty silver half and a 1785 Spanish Carl 3rd silver coin of some kind. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1931 S nickel.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up a 1921 S nickel and a silver Proof 1990 Prestige set.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1892 S silver Dollar in Very Fine , a 1913 Type 1 Nickel in Fine , a pair of Cents ,  1864  and 1886 in Very Good and Good. Some key date silver Barber quarters  in Good, an 1893 S  , two 1901's , 1914 S , 1915 S and two silver Standing Liberty quarters in Fine , 1926 D and 1926 S . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three 1879 Cents in Good , a 1905 in Very Good , a pair of Uncirculated 1962 silver dimes , a pair of Uncirculated 1963 silver dimes , a 1941 S silver dime , a pair of 1911 Wheat Cents , a 1912 Wheat Cent , a 1944 silver Canadian quarter , a 1900 and 1911 D silver Barber quarters, a 1950 silver Half  , three silver War nickels , two V nickels , four Buffalo nickels including a nice 1919 D , two silver Standing Liberty quarters, a Flying Eagle , 1857 Cent, a WW 2 silver Philipines half struck in San Francisco. A 1976 S silver quarter. Two California gold pc.'s , an 1855 gold Half dollar and a 25 Cent BG-735 gold 1864 .That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver quarters , 1921 , 1925 , 1926 , 1927 & 1930 S , a nice Opal about 4 or 5 grams .

----------


## Suzanimal

I found a Buffalo nickle the other day. I put it in my "do not take to Coinstar" jar.

----------


## Danke

> I found a Buffalo nickle the other day.)


"I found"

You part Injun too?

----------


## Suzanimal

> "I found"
> 
> You part Injun too?


I have a drop or two of Cherokee in me.

----------


## Danke

> I have a drop or two of Cherokee in me.


Figures.  


Mr. Animal is very tolerant.

----------


## oyarde

> "I found"
> 
> You part Injun too?


Today , I found an 1892 O silver half dollar and a 1911 D silver quarter.

----------


## Danke

> Today , I found an 1892 O silver half dollar and a 1911 D silver quarter.


Someday you'll be caught.

----------


## oyarde

> Someday you'll be caught.


I'll never be taken alive, LOL

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Half Dimes , 1832 ,1853 with Arrows , a pair of 1857's . An uncirculated 1916 nickel , a 1977 S Proof nickel , an 1854 silver Seated Liberty Half and an 1858 Large Letter , Flying Eagle Cent from the West 57th Street Stack's Hoard . Not Bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1864 L Cent in Good and a 1905 Lewis & Clark gold dollar .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up three silver Halves . An 1831 Bust half , 1858 & 1877 S Seated Liberty.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a half dozen Mercury silver dimes , all Pre 1930, an 1892 Columbus silver Half Dollar , a  silver Buffalo , and a bunch of Indian Cents , best of them were 1866 ,1868 , 1873 and 1879. Bunch of Wheat Cents , all pre 1924. An 1872 S silver Half Dime , a one ounce Copper Ron Paul round . A Four Queens silver 10 dollar round . Not bad .

----------


## Danke

> Today , I picked up a half dozen Mercury silver dimes , all Pre 1930, an 1892 Columbus silver Half Dollar , a  silver Buffalo , and a bunch of Indian Cents , best of them were 1866 ,1868 , 1873 and 1879. Bunch of Wheat Cents , all pre 1924. An 1872 S silver Half Dime , a one ounce Copper Ron Paul round . A Four Queens silver 10 dollar round . Not bad .


Did you cover your tracks well?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you cover your tracks well?


I leave no trail . I am just a shadow in the darkness .

----------


## Danke

> I leave no trail . I am just a shadow in the darkness .


Believe what you will, my sources say differently.  But your file is marked, "possible useful belligerent."

----------


## Root

Yesterday, I helped my girlfriend's father install a new stereo receiver and he gave me a 1987 Silver American Eagle as thanks.

----------


## oyarde

> Yesterday, I helped my girlfriend's father install a new stereo receiver and he gave me a 1987 Silver American Eagle as thanks.


You did well . I had a Great Father in Law too , a nice thing to have in these times .

----------


## alivecream

Our doctor collects a lot of different coins and currencies. He is late 60's and has collected more than 1000 currencies from different countries. Amazing!

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a pr of 10 KT gold ear rings , an 1827 S silver Half Dime and a 1927 S silver quarter.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today I picked up *a pr of 10 KT gold ear rings* , an 1827 S silver Half Dime and a 1927 S silver quarter.


For Mrs O? I bet she will bake you a pie. 

When I come work for you will Mrs O make us a cobbler if I bring her a case of peaches? I could go for a cobbler and a nap, sounds like a productive day on the job.

----------


## Danke

> For Mrs O? I bet she will bake you a pie. 
> 
> When I come work for you will Mrs O make us a cobbler if I bring her a case of peaches? I could go for a cobbler and a nap, sounds like a productive day on the job.


If you're gonna take a nap around Injuns, keep one eye open.

----------


## Suzanimal

> If you're gonna take a nap around Injuns, keep one eye open.


I will sleep like a baby. I will bring some liquor that pairs well with peach cobbler.

----------


## oyarde

> For Mrs O? I bet she will bake you a pie. 
> 
> When I come work for you will Mrs O make us a cobbler if I bring her a case of peaches? I could go for a cobbler and a nap, sounds like a productive day on the job.


Oh yes , Peach cobbler and a nap is how I will make Southern Indiana ( Land of Indians ) Great Again .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold a Lewis & Clark 1905 Gold dollar and bought a 1903 & 1916 McKinley gold dollars  , six Buffalo nickels ( a gift ) , a 1967 silver Canadian dime , three Wheat Cents , Five Indian Cents , a silver Filipinas Half , four silver Halves , a silver Canadian quarter , a silver Standing Liberty quarter , a silver Kansas quarter , two Proof Cents and Sac dollars , three proof nickels . That was fun. If Danke had been along I could have gotten more , I am certain he would want to give me a gift .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1885 S Gold Half Eagle in About Uncirculated and two Cents , an 1871 and a 1914 .

----------


## Danke

> Today , I picked up an 1885 S Gold Half Eagle in About Uncirculated and two Cents , an 1871 and a 1914 .


"Picked up". Nice euphemism.

----------


## oyarde

> "Picked up". Nice euphemism.


It is not easy finding nice stuff . I work at it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1916 nickel , a 1961 silver Proof dime ,an 1864 Cent and a silver 1858 O half dollar.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1916 nickel , a 1961 silver Proof dime ,an 1864 Cent and a silver 1858 O half dollar.


Did you pick up anything else, oyarde?

----------


## oyarde

> Did you pick up anything else, oyarde?


18 beers

----------


## Suzanimal

> 18 beers


No lottery winnings? I had my heart set on that bag at the Coach outlet.

----------


## oyarde

> No lottery winnings? I had my heart set on that bag at the Coach outlet.


I wish , if I get one I usually get it at a Speedway too . I think that is who sold the winner. There was one close to where I used to work. I used to get a bratwurst and Snapple Peach Tea there every now and then .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I wish , if I get one I usually get it at a Speedway too . I think that is who sold the winner. There was one close to where I used to work. I used to get a bratwurst and Snapple Peach Tea there every now and then .


A bratwurst at the gas station? There was this old gas station at the corner of LaVista and Cheshire Bridge that sold sushi. They left it on the counter by the register. It was $1, I always wondered about that sushi.

----------


## oyarde

> A bratwurst at the gas station? There was this old gas station at the corner of LaVista and Cheshire Bridge that sold sushi. They left it on the counter by the register. It was $1, I always wondered about that sushi.


Yeah , they have Polish Sausages too , on a roto grill . And all of the good candies . I think I will pass on the open counter gas station sushi, lol

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1893 silver Morgan dollar , an 1874 with Arrows silver dime in Very Fine ,an Uncirculated 1912 D silver dime , a 1914 nickel and an 1858 Flying Eagle Cent . And a book , Life Among The Apache , a Time Life reprint of the 1868 original by John Cremony .

----------


## oyarde

> Did you pick up anything else, oyarde?


I picked up a used watch this morning with a new battery . It is not as cool as my Invincibles or my Fossil , but not bad . 7 1/2 FRN's , it is an Acqua Indiglo .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up some Cents . 1909 & 1915 in Extra Fine and an 1867 in Fine.

----------


## oyarde

Today ,  I picked up two Cents , an 1867 in Fine,  a Wheat 1909 ,  6 Franklin silver Halves , a 1914 Buffalo Nickel , two silver 1912 Barber Dimes , a .999 silver Ounce , 8 silver Merc dimes ,2 Silver Walking Liberty Halves , an 1865 silver Seated Liberty dime , an 1864 Silver Seated Liberty quarter , some silver Morgan dollars , 1894 S , 1894 O and 1903 S .

----------


## Danke

Is FrancisMarion aware of what he started?

----------


## oyarde

> Is FrancisMarion aware of what he started?


LOL , I hope you were working today and not screwing around playing Pokemon.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1931 S Buffalo nickel in Fine  , an 1830 silver Capped Bust half dime , some silver Capped Bust dimes , 1837 , 2 - 1834 , 1831 and 1820 . Some Cents  , 1909 Wheat in About Uncirculated , 1913 S  in About Uncirculated , 1915 in Very Fine , 1932 D in About Uncirculated , 1952 D / D in Uncirculated and 1960 D / D in Uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver Bust Half Dollar , a Walking Liberty silver Half , an 1893 Columbus Exposition silver Half , a 1909 VDB Cent , a Sitting Liberty 1876 silver quarter in Extra Fine , a 1988 Gold Panda and some silver Barber dimes . Not Bad .

----------


## Danke

Someday you'll get caught.

----------


## oyarde

> Someday you'll get caught.


Now that I am retired , nobody needed me in Turkey or anything , so I worked eight hours or so across a couple days at the local coin shop. Keeps me entertained  .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1873 silver , Japanese Dragon , 5 Sen coin , an About Uncirculated , silver 1913 Barber dime . Some Cents , 1866 Indian Cent in Good , 1912 D Wheat Cent in Very Good ,  two 1913 S's in About Uncirculated , a 1911 in About Uncirculated , 1921 S & 1923 S , both in Extra Fine . Couple of gold dollars in Extra Fine , a 1903 Louisiana Purchase Jefferson and a 1917 McKinley . Not bad. If I just had access to Dankes bitcoin , hard telling how well I could do

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1901 Barber quarter , some Standing Liberty silver quarters , 1917 Type 1 in Fine , 1917 D Type 1 in Good and a 1927 S in Fine . An 1853 silver Half dollar with Arrows and Rays in Very Good. Couple of nickels , 1913 Type 1 in Fine , 1924 S in Very Good , an 1872 silver Half Dime in Very Good and a couple of Cents , 1866 in Good and 1912 D in Very Good . Not bad .

----------


## Danke

Today I pick up ( actually paid for them)  a 9mm, 2 chips and a box of shells.

Yes I wanted  magazines not clips, but An Injun absconded (I mean "picked up") with them before I got there.

http://i.imgur.com/QhU2vIY.jpg?fb

----------


## oyarde

> Today I pick up ( actually paid for them)  a 9mm, 2 chips and a box of shells.
> 
> Yes I wanted  magazines not clips, but An Injun absconded (I mean "picked up") with them before I got there.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QhU2vIY.jpg?fb


 As far as automotive goes , you will not find that 9 MM very useful , nearly every small nut is 10 MM , or , in the good ol' days 3/8 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 with Arrows silver half dime , three bronze Roman 330 AD Constantine coins , a 1912 and 1914 Wheat Cents , both in Very Fine and some nickels . Buffalos were 1914 ,  a 1924 in Very Fine ,some 1925's  , one in Very Fine the other in Extra Fine , two 1925 D's in Very Good , a 1938 D / D in Fine and a 1938 D in Extra Fine plus. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a gold Peso , an 1896 O silver Barber quarter in Fine , a 1926 S Wheat Cent , three Buffalo nickels ,  1925 D in Very Good , 1925 in Very Fine and 1934 D in Extra Fine. Not bad.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver Barber Half , two silver Barber dimes , a silver Bust Half , a 1964 silver Kennedy half that has been gold plated , a 1909 VDB cent , a 1912 D Wheat cent , a silver Peso , an 1865 Two Cent Pc. and a 1990 Silver Canadian maple leaf .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1897 S silver  Barber Half dollar in Very Good and a 1907 silver Barber quarter in Fine and a 1925 D Buffalo nickel in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold an 1943/2 D nickel in Extra Fine and bought two 1943 steel Wheat Cents , an 1868  Shield nickel , couple of common Liberty or V nickels and fourteen different silver Barber quarters , an Uncirculated 1964 silver Kennedy half , two Buffalo nickels. That was fun.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today , I sold an 1943/2 D nickel in Extra Fine and bought two 1943 steel Wheat Cents , an 1868  Shield nickel , couple of common Liberty or V nickels and fourteen different silver Barber quarters , an Uncirculated 1964 silver Kennedy half , two Buffalo nickels. *That was fun.*


Discovering the joys of buying and selling as opposed to "picking it up"?

----------


## Suzanimal

I picked up a giant clam in Lake Sinclair yesterday but I threw it back when one of my friends warned me it might start stinking if I left it in my van.

----------


## oyarde

> Discovering the joys of buying and selling as opposed to "picking it up"?


LOL , picked up is just a figure of speech that includes buying/selling /trading/barter/collecting debts etc and just means what I have left after the transaction.

----------


## oyarde

> Discovering the joys of buying and selling as opposed to "picking it up"?


I cleaned up on the nickel I sold ( 50 FRN's ) at the local shop today, it lists as wholesale at 60 , so I gave 'em a good deal . I got it for a dollar outta the junk bin at a market.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine , a pair of  Oregon  Trail Memorial Association Pony Express Diamond Jubilee coins , a 1970 S silver Half , some Buffalo nickels , a 1920 S in Good and a 1938 D in Extra Fine , and some Cents . An 1874 Indian Cent , a 1912 Wheat Cent in Very Fine , a pair of 1916 S's , one in Fine and the other in Very Fine and an Uncirculated 1946 D /D . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1861 silver Seated Liberty quarter in Extra Fine , a 1934 D Buffalo nickel in Very Fine , some silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1926 S in Fine ,1928 D in About Uncirculated , 1928 S in Very Fine . Some Cents , a pair of 1916 S's in Fine and a 1912 S .

----------


## Danke

> Today , I picked up an 1861 silver Seated Liberty quarter in Extra Fine , a 1934 D Buffalo nickel in Very Fine , some silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1926 S in Fine ,1928 D in About Uncirculated , 1928 S in Very Fine . Some Cents , a pair of 1916 S's in Fine and a 1912 S .


Forum guidelines:

morally sound laws. Promoting...theft or other illegal activities will not be tolerated

----------


## oyarde

> Forum guidelines:
> 
> morally sound laws. Promoting...theft or other illegal activities will not be tolerated


I pd for it all . It is real money , the govt even made it .

----------


## Danke

> I pd for it all . It is real money , the govt even made it .


I was born at night, but it wasn't last night.

----------


## oyarde

> I was born at night, but it wasn't last night.


Today , I picked up a 1929 D Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine and a 1917 Type 2 silver Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Standing Liberty quarters  , all  in Very Fine . 1920 , 1923 , 1924 and the very elusive 1924 D . I also came up with a nice Seated Liberty dime , an  1853 with arrows in Fine . Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1925 Thick , silver US  Norse Medal , a 1951 French 10 Franc coin , a Deadwood Centennial Token , couple of silver Peace dollars , 1923 & 1925. Two silver Canadian quarters and two silver Canadian dimes , five silver Washington quarters , an English 1919 Penny , a 1911 V nickel in Very Good , a nice 1923 S Wheat Cent , four other pre 1922  Wheat Cents , a set of silver Canadian Halves. Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1905 O silver Barber half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1860 Indian Cent , three 1948 & 1949 silver Franklin halves , three Wheat Cents , 1925 S , 1924 S , 1923 S . An about Uncirculated silver 1942 D Mercury dime ,  a 1915 silver Barber quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1856 O silver Seated Liberty half and a 1920 S Standing Liberty silver quarter in Fine . I am keeping the quarter , maybe the Half too . Sales have been brisk at the antique Mall past couple days , maybe Danke  could give me some inventory .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a nice 1872 nickel

----------


## Suzanimal

When I cleaned out Mr Animal's pocket, I "picked up" a Malibu Grand Prix token, a quarter, a few pennies, and a hundred dollar bill for my trouble. He's a grown ass man, he ought be cleaning out his own damn pockets.

----------


## oyarde

> When I cleaned out Mr Animal's pocket, I "picked up" a Malibu Grand Prix token, a quarter, a few pennies, and a hundred dollar bill for my trouble. He's a grown ass man, he ought be cleaning out his own damn pockets.


Yeah , I claim everything I find in the washer & dryer, even though I know it is not mine and must be Mrs O's . I let her know how much she donated to my jar .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah , I claim everything I find in the washer & dryer, even though I know it is not mine and must be Mrs O's . I let her know how much she donated to my jar .


I left him gas money. Once, I took it all and he got mad because he had to put gas on his credit card.

----------


## oyarde

> I left him gas money. Once, I took it all and he got mad because he had to put gas on his credit card.


Yeah , I never use any of my credit cards .

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up some Wheat Cents , 1915 S in Extra Fine , 1919 S in Very Fine , 1919 S in Extra Fine and 1920 D in Very Fine . Some Liberty or V nickels , 1883 with Cents in Good , a pair of 1891's in Good , a pair of 1892's in Good  , a pair of 1893's in Very Good and a pair of 1893's in Good , an 1894 in Good , an 1895 in Very Good and an 1895 in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1780 silver Thaler , uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1982 D silver Washington half , an 1891 nickel in Very Good . Some Buffalo nickels , 11 different 1935 P ,D & S all in Extra Fine , a 1920 silver Standing Liberty quarter in About Uncirculated , some Buffalo nickels , a 1924 Buffalo nickel in About Uncirculated , a 1925 D in Very Good and a 1916 D in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four nickels , 1903 , two 1904's and a 1917 . Some Indian Cents , three 1879 , 1874 , an 1899 in Very Good , 1901 & 1906 both in Fine , a 1964 silver Peso , an 1853 silver 3 Cent Pc. , some Wheat Cents , 1912 D , 1913 D ,  two 1910's , 1925 and a 1915 . Some silver Mercury dimes , 1919 S in Very Good , 1920 , 1920 D , 1923 , 1924 D and 1925. A 1900 silver Barber dime . Not bad , too bad Danke was not along , I could  have spent some of his

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1905 O silver Barber Half , a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter , a 1935 Oregon Trail Memorial Association Pony Express Diamond Jubilee Token , a 1917 Buffalo nickel , 1874 Indian Cent and three 1879 Indian Cents .

----------


## Danke

Something to add to your collection, Oyarde:

http://intagliomint.com/product/1-ou...-2-ron-landis/

----------


## oyarde

> Something to add to your collection, Oyarde:
> 
> http://intagliomint.com/product/1-ou...-2-ron-landis/


I bought a similar one earlier this year that was a zombie buffalo on buffalo nickel design , I saw the Peace design , pretty funny .

----------


## oyarde

Rural king has 12 Ga shells @ 4.98 this week , in case you need to prepare .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought some silver Halves , 1892 , 1943 , 1945 , 1948 D , 1952 D and 1953 D . Some silver Mercury dimes , 1940's , a half dozen .

----------


## Root

Today I bought my first 2 ounces of gold.  Woot!

----------


## oyarde

> Today I bought my first 2 ounces of gold.  Woot!


Well done .

----------


## Danke

> Well done .


He said, "bought."

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1913 V nickel , a silver 1919 D Standing Liberty quarter in Fine , a #2 grade coyote fur , a pair of VDB 1909 Cents , an 1873 with Arrows silver dime , a 1917 S Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter , a 1901 and 1906 V nickels , both  in Very Fine , a 1909 V nickel in Very Good .A 1924 Buffalo nickel in Fine , a 1902 Indian Cent in Extra Fine and some Wheat Cents , a 1919 S in About Uncirculated , a 1921 S in Extra Fine and a 1925 D in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

> He said, "bought."


As long as he just conducts commerce with someone trustworthy like me and stays away from you he will be squared away .

----------


## Danke

> As long as he just conducts commerce with someone trustworthy like me and stays away from you he will be squared away .


I hope he has a good testing kit if he was stupid enough to do that.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Damn Oyarde, you've got a helluva coin collection!

----------


## oyarde

> Damn Oyarde, you've got a helluva coin collection!


I started seriously around 1964 . I was hoping to beat out Lavere Redfield , but I am not going to make it ......

----------


## Danke

> Damn Oyarde, you've got a helluva coin collection!


And someday he might feel guilty and return it...doubtful.

----------


## oyarde

> And someday he might feel guilty and return it...doubtful.


Nah

----------


## Root

> I hope he has a good testing kit if he was stupid enough to do that.


I should have said I converted my first FRN's to gold. All good on the quality, thanks.

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a 1917 S Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter and a couple of  Wheat Cents , 1922 D & 1924 D both in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

> I should have said I converted my first FRN's to gold. All good on the quality, thanks.


Converting FRN's to real money is correct.

----------


## Root

> Converting FRN's to real money is correct.


Yeah, that's how I'm trying to keep thinking about it.  Sometimes it's hard though, lol.  I'm looking to protect as much as I can, within the opportunities I have.  It's great to finally be doing this.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1914 Buffalo nickel in Good , a 1917 D Buffalo nickel in Very Good , an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent in Very Good and a 1917 S Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four silver 1940's  Mercury dimes , an 1893 silver Columbian Exposition half , two silver Walking Liberty Halves in Extra Fine , 1937 & 1939 , a 1914 Cent in Very Fine , three silver Barber quarters 1897 , 1898 & 1914 , couple of 1943 D steel War Time Cents , a 1921 silver Morgan dollar. Not bad , that was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two sets of 1943 P ,D & S Steel Wartime Cents , missing one P, a 1904 silver Barber Half dollar , a 1914 D silver Barber dime , an Uncirculated 1942 silver Mercury dime , couple of silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1940 S & 1941 S. Two silver Franklin Halves , 1952 D & 1953 D, a 1902 silver Barber quarter. That was fun.

----------


## specsaregood

Today, I got a few of canadian mint silver birds of prey series and a few shark themed silvers.

----------


## oyarde

> Today, I got a few of canadian mint silver birds of prey series and a few shark themed silvers.


Excellent .

----------


## specsaregood

> Excellent .


1 of each of these for the kid and 1 of each for me.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two Indian Cents in Extra Fine , 1902 & 1903.

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1917 S type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter , some Flying Eagle Cents , 1857 and a pair of 1858's , an 1874 Indian Head Cent. Not bad . I do need to scrounge up some 1917 Type 2 silver quarters in D & S

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel and an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple Buffalo nickels in Extra Fine , 1929 , 1935 D , an uncirculated 1943 silver War Nickel , three silver Barber Halves , 1892 , 1894 & 1894 O .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1831 Large Cent , some Wheat Cents , 1915 D , 1931 , pair of 1934 D's , Three silver Mercury dimes , best two were 1919 & 1939. Three silver FDR dimes , 8 silver halves , Walking Liberty and Franklin , best one was 1917 S , couple of Ike dollars , two silver Barber quarters 1902 & 1907 , a 1986 Statue of Liberty Half and a complete # 2 book of Lincoln Cents . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1951 silver dime , a 1916 D , 1919 & 1939 Wheat Cents , some Indian Cents in Fine , 1886 , 1893 , 1899 , a 1904 in Very Good and a 1909 .Some Buffalo nickels , 1915 and  pair of 1935 D's and an 1899 silver Barber half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1899 Barber Half , an 1870 Indian Cent , a 1913 S Cent in Very Fine, an 1853 with Arrows silver Half Dime and two silver Standing Liberty quarters in Very Fine , 1920 & 1929 S .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1875 Carson City silver 20 Cent pc in Fine  .

----------


## Danke

> This morning , I picked up an 1875 Carson City silver 20 Cent pc in Fine  .


Early bird catches the worm. Was a couple still asleep?  You didn't leave any fingerprints did you?

----------


## oyarde

> Early bird catches the worm. Was a couple still asleep?  You didn't leave any fingerprints did you?


You could get me an 1876 CC , an 1877 and 1878 twenty cent pc.'s for Christmas this year .

----------


## oyarde

This afternoon , I picked up a Type 1 , silver , 1917 D Standing Liberty quarter in Extra Fine and a 1929 S silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Seated Liberty silver dimes , an 1886 in Fine and an 1888 in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1869 Shield nickel and a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine .

----------


## Suzanimal

Today, I cleaned out Mr Animals' britches and found some nuts. I find a lot of nuts in his pockets. He says he picks them up when he finds them because you never know when you'll need one. He has a whole bucket of them in the garage and you know what he does when he needs a nut? He goes to Ace and buys one. I don't get the man's fascination with orphaned nuts.

----------


## Danke

> Today, I cleaned out Mr Animals' britches and found some nuts. I find a lot of nuts in his pockets. He says he picks them up when he finds them because you never know when you'll need one. He has a whole bucket of them in the garage and you know what he does when he needs a nut? He goes to Ace and buys one. I don't get the man's fascination with orphaned nuts.


Sometimes paying for one is easier than taking the time and effort to pick out the right one from a variety of nuts.

----------


## oyarde

> Today, I cleaned out Mr Animals' britches and found some nuts. I find a lot of nuts in his pockets. He says he picks them up when he finds them because you never know when you'll need one. He has a whole bucket of them in the garage and you know what he does when he needs a nut? He goes to Ace and buys one. I don't get the man's fascination with orphaned nuts.


I look around at my orphaned nuts before I go to the store . The reason I keep them is so I do not have to go to the store .

----------


## oyarde

By the way , silver is down a bit this morning , good time to buy .

----------


## Root

> By the way , silver is down a bit this morning , good time to buy .


I just posted that in the silver thread.  And yes, I'm in a buying mood today

----------


## oyarde

> I just posted that in the silver thread.  And yes, I'm in a buying mood today


I went into town , bought a 1900 O Morgan silver Dollar , two 1 ounce .999 bars , 1899 , 1899 O and 1927 silver quarters , two 1931 S silver dimes , a 1931 silver dime , 1917 , 1920 , 1928 S and 1949 D silver halves. They got in five rolls of Silver Eagles Fri morning and all but about a half dozen were gone and they are only open Wed , Fri & Sat.

----------


## oyarde

I also picked up some nickels , 1895 , 1912 D , a 1938 Wheat Cent , 8 1890's Indian Cents , a 1943 D steel Cent , an Archaic period 3" spear point found in Alabama , a nice flint axe  and a 4" spear point both found in Tenn , a 3 inch Hopewell knife blade and a nice Celt found in Alabama .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up  a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine , an 1853 with arrows silver Half Dime in Very Good , an 1850 silver Seated Liberty dime in Extra Fine , a 1915 Wheat Cent in Extra Fine and a pair of Buffalo nickels in Good , 1914 & 1919 D .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 13 Buffalo nickels , earliest two were 1916's , some 1921 S & 1925 S Wheat Cents , a 1941 silver Walking Liberty Half  , a 1982 S silver Washington Half , a 1962 Proof silver Franklin Half , a 1906 V nickel , an Ike dollar set including all the silver ones ( complete ) in a Dansco book . That was fun . I am keeping the Ike dollars.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an empty Shield Nickel Book , an 1842 silver Half Dime , a 1903 S silver dime , 1923 S silver Peace dollar, an 1887 & 1889 V Nickels in Good, a 1937 Buffalo nickel in About Uncirculated and an 1864 L Indian Cent . I needed the book and 1903 S dime for my collections.

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1943 P silver War Nickel and a 1919 D Buffalo nickel in Good , a 1938 D Buffalo in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up an 1841 Seated Liberty silver dime , two Seated Liberty silver quarters , 1854 and 1876 S , a 1921 silver Mercury dime , three Buffalo nickels , 1914 , 1917 D and 1918 , a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Good , three  Indian Head Cents  , 1880 & 1892 in Extra Fine and a 1909 in Very Good . I was waiting for Danke to stop by and lend me some FRN's but he never showed up .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1892 S silver Barber dime .

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up a 1912 D Wheat Cent in Extra Fine , an Uncirculated 1941 silver Walking Liberty Half , a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Good , a silver 1923 quarter in Very Good  and a 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Fine.

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1830 silver , Bust Half Dime . Pretty Cool.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 three Cent silver pc. in Extra Fine , an 1825 silver Bust dime , a 1901 S silver Barber Half dollar , a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Good , an 1866 Shield nickel with Rays , an 1894 V nickel in Good , some Buffalo nickels in Good , Very Good & Fine , 1913 Type 2 , 1914 , two 1917's , a 1917 D. Three Wheat Cents in Extra Fine  , 1923 S , 1925 S & 1926 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1836 silver Bust dime , a 1941 silver Mercury dime  , a 1963 D silver FDR dime , an About Uncirculated 1956 silver Franklin Half , a pair of 1943 steel War Cents , a 1944 D silver War nickel , a 1917 S Wheat Cent and ten Buffalo nickels . The nickels were mostly all 1913 Type 1 , 1917 D, 1920 & 1925 . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow , I am going to pick up an 1895 O  Barber silver Half for a friend , my Barber Half dollar collection is done , but he still needs two more after I get him that one .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated silver 1955 S dime .

----------


## oyarde

Price respite is over , metals back up today.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two silver halves , 1951 & 1955 , two silver dimes , 1876 and an uncirculated 1946 S  , a 1960 silver Canadian quarter ( I can use that quarter if I buy anything from Danke ) , three Wheat Cents , 1926 , 1939 S & 1943 . Thirteen Ike dollars .Four silver War nickels. Saw a couple of silver , slabbed Morgan dollars from the Binion hoard .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1910 Liberty nickel in Very Fine and a silver  1921 Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver quarters , 1920 S and 1929 D and an 1853 silver 3 cent pc. in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked an Uncirculated 1952 S silver dime.

----------


## oyarde

> Is FrancisMarion aware of what he started?


FrancisMarion is the man.

----------


## Suzanimal

This morning I picked up Mr Animals britches and "pilfered" through them. I removed his change (I haven't looked closely at it yet - he was coming so I had to hurry), his paycheck, and a big Ben for my trouble.

----------


## oyarde

> This morning I picked up Mr Animals britches and "pilfered" through them. I removed his change (I haven't looked closely at it yet - he was coming so I had to hurry), his paycheck, and a big Ben for my trouble.


Excellent .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1892 S silver half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up a silver 1917 D Type 1 quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a a 1913 silver Barber half in Fine , a silver Canadian dime , a silver 1905 S Barber half dollar , a 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel . That was fun . I can trade the canadian silver dime to Danke after the next economic collapse for something , it is only 80 % and I got it for 1.04 but he will never know . LOL

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a bunch of pre 1921 Wheat Cents , mostly all were 1910 , 1916 S , 1918 , 1918 D , 1918 S , 1919 , 1920 S , a bunch of V nickels , mostly 1901 , 1906 , 1907 , 1911 & 1912 D and a new chainsaw . My other saw got dirt in the piston somehow .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple of silver mint set coins , 1959 quarter and dime , a silver 1946 dime , a silver 1941 Half in Extra Fine , an 1867 with Rays nickel in Fine , a silver War nickel , some Indian Cents 1867 , 1872 , 1880 , 1882 , some pre 1943 Wheat Cents , an 1882 Shield nickel and an 1899 V nickel. That was fun

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1870 Shield nickel , an 1858 California Gold quarter dollar , an 1896 O silver Barber quarter , a 1905 S silver Barber Half , a 1913 silver Barber half in Fine , a 1918 D and 1918 S Wheat cents , both in Extra Fine . Some silver Mercury dimes , 1934 in Extra Fine / AU , Uncirculated in 1941 , 1942 & 1944 . Some Buffalo nickels , 1913 Type 2 in Good , 1914 in Good, 1916 S in Very Good , two 1917's , one in Very Good the other in Good , a pair of 1917 D's  in Good and a pair of 1919 D's , one in Good the other Very Good. That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1892 O silver Barber half dollar and an 1893 nickel . Sweet.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Shield nickels , 1866 and an 1868 in Very Good  , an 1872 silver Half dime , an Uncirculated 1963 Franklin silver Half , a pair of Commemorative halves  , 1925 Stone Mountain and a 1951 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver dimes , 1945 D , 1946 D and 1954. Couple of 1963 D Uncirculated silver Franklin halves , an  1875 Shield nickel in Fine , couple of 1943 D steel Wheat Cents and two V nickels. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1904 Indian Cent in Extra Fine , a 1905 S silver Barber Half in Good ,an 1834 silver Bust Half in Good , an 1872 Shield nickel in Good , a 1919 D Buffalo nickel in Good , a 1917 D 3 1/3 leg Buffalo nickel in Good , an 1858 O Seated Liberty silver Half in Good and an 1894 V nickel in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two silver Mercury dimes , 1935 & 1940 , an 1873 Shield nickel , a pair of silver Washington quarters , 1940 & 1950 and five different , silver Franklin halves from 1948 to 1956. I think I needed that nickel for my collection , I think I need an 1874 now and I will have 1866 - 1876 done .

----------


## Suzanimal

I picked up Mr Animal's wallet but it was very light so I left it alone and I even let him drive my fancy car to work to test the gas mileage.

----------


## oyarde

> I picked up Mr Animal's wallet but it was very light so I left it alone and I even let him drive my fancy car to work to test the gas mileage.


I never keep  hardly any money in my wallet , it is just a decoy , Mrs O does not even look in there anymore . Mission accomplished , LOL . There are 6 FRN's in there today ,12 yesterday ,Wed I had 60 , so I pulled it out before I went home and deposited it , deposited another 60 today .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I never keep  hardly any money in my wallet is just a decoy , Mrs O does not even look in there anymore . Mission accomplished , LOL . There are 6 FRN's in there today ,12 yesterday ,Wed I had 60 , so I pulled it out before I went home and deposited it , deposited another 60 today .


My uncle used to hide his money and my aunt would accidentally find it in the oddest places. For example, she went to the barn to find a tool and accidentally knocked over a bucket and low and behold, she found over a thousand bucks in it. Another time, she was cleaning his closet and noticed a loose floorboard...

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up some Uncirculated silver dimes , 1946 S & 1951 , some V nickels , 1912  , 1910 , 1899 and an 1899 silver Barber quarter . I thought I needed the 1910 for another set I am working on , but I did not . I need to keep a better list .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1872 Shield nickel , an 1827 silver Bust dime , an 1834 silver Bust half , a silver 1901 Barber quarter in Very Good , a couple of Extra Fine Wheat Cents , 1914  , 1925 D & 1925 S . A Very Fine Cent , 1938 S/S/S  and some nickels , 1884 , 1888 ,1890 , 1891 , 1896 all in Good , a 1917 D in Very Good  and a  1919 D . An Uncirculated 1941 silver Merc dime Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1882 Shield nickel in Very Fine , a 1918 S silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine and a 1921 quarter . I am keeping the nickel . I have a buyer already for the two quarters for 166 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Racketeer nickel in Au ,  an 1864 2 Cent Pc in Good , an 1887 silver Seated dime in Very Good , a 1909 VDB Cent in About Uncirculated , a silver 1875 Seated Liberty dime , a couple of silver Barber halves in Very Good , 1912 & 1915 D .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1948 silver Half , some nickels , 1887 , 1892 , 1895  ,1909 , 1912 D. I started another set of V nickels , I am about done with it .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a couple of silver Seated Liberty dimes , an 1875 in Good and an 1891 O in Extra Fine, a 1905 S silver Barber dime in Extra Fine , a 1901 Indian Cent in About Uncirculated and 1903 in Extra Fine . Some silver Barber Halves in Very Good , 1912 & 1915 D .

----------


## specsaregood

oyarde, got any uniqueish but not too expensive silver rounds or art bars you want to unload?  its about time to add to the kids collection and figured I would check before I hit ebay or other online shops.  I try to get him a new design for every month he has been born.  I need to get another 6 or so to catch up.

----------


## oyarde

> oyarde, got any uniqueish but not too expensive silver rounds or art bars you want to unload?  its about time to add to the kids collection and figured I would check before I hit ebay or other online shops.  I try to get him a new design for every month he has been born.  I need to get another 6 or so to catch up.


I am pretty well about sold out . If I run across anything cool I will let you know . Last week I sold a bunch of Confederate Battle Flag Bars , Australian 2016 Kangaroos and silver rounds in a Buffalo nickel design.

----------


## Suzanimal

> oyarde, got any uniqueish but not too expensive silver rounds or art bars you want to unload?  its about time to add to the kids collection and figured I would check before I hit ebay or other online shops.  I try to get him a new design for every month he has been born.  I need to get another 6 or so to catch up.


That's awesome. My dad used to give me coin sets (still have them all and I have no idea what they're worth) and every night, he would let me help him pick through his coins.

----------


## Suzanimal

> oyarde, got any uniqueish but not too expensive silver rounds or art bars you want to unload?  its about time to add to the kids collection and figured I would check before I hit ebay or other online shops.  I try to get him a new design for every month he has been born.  I need to get another 6 or so to catch up.


https://www.providentmetals.com/2011...ilver-set.html

These are cool, specs.

----------


## specsaregood

> That's awesome. My dad used to give me coin sets (still have them all and I have no idea what they're worth) and every night, he would let me help him pick through his coins.


yeah, I started by putting them in his counting piggy bank.  but thing is overstuffed now.  next I need to find him a better way to store them.  they are all in plastic capsules.




> https://www.providentmetals.com/2011...ilver-set.html
> These are cool, specs.


oooh, those are cool.  says they are discontinued, I will have to search for them.

----------


## Suzanimal

> yeah, I started by putting them in his counting piggy bank.  but thing is overstuffed now.  next I need to find him a better way to store them.  they are all in plastic capsules.


Do him a favor and help him figure out a nice way to store them. It could be a cool project for you this winter.




> oooh, those are cool.  says they are discontinued, I will have to search for them.


They're awesome. I did a search for them and, sadly, the set's going for around $450.00 on ebay but it's worth keeping an eye out next time another Star Wars movie comes out.

----------


## specsaregood

> Do him a favor and help him figure out a nice way to store them. It could be a cool project for you this winter.


good idea.  Been toying with building our own toy/treasure chest.  maybe something with a hidden bottom for his stash.   They are all in plastic holders, so he can play with them all he wants.  This is him filling his counting pig back when he was 2 or so.  It's stuffed full now and started stacking em.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1874 Shield nickel , now I have 1866 ( first yr of nickel ) to 1876 done . I have put together several nickel sets from 1883 - 1938 over the years and it was alot of fun. I also got an 1876 Carson City mint silver Seated Liberty dime .

----------


## Suzanimal

> good idea.  Been toying with building our own toy/treasure chest.  maybe something with a hidden bottom for his stash.   They are all in plastic holders, so he can play with them all he wants.  This is him filling his counting pig back when he was 2 or so.  It's stuffed full now and started stacking em.


Aww...

I think this one's pretty cool. Also, you could easily put a fake bottom in it to hide stuff.

Made from old pallets...



http://www.1001pallets.com/2016/01/t...posed-pallets/

----------


## oyarde

I also picked up some Victorian trade card for Ayers Sarsaparilla .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple silver Half Dimes , probably , nearly Extra Fine , an 1861 and 1861/0 , about three dozen different V & Buffalo nickels , about a roll of different Wheat Cents , a set of silver War nickels. That was fun.

----------


## specsaregood

Ordered up:
2x Silverbug Island: Kraken
and
2x Silverbug Island: Mermaid

----------


## oyarde

> Ordered up:
> 2x Silverbug Island: Kraken
> and
> 2x Silverbug Island: Mermaid


Sweet.

----------


## oyarde

> Aww...
> 
> I think this one's pretty cool. Also, you could easily put a fake bottom in it to hide stuff.
> 
> Made from old pallets...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.1001pallets.com/2016/01/t...posed-pallets/


I took my old Army foot locker and painted it about like that and gave it to one of my oldest Sons when he was about 10. He stored his baseball card collection in there I think.

----------


## oyarde

I may need a Kraken myself .....

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1915 silver Barber dime , a Proof , silver 1982 S Washington Half , a pair of 1901 silver Barber quarters , one in Good the other in Very Good . A pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1917 TY 1 in Very Good and a 1927 in Very Fine.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Barber halves , 1893 S  in About Good and a 1915 in Fine , a pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1924 in Good and a 1927 D in Fine , an 1893 S silver Barber dime in Good , an 1897 silver Barber dime in Fine and an 1864 Two Cent pc.

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up a WW 2 sort of  trench art type silver bracelet made out of an Autralian Shilling , two six pence and four three pence , an Uncirculated 1938 D Buffalo nickel , an 1883/2 Shield nickel , a 1927 D silver Standing Liberty quarter. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Seated Liberty Halves , an 1853 with Arrows and Rays in Good and an 1861 O in Very Good , a pair of silver Seated Liberty quarters . an 1853 with Arrows & Rays in Extra Fine and an 1876 Carson City in Good  , an 1876 S silver Seated Liberty dime , a pair of silver Barber quarters in Fine , 1906 & 1906 D , a pair of Buffalo nickels , 1916 D in Good , 1916 S in Very Good , a pair of Indian Cents , 1896 in Extra Fine and a 1905 in About Uncirculated . Not Bad

----------


## oyarde

For some reason I like the Rays on the 1853 Halves and quarters and the first year nickel ( 1866 and a few of the 1867's ) . I always like the Eagle on the back of the Seated Liberty Halves & quarters . I do not really have favorites , I like all real money . I guess though my least favorite is the Washington quarter.

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1918 D silver Mercury dime in Fine , five silver Halves , 1902 , 1907 S , 1918 S , 1944 & 1957 D , couple of Buffalo nickels , 1927 & 1931 S,  a 1944 silver War nickel , a 1944 silver dime and a 1944 silver quarter. I was looking for a 1912 S Cent , but settled on the rest.

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up a 1901 nickel in Very Fine and an 1883 Shield nickel in Fine . I am keeping both of them.

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today , I picked up a 1905 S silver Barber Half , ( I have a buyer for it already ) , got a 1901 O silver Barber quarter , an 1882 Shield nickel , an 1853 with Arrows silver dime and a 1917 D Type 2 silver quarter . I needed the Type 2 and could use a couple more .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a pair of silver Bust dimes , 1829 & 1831 , a 40 percent silver Kennedy half ( 1967) , a 2007 Silver Eagle , a pair of silver Peace dollars , 1922 & 1923 , a pair of 1909 VDB Cents , a 1913 D Wheat Cent , three 1900's Indian Cents , three Buffalo nickels , 1915 , 1918 S & 1928 , a 1976 Ike dollar. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday evening , I picked up a 1922 silver Peace dollar in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 D silver Walking Liberty Half dollar and a silver 1917 D Type 2 Standing Liberty quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some Uncirculated silver dimes , 1963 Proof , 63 D , 62 Proof , 62 , 62 D ,61 Proof  , 61 D , 60 Proof , 57 D , 55 S . Some Buffalo nickels , a 1913 Type 2 in Fine and an uncirculated 1929 , 1938 D / S . An 1869 Shield nickel , pair of Very Fine V nickels , 1897 & 1901. Some Wheat Cents , two 1915 D's in Extra Fine , a 1917 D in Very Fine and an Uncirculated 1946 D . I am keeping the V nickels , should come close to finishing the last set I started.

----------


## specsaregood

> Ordered up:
> 2x Silverbug Island: Kraken
> and
> 2x Silverbug Island: Mermaid


Finally got our rounds.  1each for the kids stash and mine, plus a couple of other random non noteable items.

He likes the pirate skull best.

----------


## oyarde

> Finally got our rounds.  1each for the kids stash and mine, plus a couple of other random non noteable items.
> 
> He likes the pirate skull best.


I like the pirate skull too . Right up there with the Kraken .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1905 Indian Cent , a 1981 Wedding Crown ( Lady Di & Prince Charles ) , an 1876 German 1 and 10 Pfennig coins , an 1876 Prussian silver 20 Pfennig coin. A 1912 D V nickel in Very Fine , some Buffalo nickels in Good , 1918 S , 1920 D . A pair of Uncirculated 1943 silver dimes . Some silver Standing Liberty quarters  , 1917 Type 1 , 1923 , 1924 and 1926 D , all in Good to Fine

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an old silver Canadian half dime , I think it is an 1883 , but it is pretty worn out. I picked up an About Uncirculated 1887/6 Morgan silver dollar , a 1928 S silver Peace dollar , a 1917 Cent , three 1917 D Cents , 3 silver FDR dimes , 1947 D , 1950 & 1963 D , and a 1954  silver Franklin half .

----------


## oyarde

Have any of you seen the Trump 2016 silver eagle novelty coins out on the net ? Hilarious looking .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a couple steel Cents , two Extra Fine silver Morgan dollars , 1882 S & 1900 O , an 1811 silver Bust Half in Fine , a silver 1921 Mercury dime , a 1928 S silver Standing Liberty quarter , 14 different silver dime ( 13 Mercury , 1 FDR ) , a 1944 D silver Philippines dime , and a Blue Diamond Coal Co company store 1 dollar token/scrip ( for the Mrs). I am keeping the 1811 Half & the 1900 O dollar for sure . That was fun !

----------


## Suzanimal

> Have any of you seen the Trump 2016 silver eagle novelty coins out on the net ? Hilarious looking .


Yes. I've also seen a Hillary one. *gag*

Personally, I'm partial to this one.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes. I've also seen a Hillary one. *gag*
> 
> Personally, I'm partial to this one.


I like it , Zero . I need a few of those to trade to Danke in the next downturn.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1917 Type 1 in Very Good ,1920 , 1926 S , 1926 D  , a silver Washington quarter , Uncirculated 1954 ,  an 1868 Shield nickel , couple Buffalo nickels , 1918 S in Good & a 1928 S in Very Fine , a 1905 V nickel in Very Fine , an 1867 Indian Cent , 1858 Flying Eagle Cent in Fine , some Wheat Cents , 1910 S  ( G ) , 1912 D  ( VG ), 1914 ( VF )  and a 1915 S in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an 1838 silver Seated Liberty dime, a 1920 S silver Mercury dime , a 1917 Buffalo nickel , an Uncirculated 1917 D Type 2 silver Standing Liberty quarter and a pair of V nickels in Very Good , 1900 & 1904 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some Uncirculated Wheat Cents  , 1936 D , 1938 , 1939 , 1942 & 1942 D , an 1860 Farthing in Extra Fine , a silver 1943 Shilling , a 1926 Oregon Trail silver Half dollar in Extra Fine , two silver 1945 S War nickels in Uncirculated . A silver 1920 D Standing Liberty quarter , a 1914 Buffalo nickel and a 1909 VDB Cent . I needed the 1920 D quarter . I still need a 1919 S quarter , but my 1917 - 1930 quarter set is coming along , been working on it all year.

----------


## Danke

Today I picked up some beads.  I went to the nearest reservation to find the owner, they were thankful for me returning the lost items.

----------


## oyarde

> Today I picked up some beads.  I went to the nearest reservation to find the owner, they were thankful for me returning the lost items.


I pick up a few old , authentic Hudson Bay trade beads for one of my Grand Daughters whenever I run across 'em . She wears them. Did they share some firewater with you Danke ?

----------


## Danke

> I pick up a few old , authentic Hudson Bay trade beads for one of my Grand Daughters whenever I run across 'em . She wears them. Did they share some firewater with you Danke ?


I will not be near any Injuns drinking.

----------


## oyarde

> I will not be near any Injuns drinking.


Yeah , you should be selective , you can stick with me .More fun that way.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver dollars , 1881 0 , 1887 O & 1924 , some Wheat Cents , 1909 VDB in AU , 1925 D , 1925 S and a 1932 D all in Good. That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

today , I picked up a 1923 S silver Standing Liberty quarter , a 1909 Wheat Cent , 1931 S Buffalo nickel , an 1864 Nova Scotian large Cent , a 1912 D Wheat Cent , an 1861 British Half Penny , a 1911 silver Barber dime , an 1885 Austrian Kreuzer .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought an 1849 gold dollar in Extra Fine , an Uncirculated 1901 O silver Morgan dollar , seven different silver Barber Halves , all pre 1908 . A 1961 silver Franklin half , a 1936 silver Walking Liberty half , four silver War nickels. That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1913 S Barber dime , a pair of Uncirculated 1945 S silver War nickels , a pair of Buffalo nickels , 1917 D in Very Good , 1920 D in Fine , a pair of Uncirculated Canadian silver dollars , 1965 & 1967 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1867 Shield nickel in extra fine , 16 silver FDR dimes , a 1917 Type 2 silver Standing Liberty quarter , a 1938 D Jefferson nickel .

----------


## Suzanimal

When we were in Amherst, my son found (picked up) a wheat penny on Sweethome Rd. He says it's lucky and calls it his sweet penny.

----------


## oyarde

> When we were in Amherst, my son found (picked up) a wheat penny on Sweethome Rd. He says it's lucky and calls it his sweet penny.


He is right , it will be Lucky .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1909 VDB Wheat Cent in Extra Fine , a silver Type 2 Standing Liberty quarter and a silver 1899 Barber Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1901 Barber Half in Fine , an uncirculated silver 1945 S War nickel , a 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel and an 1864 2 Cent pc.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple of silver Morgan dollars , an uncirculated 1880 S and a 1900 0 , a 1922 Canadian Cent , a couple of siLver Franklin halves , 1951 & 1954 D , and a silver Peso . That was fun.

----------


## Suzanimal

I saw a little kid at Kroger checking the slots on the Coinstar machine and thought, damn, that's a good idea. Then he got on his hands and knees and stuck his bony little hand under the machine and counted up $2.00 in change. I was amused.

----------


## oyarde

> I saw a little kid at Kroger checking the slots on the Coinstar machine and thought, damn, that's a good idea. Then he got on his hands and knees and stuck his bony little hand under the machine and counted up $2.00 in change. I was amused.


That kid is going places .

----------


## Suzanimal

> That kid is going places .


Fo sho. When I see people dumping coins in those things I wonder how many valuable coins Coinstar rakes in.

----------


## oyarde

> Fo sho. When I see people dumping coins in those things I wonder how many valuable coins Coinstar rakes in.


Up until just a few yrs ago I would get rolls of Halves at the bank and sort out the silver ones and sell them to the local coin shop for 10 times face .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1911 silver Barber dime in Very Fine , an 1834 Bust silver Half Dime in Very Fine , a 1908 Indian Cent in Fine and some nickels , an 1883 V nickel in Extra Fine , some Buffalo nickels , 1916 S in Good , 1918 in Good ,1920 D in Good and a Good 1921 . Raining hard here .

----------


## Suzanimal

> When we were in Amherst, my son found (picked up) a wheat penny on Sweethome Rd. He says it's lucky and calls it his sweet penny.





> He is right , it will be Lucky .





> 'Lucky' pennies worth $1,000 are strewn across major cities
> 
> If you're one of those people who pick up "lucky" pennies on the street, you might get even luckier soon.
> 
> Across the U.S., there are fake pennies on sidewalks and other areas worth $1,000, thanks to a recent promotion by Ally Bank.
> 
> The bank placed 100 "lucky pennies" in 10 cities around the country in an effort to "demonstrate the importance of valuing every cent" and encourage people to save money.
> 
> The pennies are easy to identify because they're marked with Ally Bank's logo, and the flip side of the coins list the value at 100,000 cents. Plus, they're slightly larger in size than regular pennies.
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-n...ies_/459210747

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-n...ies_/459210747


You would have to give me more than 1k to look for a Cent in at least 7 of those places

----------


## Suzanimal

> You would have to give me more than 1k to look for a Cent in at least 7 of those places


Banks planting money in DC. That's rich. I wonder how many will be found in the offices of politicians.

----------


## oyarde

Last night , I picked up a couple of silver ,Morgan dollars , 1884 s in Extra Fine and an 1882 O in Very Fine , a pair of 2 Cent pc.'s in Good , 1866 & 1868 and a 1909 Wheat Cent . This morning I picked up an uncirculated 1900 O silver Morgan dollar , five silver War nickels and a 1926 silver Standing Liberty quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today , I picked up a pair of silver Barber quarters  , Very Good & Good , 1902 & 1894 , an 1873 3 Cent pc , a pair of 2 Cent pc.'s 1865 & 1867 , a 1780 silver , uncirculated Austrian Thaler , an 1838 Large Cent in Fine and an 1898 S silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine  .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1877 Indian Head Cent  , some Buffalo nickels ,1913 S , 1915 S and 1921 S , an 1816 Large Cent in Very Good , an 1873 , Closed Three silver dime in Extra Fine , another Austrian Thaler , some 2  Cent pc.'s , 1864 , 1865 & 1867 , some silver Morgan dollars , 1894 O in Extra Fine , 1899 in Fine , 1899 in Very Fine ,1902 S in About Uncirculated  , 1903 S in Good and 1903 in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1924 S Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine , a silver 1907 Barber dime in About Uncirculated and an 1891 Carson City silver dollar in Fine .

----------


## Danke

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/1517071...&ul_noapp=true


I'll pay for shipping.

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/1517071...&ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> I'll pay for shipping.


You should get yourself one of those .

----------


## Suzanimal

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/1517071...&ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> I'll pay for shipping.


Those are cheaper at the Asian site where I buy "slutty" dresses. Plus, you get free shipping. I does take about a month to get your merch, though.

----------


## Danke

> Those are cheaper at the Asian site where I buy "slutty" dresses.

----------


## Suzanimal

Seriously, that's what they call them. I would provide a link but they install trackers and all your ads will be for their slutty dresses.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 21 Indian Cents , best one was an 1860 in Very Fine , an 1890 S silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated and a sterling silver spoon that is about  an ounce and a quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Morgan dollars , 1880 , 1882 , 1898 S , pair of 1900 O's , a pair of silver Mercury dimes , best one was a 1917 S , pair of silver Walking Liberty halves ( 40's) , pair of V nickels , 1892 & 1897 , a 1918 D Buffalo nickel , a 1909 Wheat Cent  , an 1887 Indian Head Cent and an 1864 2 Cent pc. in Very Fine with a clip on it from the mint , two Silver Eagles and some kind of Australian silver round. I would value that 2 Cent Pc @ 27.55 - 30 FRN's but I think I am going to keep it , a buddy of mine offered me 30 and I passed.

----------


## oyarde

This morning  , I picked up an about Uncirculated 1890 S silver Morgan dollar , some Buffalo nickels , 1916 , 1917 D , 1917 & 1920 D .

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/1517071...&ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> I'll pay for shipping.


Considering the high level of security I have , you may want to consider storing your gold coins with me .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up a crown jewel tonight , a 1926 Oregon Trail Half Dollar in MS 65 . Sweet . On the Reverse is like a self portrait of me .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a couple of 1978 Ike dollars , an About Uncirculated  1888 silver Morgan dollar  and an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1915 D Wheat Cent in Very Fine and a 1913 S Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Very Good that has a double profile on the Indian Head . Very Cool.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up Uncirculated coins ,  1905 Indian head Cent , 1915 Buffalo nickel , and a silver 1903 Morgan dollar . A MS 64  1926 S Oregon Trail silver Half , an 1865 Indian Head Cent with Fancy 5 in Very Good . Not bad . Later I will read the Legend of Stingy Jack to Danke  .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1917  S Type 2 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Extra Fine . Now I just need to find a 1917 Type 2 D & S for a friend and a 1919 S for myself and I will have that collection done .

----------


## oyarde

This afternoon I picked up a 1901 S silver Barber dime for my collection , that finishes that page . I picked up a pair of 1924 D silver Standing Liberty quarters in Fine and a 1919 S in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like gasoline futures up about 15 percent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1883 O silver Morgan dollar from the Binion Hoard , a 1900 silver Morgan dollar and an uncirculated set of FDR silver dimes missing only 3 , couple of nice 1932 D Wheat Cents and a 1921 S & 1924 S Wheat Cents , a 1906 nickel , 1907 silver Barber dime , 1940 silver Mercury dime , a nice 1941 S silver quarter  ( XF ).

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1894 S silver Morgan dollar , a 1921 Peace silver dollar , 21 Indian Head Cents , best one was a 1909 in Fine , an 1869 Shield nickel , some Buffalo nickels , 1914 ,1916 , 1926 D and a brilliant uncirculated  1937 , an uncirculated  1955 silver dime , a brilliant uncirculated 1943 D silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

early today , I picked up a 40 percent silver Kennedy half , a silver Mercury dime and a 1963 silver Canadian Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1904 S Morgan silver dollar in Very Good , a 1935 silver Peace dollar in Very Fine , an 1834 Bust silver Half in Fine , a 1911 silver Barber Half in Good , an uncirculated 1907 Indian Cent , a 1915 Buffalo nickel in Good , a 1906 V nickel in Extra Fine ,  three silver Standing Liberty quarters 1917 S Type 2 in Very Fine and 1926 D & 1927 in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1856 3 Cent silver pc. in Fine and a Full Head 1923 Uncirculated silver Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a brilliant uncirculated 1880 S silver Morgan dollar that is proof like .

----------


## oyarde

This evening I picked up an 1882 S MS64 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1931 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine , a Type 3 US gold dollar , former jewelry pc , I cannot tell if it is 1858 , 1868 or 1878 but I bought it anyway . Picked up a pair of silver Franklin halves  , an 1893 silver Columbian Exposition half , a 1921 Morgan silver dollar in About Uncirculated and what looks to be a Norwegian dime . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , in preparation for CalExit   I invested heavily , I think that will push the metals markets up . I picked up 6 wheat cents , four silver Mercury dimes , two MS 65 1935 Buffalo nickels , two Shield  nickels in Fine , an 1867 with Rays and an 1868 . An 1880 silver Morgan dollar in MS 63 , an 1896 O silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated and a 1923 Peace silver dollar in MS 67 . That was alot of fun !

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1914 Wheat Cent , a couple of worn out , no date silver 3 Cent pc.'s , a holed 1850's silver Half Dime that would have been Very Fine , a silver Mercury dime , three Indian Head Cents , 1889 in Fine and an 1891 & 1905 , three Silver Eagles , 1992 , 1993 & 2007 and an Extra Fine , silver Panamanian  1904 25 cent pc , it has about a 1/3rd of an ounce of silver in it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2005 S silver cameo proof dime , an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent , solid Good , a 1909 Indian Head Cent in Extra Fine , an 1898 S silver Barber half , a pair of silver Barber quarters in G - VG , 1893 & 1909 , a silver 1917 D Type 2 Standing Liberty quarter VG-F , an 1871 Shield nickel and a 1917 S Buffalo nickel .

----------


## Natural Citizen

I have a bunch of silver dimes.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have a bunch of silver dimes.


Where did you pick them up?


I picked up a fresh Ben Franklin note in Mr Animal's nightstand. I went in there looking for a fresh Sudookie book and there he was so I picked him up. I don't think Mr A has noticed yet. I picked up a Sudookie book, too.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Where did you pick them up?
> 
> 
> I picked up a fresh Ben Franklin note in Mr Animal's nightstand. I went in there looking for a fresh Sudookie book and there he was so I picked him up. I don't think Mr A has noticed yet. I picked up a Sudookie book, too.


Oh, I just found them in a box of my junk a couple of years ago. Ya thief.

----------


## oyarde

> Where did you pick them up?
> 
> 
> I picked up a fresh Ben Franklin note in Mr Animal's nightstand. I went in there looking for a fresh Sudookie book and there he was so I picked him up. I don't think Mr A has noticed yet. I picked up a Sudookie book, too.


Good Trade for you . I had 111 FRN's in my wallet yesterday so I took them out and put 9 in there I had in my pocket from selling eggs . Mrs O got my 9 this morning .  No way I am getting skinned for a 100. She spent it on Cookies @ the flea market  , so I did get a cookie out of it , better than normal ,LOL

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh, I just found them in a box of my junk a couple of years ago. Ya thief.


I wasn't thieving, I was finding.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wonder why they would audit some retired guy ? I wish him luck .


He's not retired. He owns a construction business. He's much younger than she is. My mom's a cougar saber-tooth.

----------


## oyarde

> He's not retired. He owns a construction business. He's much younger than she is. My mom's a cougar saber-tooth.


Ahh , he owns his own business , that explains it . He should probably let me hide his pennies in my vault for him .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1924 silver Peace dollar , an 1896 O silver Morgan dollar , an 1890 O silver Morgan dollar , an 1898 silver Barber quarter , five different silver Franklin Halves ( 1951 - 1957 D ) , an 1887 S silver Seated Liberty dime , a 1910 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine , two steel War Wheat Cents , a 1961 Proof Cent , a 1905 S silver Barber Half in Very Good , about 6.00 worth of 3 1/2 cent Wheat Cents , in there I found a 1915 , 1915 D , 1916 S , 1932 D , some of the better ones . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 4 pre 1931 Wheat Cents , a 1924 silver Peace dollar in Extra Fine , a 1916 D silver Walking Liberty Half and a 1977 S proof Ike dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1897 O silver Barber dime for my collection . I also picked up two , silver Standing Liberty quarters in Very Fine , 1924 & 1927 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Standing Liberty silver quarters , a 1923 in Fine and an About Uncirculated 1924 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , thinking about Thanksgiving  , with Danke in Mongolia and all ,.  I celebrated by picking up some things .  I got an 1893 S silver Barber dime , an uncirculated 1941 silver Mercury dime , an 1834 silver Bust Half Dime , a 1920 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine and a 1923 in Fine  , couple of Wheat Cents , a 1915 S in Very Fine , 1922 D , an experimental 1974 Cent , bronze clad steel from Olin Brass Co ( make blanks for the mint ) . Happy Thanksgiving to everyone not in Asia

----------


## Suzanimal

My son picked up 32 cents when we went shopping yesterday. I told him about the kid at the Coinstar machine and he checked them out but he didn't have any luck. There was no change in the dish and his hand was too fat to fit under the machine. That kid probably already cleaned it out, anyway.

----------


## oyarde

> My son picked up 32 cents when we went shopping yesterday. I told him about the kid at the Coinstar machine and he checked them out but he didn't have any luck. There was no change in the dish and his hand was too fat to fit under the machine. That kid probably already cleaned it out, anyway.


I found change at work under the vending machines when I would sweep . I put it in a coffee cup on my desk . My guys would ask me about it . I told them it used to belong to them but since I had to clean up after them it was mine . If they could guess the exact amount they could win it , otherwise they had to add a quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Ellis Island silver Dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1896 O silver Morgan dollar in AU .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1876 silver  Seated Liberty dime in Very Fine and a 1924 D Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1906 D silver Barber Half in Fine and a 1924 D Cent in Very Fine.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1944 Uncirculated silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a pair of silver Barber quarters , a silver War nickel , a pair of silver Walking Liberty Halves , four silver Franklin Halves , a Steel Cent , an Indian head Cent , three silver Mercury Dimes , four silver Washington quarters , a 1923 silver Peace Dollar , an 1886 silver Morgan dollar , a 1916 S Wheat Cent in Fine , an Uncirculated 1944 silver Mercury dime , a 1939 silver Mercury dime in Extra Fine. A 1990 Silver Eagle and a Buffalo nickel . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1964 3 pc. silver set , Half , quarter and dime , a pair of 3 Cent Pc.'s , 1865 & 1866 .

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr Animal got irritated with me yesterday because he noticed I had been picking up money out of his night stand. Apparently, I picked up over a thousand dollars and he didn't seem to feel better about it when I told him I used some of it for his Christmas gifts. I thought he would be happy I was being so thoughtful. 

I told him he shouldn't leave money laying around like that around me. He agreed and put it back in the nightstand. O_o That man will never learn...

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1873 Indian Head Cent and an old gold dollar turned into a love token with a prayer on it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1995 S Proof 69 PCGS Civil War half dollar.

----------


## specsaregood

Ordered 10 of my usual generic Christmas gifts to hand out, next years silver lunar series coin.  2017, the year of the cock.  (fitting for trumps first year. lol)

----------


## Suzanimal

I bought Mr Animal a wallet about a month ago. I noticed he threw away his old wallet but I picked it out of the trash because I was going to use it to keep all those shopper cards in one spot. Well, I ended up coming across a little change purse that worked better and decided to go ahead and throw his old wallet away. It appeared empty but I triple check that kind of stuff before I toss it. I found his Sam's Club Card, his AAA card, and A HUNDRED DOLLAR BILL.  I'll give him his cards but I'm keeping the Ben.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 S , Obverse S  silver Walking Liberty Half and an 1818 silver Bust Half dollar in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

I sold some Uncirculated 2 dollar bills today . I think the Mrs wants another sewing machine for Christmas , she has not been very good this year but I will probably buy it anyway .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1950 80 percent silver Canadian quarter , two common Indian Cents , a silver War nickel , two common V nickels , 6 common Buffalo nickels , a 1941 silver Walking Liberty half , two common silver Standing Liberty quarters , two silver Mercury dimes , four silver Franklin halves and three Silver Eagles , 2006 , 2008 & a 2016.

----------


## oyarde

This morning  I picked up a Prussian medal ( they sided with the English ) from the French & Indian War ( that was started by an ambush led by an undisciplined 22 yr old rascal named George Washington and some Mingo warriors ( always keep an eye on a Mingo  ) . This evening  I picked up an  Extra Fine 1874 nickel , it is handsome like me .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1909 silver Barber dime , an 1883 S silver Morgan dollar , a 1918 S silver Walking Liberty Half , a silver Half Dime , a silver 3 Cent pc. and a silver Mercury dime. That was fun . More fun than Frenchman Joseph Coulon de Villiers de Jumonville had at the Battle of Jumonville Glen where he was assassinated by George Washington's barbarous men .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1942 silver Mercury dime , a silver Proof 1959 dime , an uncirculated 1955 Franklin Half , an 1882 nickel and a pair of silver uncirculated quarters  1940  and 1949 D .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1921 Mercury dime in Good and a 1902 silver Barber dime in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1935 coin , Diamond Jubilee of the Pony Express , an about Uncirculated silver 1928 D quarter , an 1878 , 7 Tail Feathers , Reverse of 1879 about uncirculated silver Morgan dollar , an 1872 Shield nickel in Good, an 1883 silver Morgan dollar made into a belt buckle , an 1897 holed Indian Head Cent made into a gold earring , a .081 ounce .999 silver round of the state seal of Iowa and an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent in Fine . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1840 silver Seated Liberty dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1841 silver dime , an 1856 silver Half Dime , an 1883/2 Shield nickel , a 1923 D silver Peace dollar , a 1917 French fifty Cent pc , an 1876 silver , counterstamped dime , 1972 D / D Ike dollar and an 1883 without Cents Liberty nickel in Fine.That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1883 S silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated . It looks good with me  .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2008 , slabbed MS 69 Silver Eagle .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Proof 1954 silver Franklin Half dollar , an 1892 silver Barber dime in Extra Fine and an 1834 silver Bust quarter in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a MS64 silver 1958 quarter , a 1923 silver Peace dollar ,a 1941 uncirculated silver Mercury dime , a 1918 D Buffalo nickel in Fine and a 1929  Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver uncirculated 1967 Canadian quarter , three silver uncirculated Canadian dimes , 1958 , 1960 & 1965 . A 1924 silver Peace dollar , an uncirculated 1926 Buffalo nickel , and an 1877 S silver Seated Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 5 common V nickels , a set of 40 % silver Kennedy halves , a silver Proof 69 , slabbed Texas state quarter , a 1907 Indian Cent in Extra Fine , a 1937 Wheat Cent in MS 67 , and a 1947 D Wheat Cent in MS 64 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1858 large letter Flying Eagle Cent with clashed die , looks to have been mixed with a half dollar.

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a 1906 silver Barber quarter in very fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1883/2 Shield nickel . Pretty cool.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine silver Barber dime with a double profile and date ( 1913) . Pretty Cool .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Three Cent Pc.'s , 1852 & 1853 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1964 D silver dime , an 1880 O silver Morgan dollar , an uncirculated 1943 silver nickel and an uncirculated 1968 silver Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1899 silver Barber quarter in Fine , an  about uncirculated 1911 silver Barber dime and a roll of uncirculated 1955 D Wheat Cents . Figured I could loan Danke a couple nice Wheat Cents if he needs them for the Ferryman.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1923 silver Peace Dollar , a silver Peso , two silver Morgan Dollars , 1884 S and 1889 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1886 Type 2 Indian Head Cent in Very Good , an 1896 Indian Head Cent in Extra  Fine , an Uncirculated 1938 D Wheat Cent and an uncirculated 1941 S silver quarter. If Danke was still here I would let him see my Indian Cents.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1924 D Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1882 Shield nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1861 Indian Cent in Very Good , a 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half in Extra Fine , a 1964 silver Canadian dollar and an 1845 Large Cent .

----------


## Lamp

I have some from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Germany and India

----------


## oyarde

> I have some from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Germany and India


German Five Mark pc.'s were made of silver through 1974 . It was my favorite coin when I lived there . I could do dinner and a few beers with a handful of those .

----------


## oyarde

Gold looks to be moving up past couple days , around 1177 , I was thinking back to  1200 .......

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated silver 1940  quarter  , an 1858 Flying Eagle Cent in Good , an uncirculated silver 1948 D , full bell lines Franklin Half dollar , an uncirculated silver 1945 P War Nickel  and an 1859  Indian Head Cent in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a couple V nickels , an 1890 in Fine and an 1897 . Something to do when it is 8 degrees

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1863 Indian Cent in Extra Fine an an 1819 Large Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1818 S silver Standing Liberty quarters .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1857 silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 S Buffalo nickel and an 1863 Indian Cent both in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1932 Wheat Cent , an About Uncircuated 1853 arrows and rays silver quarter , a silver 1964 dime and some kind of dollar sized token from 1911 Gates Auto Parts ( Denver , on the River ) .

----------


## oyarde

Gold back to 1200 this morning .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple nice silver Half Dimes , an 1858 O in Very Good and an 1871 in Good , an 1877 silver Seated Liberty Half dollar in Good , a slabbed NGC , MS65 silver 1948 S quarter an uncirculated 1945 silver quarter  . an 1875 Indian Head Cent in Good , a 1938 D Buffalo nickel in about uncirculated , a 1915 S Wheat Cent in Fine , three uncirculated silver Mercury dimes , 1941 D , 1942 , and 1944 .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1988 silver Olympics dollar and a pair of uncirculated silver Mercury dimes ( 1942 & 1944 ) .

----------


## Suzanimal

Diversity coins...







> (Newser) – The US Mint has unveiled a commemorative $100 gold coin that features an image of Liberty as a black woman, the AP reports. The 2017 American Liberty 225th Anniversary Gold Coin shows the woman's head in profile with a crown of stars. It features the year of the mint's founding, 1792, as well as 2017. The mint says the other side of the coin will depict an eagle in flight. The coin will be released on April 6. The mint says it's the first in a series of 24-karat gold that will also depict Liberty in designs representing Asian-Americans, Hispanic-Americans, and Indian-Americans. The mint says the goal of the coins is to reflect the "the cultural and ethnic diversity of the United States." Reuters notes it's the first time a US coin has featured Lady Liberty depicted as a black woman.


http://www.newser.com/story/236845/a...a-us-coin.html

----------


## oyarde

> Diversity coins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/236845/a...a-us-coin.html


If it is denominated @ 100 it must be going to be an ounce sized or about , so they will put a price premium on it about ( my guess ) 300 more than it will be worth . Modern gold is nothing but bullion. They were selling the 2016 half ounce in Walking Liberty design for around 200 over spot if I recall and the Mercury dime design at about double spot. I never buy stuff from the mint anymore . Rip off artists .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1921 Walking Liberty Half in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  a 20th Century Type Set Book ,a pair of uncirculated silver Mercury dimes , 1941 d & 1943 , a 1926 S Wheat Cent and a 1957 Proof Wheat Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 1926 S Wheat Cent , a 1964 Proof Cent ,a 1957 Proof nickel , an uncirculated  1941 silver quarter , an uncirculated 1964 silver Half and an uncirculated 1945 S silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

I see gold is at about 1214 and silver at 17.12 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1851 gold dollar , an 1878 silver Morgan dollar  , a 1902 O MS62 NGC silver Morgan dollar and an uncirculated 1945 S silver War nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1957 D silver quarter in AU , a pair of  1936 D Uncirculated Wheat Cents and an Unc. 1936 Cent . A 1900 O silver Morgan dollar . a 1947 silver Canadian dime , some silver Barber dimes , 1903 , 1908 , 1913 & 1915 . Some silver Walking Liberty and Franklin halves , 1937 , 1950 , 1950 D , 1951 D , 1954 D and a 1956 Proof . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple nice Buffalo nickels , a 1930 in About Uncirculated and a 1935 S Uncirculated .

----------


## specsaregood

Ordered up a couple british gold sovereigns and another handful of different silver offerings for the kids collection.
I think he is gonna really dig this one:

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1908 Indian Cent , three Liberty nickels , 1883 , 1893 and 1898 . A 1976 S Proof Half , a silver 1959 quarter , a silver 1920 D Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

> Ordered up a couple british gold sovereigns and another handful of different silver offerings for the kids collection.
> I think he is gonna really dig this one:


I think your right , he should like that one .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an about uncirculated 1921 silver dollar , I am going to stick it in a Type set.When I am done with it I will put it up for sale. I have fun putting them together .

----------


## specsaregood

I forgot I had ordered this one, came in the mail today.  It's got the top tier spot currently on the kids display shelf.  He loves him some t-rex.

----------


## oyarde

> I forgot I had ordered this one, came in the mail today.  It's got the top tier spot currently on the kids display shelf.  He loves him some t-rex.


I probably need one of those for myself

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an MS 66 silver 1953 S Half  , an  Unc 1880 silver Morgan dollar , an uncirculated  1939 silver Mercury dime , an uncirculated  1945 S silver War Nickel , a 1959 silver Proof quarter  , a 1957 Proof nickel and a 1964 Proof Cent .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a two coin , proof silver dollar set . Has the 2000 Leif Ericson  Us silver dollar and the Icelandic proof silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple silver Peace dollars , 1922 & 1923 S , a pair of 2017 Silver Eagles , a slabbed 2008 silver Eagle , a 1911 D & 1915 D Wheat Cents in Fine , 1965 & 1966 40 percent silver Halves in uncirculated , an 1870 Indian Head Cent in Good , 1960 & 1961 Proof Cents , a 1925 Standing Liberty silver quarter in Very Fine  A pair of 1924 D Buffalo nickels in Fine and Very Fine , a .999 1 ounce silver bar , a 1920 D silver Mercury dime in Extra Fine , an About Uncirculated 1942 silver Walking Liberty half . Another pair of Buffalo nickels  , a 1913 D Type 1 in good and a 1923 in Fine , an Uncirculated silver 1952 D Half with Full Bell Lines ( MS 64) , three other Wheat Cents   , 1918 & 1918 D in About Uncirculated and an Extra Fine 1929 S . That was fun .

----------


## specsaregood

> I probably need one of those for myself


The "treasure chest" I ordered arrived and we transferred the kids stash to it and he picked out a combination.   Its a nicely growing collection, 1oz/month of age, every coin is different.

----------


## oyarde

> The "treasure chest" I ordered arrived and we transferred the kids stash to it and he picked out a combination.   Its a nicely growing collection, 1oz/month of age, every coin is different.


Tell him I like that guard dog Dino he picked out to watch over his treasure .

----------


## newbitech

coin porn?

----------


## oyarde

> coin porn?


Sunshine Mint is the mint that makes the blanks for Silver Eagles .

----------


## newbitech

> Sunshine Mint is the mint that makes the blanks for Silver Eagles .


Indeed, it's one of the reasons I feel confident with my coin choice. They also warehoused metal backing the defunct Liberty Dollar, and got raided by the fed in 2007.

Some of ya'll might remember this.. They made Ron Paul Dollars 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...111602267.html

 I got these at JMBullion when spot dipped below $16 this last cycle.  I have to admit, I did a lot of hand-wringing on this purchase.  I made 2.  First was for gifts, this was for my personal stash.  The gummy look on my knife was from slicing the tape off plastic cylinders they came in.  

Waiting for some more Trumpflation

----------


## oyarde

I finished the last Type Set I started today and started another . Today I picked up four Uncirculated coins , a 1943 D Steel Wartime Wheat Cent , a 1954 D silver quarter , a 1952 D silver Franklin Half and a silver 1926 S Peace dollar . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1912 S Wheat Cent in Very Good , an 1873 S silver Half Dime in Very Fine , a 1924 D Buffalo nickel in Very Good , a 1906 silver Barber Half in Very Good , a 1900 silver Barber quarter in Good . Some silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1919 in Extra Fine , 1927 , 1928 D and three 1928 S's all in Fine , a 1900 silver Barber dime in Extra Fine , a 1976 S silver Half , a 1976 S silver quarter , some uncirculated siver dimes , 1954 S , 1955 and 1962 Proof , an 1886 Indian Head Cent , a pair of uncirculated silver Peace dollars , 1922 & 1924 , an uncirculated 1954 D silver quarter and a MS 64 1946 S silver quarter . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1890 silver Morgan dollars .Both about uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1859 California gold 2 1/2 dollar pc.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Buffalo nickels , 1913 D Type 2 and then a 1917 D in Good , a pair of Canadian Maple Leaves , 1991 & 2000 . An uncirculated 1924 silver dollar , a pair of silver dimes , 1960 Proof and an uncirculated 1956 . A pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1917 Type 1 in Very Good and a 1927 D in Good . Some Indian Head Cents , an 1880 in Very Good , 1894 in Good , an uncirculated 1902 and a 1900 & 1904 both in Very Fine . Some Wheat Cents , a pair of 1914 S's in Extra Fine and Fine , a 1928 D in Extra Fine and an uncirculated 1937 D . That was fun.

----------


## specsaregood

Well we got our latest delivery the other day and the wolf bar didn't turn out to be the kids favorite, for some reason he was especially enamored with this one:



so of course we had to watch the cars movies again

----------


## oyarde

> Well we got our latest delivery the other day and the wolf bar didn't turn out to be the kids favorite, for some reason he was especially enamored with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> so of course we had to watch the cars movies again


I have taken it out of Illinois many times . Always gotta be happy to leave Illinois

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1876 silver Seated Liberty quarter in Extra Fine and an 1854 Large Cent in Fine . Pretty cool.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1904 Indian Cent , an uncirculated 1964 silver Kennedy half dollar and a silver , Proof 1959 quarter .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up some Indian Head cents , 1890 & 1899 in Extra Fine and a 1900 in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated silver 1956 dime , an uncirculated 1902 Indian Head Cent , a pair of Wheat Cents  , a 1910 S in Very Good , and a 1914 S in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1849 Large Cent in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1845 Large Cent in Very Fine , a pair of 1914 S Wheat Cents , Fine and Extra Fine  , a pair of 1913 S Wheat Cents , Very Good and Fine , a pair of Proof Cents , 1961 & 1964 , a 1913 D Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Very Good . A slabbed 2000 P Sac dollar in MS 66 , a 1926 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine and a silver 1950 S / D quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today , I picked up an uncirculated 1945 silver Walking Liberty half dollar , an 1858 ( small letters ) Flying Eagle Cent in Fine , an 1887 silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Good, a silver 1962 Franklin Half dollar Proof , a 1913 D Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Very Good  and a 1913 S Wheat Cent in Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up some nickels today , an uncirculated 1952 , a 1914 Buffalo nickel in Good  , a 1913 D Type 2 in Good and an Extra Fine 1926 S Wheat Cent.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1920 D Buffalo nickels , a 1925 D Buffalo nickel , an uncirculated 1943 S Steel wartime Cent and an Uncirculated 1883 Liberty nickel , a 1905 O  , Micro O , silver Barber dime , an 1876 CC silver  Seated Liberty dime , a pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters in Fine , 1924 & 1930 , an 1875 and 1909 Indian Head Cents , a 1964 Proof Cent , an 1983 D  LA Olympics silver Dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1926 & 1926 S in Fine and a 1912 S Wheat Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1851 / 81 Large Cent , a 1924 D Wheat Cent in Extra Fine  , a 1913 S Wheat Cent in Fine , a 1925 S Buffalo nickel , a pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters in Fine , 1927 & 1928 S and a 1959 silver Franklin Proof Half . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an uncirculated 1945 D silver Mercury dime , a couple silver Swiss coins , couple of Buffalo nickels , a 1913 Type 1 in Extra Fine and a 1913 D Type 1 .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a silver 1947 Walking Liberty Half Dollar , a 1935 Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine , an 1862 Great Britain penny , a 1944 Philippines nickel , a pair of US large Cents in Very Fine , 1853 & 1854 ,  a pair of Roman coins . 337 - 350 AD Constans and a 336 - 337  Constatine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1886 Indian Cent , five Roman coins  306 - 350 AD , a 1920 D Buffalo nickel , a pair of 1924 D Buffalo nickels and three 1925 D Buffalo nickels .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a dozen Indian Cents , an 1875 & 1886 and the remainder commons from 1902 - 1907 , a pair of nicely toned uncirculated nickels , 1952 D & 1952 S , an 1891 English Large Cent , three silver 3 Pence pieces , 1900 , 1903 & 1912 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1889 O silver dollar . It looks good with me .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a couple silver quarters , a 1924 Standing Liberty in Very Fine and a 1950 S / D in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1910 Wheat Cent , four 1924 D Buffalo nickels , a 1925 D & 1926 D pair of Buffalo nickels , a silver 1928 Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine , an 1888 silver Morgan Dollar in Extra Fine , a 1923 S silver Peace dollar , four silver dimes , 1856 , 1920 D , 1949 D & 1958 D. That was fun , if Danke was still around he could buy me a shot to celebrate with .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple Large Cents , an 1831 in Good and an 1850 in Fine , an about uncirculated 1950 D /S silver quarter , an 1811 silver 2 Reales , six silver Seated Liberty dimes . An 1888 in Very Fine , 1857 O in Very Good , 1853 with Arrows in Fine , Two 1845's in Very Good , and an 1842 in Very Good . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1983 S Proof silver dollar , an 1874 Indian Head Cent in Good and an 1855 Large Cent in Fine .

----------


## specsaregood

I'm thinking I'll probably pass on these, although it is tempting to get one and frame it just to prod any liberals that might come over.


https://www.moderncoinmart.com/tags/...8&sort=pricelh

----------


## oyarde

> I'm thinking I'll probably pass on these, although it is tempting to get one and frame it just to prod any liberals that might come over.
> 
> 
> https://www.moderncoinmart.com/tags/...8&sort=pricelh


I probably will get some as gag gifts for my sister in laws.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1826 Large Cent , nearly Fine , a couple silver Barber quarters , 1892 in Good and a 1903 in Very Good, a 1925 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine , a 1911 D silver Barber Half in Good , a couple of junk silver Washington quarters , 1942 & 1943 . Five 1/3 gram 24KT gold miniature 20 dollar gold Liberty coins and 300 2x2 holders .

----------


## specsaregood

> I probably will get some as gag gifts for my sister in laws.


That is actually a great idea, for my SIL as well or her son, that would really piss her off.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 silver Half Dime in Very Good, an uncirculated 1949 nickel , an uncirculated 1940 Wheat Cent , an uncirculated 1976 D Ike Dollar , and a pair of silver Seated Liberty dimes in Fine , 1843 and 1845 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1924 silver Standing Liberty quarter , a silver 1962 Proof quarter , an Uncirculated 1952 S/S/S silver quarter , an uncirculated 1950 D/S silver quarter. An About Uncircuated 1892 O silver Morgan dollar , an 1848 Large Cent in Very Fine , a 1777 silver 1 Reale , a 1971 Proof set , a pair of 1918 D Buffalo nickels in Very Good and Fine  and an 1869 Shield nickel . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a .999 silver round ( Silver Town) , four About Uncirculated 1909 VDB Wheat Cents , a 1914 D Buffalo nickel in Fine , two junk silver Barber dimes , four nice silver Mercury dimes , best one was a 1917 D , an 1879 Indian Cent in Very Fine and some Large Cents , an 1838 in Fine and two 1851's in Very Fine . A 1964 silver Proof quarter , a 1957 Proof silver Half , an 1871 Two Cent Pc, and a silver 1924 Standing Liberty quarter in Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1894 silver Barber Half dollar in Good , an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent in Good , an 1856 Large Cent in Fine , an 1865 Two Cent Pc. in Fine , a 1915 D Buffalo nickel in Good  and a 1927 S silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a dozen 1 ounce sterling 20 dollar Olympic Canadian coins from the 80's , pretty cool , got four 40 percent silver Kennedy Halves , an extra fine 1935 silver Mercury dime , an 1800's shilling , about uncirculated  . A four pc set of silver Kennedy's from the mint , 50th anniversary set  . That was fun.

----------


## specsaregood

picked a 2001 lunar for nephews 16th bday present

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two Indian Cents in Good , 1867 and 1878 ,  three Large Cents , two in Very Good , 1835 & 1856 and an 1853 in Very Fine . A silver Proof64 1962 Franklin Half and a 1912 D Wheat Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1921 Mercury dime in Fine  , a silver 1838 O dime in Good , three Large Cents , 1825 , 1840 and then an 1852 in about uncirculated , an 1887 nickel in Fine and an uncirculated 1947 D nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1892 silver Barber Half dollar , an 1854 silver Half Dime in Very Good , an 1856 O silver dime in Very Good and a 1911 D Wheat Cent in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver dollars , an 1880 O , 1922 and 1922 S ,  three silver Barber quarters , four silver Barber dimes , an 1892 Columbian expo silver Half a 1952 D silver Franklin Half , a 1943 Steel Wheat Cent , a 2014 Silver Eagle , a 1987 silver Constitution dollar and a 1986 silver Ellis Island dollar . That was fun .

----------


## shakey1

I occasionally hit the local coin dealer to pick up some average circulated silver coin... asked if they had any RP silver & he told me they were illegal to sell. Is that still the case I wonder?

----------


## oyarde

> I occasionally hit the local coin dealer to pick up some average circulated silver coin... asked if they had any RP silver & he told me they were illegal to sell. Is that still the case I wonder?


Not really sure what he is talking about . He may be thinking of Liberty Dollars ( Norfed ) . In 2014 a District Judge ruling specifically  called for the return of all of this property to owners that was seized by the FBI in 2007 . The FBI , what would we do without this zero value added agency ?

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some nickels , a pair of 1923 S Buffalos in Good and a Proof 1963 , some Large Cents , 1819 , 1825 , 1826 , 1828 and 1839 . Some Halves , a silver 1907 S , Uncirculated silver 1956  and a 1976 S Proof . Two Wheat Cents , 1919S in Extra Fine a 1928 S with the Large S in Very Fine , an uncirculated silver 1941 Mercury dime , a 1905 O , Micro O silver Barber dime and an 1864 Copper / nickel Indian Cent in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple Ike dollars , an 1845 Large Cent , a 1929 S silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine and an 1858 Large Letters Flying Eagle Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1905 O , Micro O Barber silver dime in Good ( ANACS) , an ANACS MS 66 1970 D dime with a nice rainbow tone , a 1915 D Buffalo nickel , an 1828 Small , Wide  Date large Cent  in Very Fine and an 1827 large Cent in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver uncirculated  1941 Mercury dimes , an uncirculated 1907 Indian Cent , an 1852 Large Cent in Very Fine and a pair of 1924 D Buffalo nickels .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1964 Proof quarter , an about uncirculated 1920 silver Mercury dime , a 2003 S Proof 69 Half , NGC  , an 1881 Three Cent Pc. in Fine , an 1831 Large Cent in Good , an 1864 Copper Nickel Indian Cent in Extra Fine and a 1915 D Buffalo nickel . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up some Virgin Islands 20 dollar about 6/10 of an ounce Sterling coin ( 92.5 % silver ) , a silver 1899 Barber dime , a 1964 silver Peso and three silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1942 , 1944 & 1946 .

----------


## Carlybee

My son needs some Eisenhower dollar coins for his magic biz...any idea where to find close to face value?

----------


## oyarde

> My son needs some Eisenhower dollar coins for his magic biz...any idea where to find close to face value?


Check your local coin dealer . Local shop here buys the circulated ones @ 1.05 and sell them around 1.20 .They move fast.

----------


## Carlybee

> Check your local coin dealer . Local shop here buys the circulated ones @ 1.05 and sell them around 1.20 .They move fast.


Thanks!

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1858 Small Letters Flying Eagle Cent in Very Good , an uncirculated 1935 D silver Mercury Dime , an 1818 Large Cent in Good , a 1914/3 Buffalo nickel , three silver Morgan dollars all in Extra Fine , 1889 , 1896 O and 1897 O  and a bunch of different ( 38 ) silver Canadian quarters for a 1921 - 1968 quarter book .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four silver Canadian dimes , an uncirculated 1940 S silver quarter , an 1858 Small Letters Flying Eagle Cent in Very Good , an 1856 silver dime with the small date and an 1854 O silver dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1906 Indian Head Cent . Not quite as handsome as I  but it looks good with me anyway .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1885 silver Morgan dollar , anothe uncirculated 1906 Indian Cent , an uncirculated 1862 Indian Cent and an 1861 Indian Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a n 1835 silver Bust Dime in Very Good , an 1837 No Stars silver Half Dime in Good , a 1954 silver half with Full Bell Lines ,  a 1929 silver quarter in Extra Fine , an 1886 Indian Cent , an 1858 Flying Eagle Cent. That was fun .

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm thinking I'll probably pass on these, although it is tempting to get one and frame it just to prod any liberals that might come over.
> 
> 
> https://www.moderncoinmart.com/tags/...8&sort=pricelh


Ended up getting a 20x roll just for kicks.  Finally arrived, the kid should be excited to get his after school.

----------


## oyarde

While Specs was doing his part to Make America Great Again , I picked up an 1858 O silver Seated  Liberty Half in Very Good , an 1836 Large Cent in Fine , an 1864 Nova Scotian Half Cent , a 1787 Dutch East India Cent , three Large Cents in Good , 1825 , 1827 & 1828 and an 1846 Large Cent in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver Mercury dimes , best one was a 1920 . Five silver halves , two 1943's , a 1944 , 1952 D , 1957 D , an 1826 Large Cents and a 1959 silver Proof half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1841 O Seated Liberty silver dime in Fine , an 1824/2 Large Cent in Good , some Buffalo nickels , 1913 D Type 2 , a pair of 1914 D's , a 1915 S and a 1919D.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1950 D silver quarter , a 1901 silver Barber quarter in Good , two Large Cents , an 1836 in Very Fine , an 1835 in Fine , an 1858 Large Letter Flying Eagle Cent in Very Good , a silver 1835 Bust dime in Very Fine , an 1899 S silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine , a pair of 1878 S silver Morgan dollars , one Uncirculated and the other Very Good , and an 1853 O silver Half Dime . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two silver Morgan dollars , an 1878 S in about uncirculated , an 1878 with the Reverse of an 1879 in Very Fine and an uncirculated 1904 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 D Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Extra Fine and a 1916 silver Walking Liberty Half in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two Indian Cents , an 1864 L in Fine and an 1868 in Good , an 1810 Large Cent in Good , two silver Half Dimes in Good , 1839 and 1861 and an 1859 O silver Seated Liberty Half dollar in About Uncirculated and an 1889 silver Seated Liberty dime.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday & today , I picked up two silver Half Dimes , 1837 and 1842 , an 1852 silver Three Cent pc. , a holed wheat cent , a 1986 Ellis Island silver Proof dollar , an uncirculated 1890 silver Morgan dollar , an 1890 O silver Morgan dollar , probably not quite a VF . An 1857 silver Seated Liberty dime , an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent , a silver 1962 Proof quarter , a 1917 D Wheat Cent in Extra Fine , an Uncirculated 1962 D silver Half and a MS66 , NGC , uncirculated  silver half .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today , I picked up two silver 1962 Proof quarters , a silver 1920 Maine Half dollar in Extra Fine , an 1807 Draped Bust Half Cent in Very Fine , a pair of silver Seated Liberty  dimes , 1842 O in Very Good and an 1889 . An 1892 silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated , an 1810 Large Cent in Fine , a 1910 S Wheat Cent in Extra Fine  a 1916 S Wheat Cent in Extra Fine , a nickel 1865 3 Cent pc. , an 1872 Shield nickel and an 1861 silver Half Dime . That was fun .

----------


## Suzanimal

Just checking to see if oyarde was in Germany "picking up" a coin recently...




> World’s Largest Gold Canadian Maple Leaf Stolen from German Museum
> 
> An enormous gold coin weighing as much as an NFL linebacker and worth millions was stolen from the Bode Museum in Berlin at about 3:30 a.m. Monday morning. The massive 221-pound (100-kilogram) gold coin, which measures 21-inches in diameter and is 1-inch thick, is worth over $4,000,000, according to Christian Science Monitor.
> The purloined piece is technically a Canadian Maple Leaf, although it would contain the equivalent of 3,215 1 troy oz. gold Maples if melted down and recast. The enormous coin also shared many of the design features as its smaller versions, including the unmatched purity of 99.999%.
> 
> The Bode Museum claims one of the largest coin collections in the world, and the coin was a source of pride both for the Berlin museum and the Royal Canadian Mint, which issued the coin in 2007. At the time of issuance, it was the world’s first coin with a million dollar face value, according to the RCM’s website.
> 
> The Mint created the enormous sovereign to promote its new 2007 line of 99.999% pure 1 oz. Gold Maple Leaf bullion coins. After a few parties expressed interested in buying the coins, the Mint decided to make a limited run available for sale. So far, there have been five created for investors both in Canada and abroad.
> 
> ...


https://schiffgold.com/key-gold-news...-german-museum

----------


## oyarde

> Just checking to see if oyarde was in Germany "picking up" a coin recently...
> 
> 
> https://schiffgold.com/key-gold-news...-german-museum


While I have been there , I never picked anything up . It sits in the Spree River on the North side of an island that was once the site of a city on the South side that is known to exist since the 1200's . Museum was built in 1904 and originally named for Kaiser Frederick .The story of a ladder found on railroad tracks and no alarm system sounds like total fabrication to me . They have at the museum a nice collection of Byzantine art and a large coin and medal collection that probably excedes a half million items . Reopened in 06 after about a decade of repairs to the tune of about 200 million or so , I would expect a broken window to trigger an alarm .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1963 silver Canadian dollar , an 1845 Large Cent in Fine and an 1858 Flying Eagle Cent in  Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1936 S silver , uncirculated Bay Bridge commemorative Half Dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated  1868 3 Cent pc. , an 1890 silver 3 Pence pc. , a 1929 S silver quarter and a 1914 silver Russian 20 cent pc .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1877 S silver Seated Liberty quarter in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a circulated 1963 D silver half , four silver Walking Liberty halves , best two were about uncirculated in 1917 and 1945 , a 1921 D silver dime , an 1870 silver Canadian five cent pc , a three pc.  set of steel Wheat Cents , an about uncirculated 1913 D Type 1 Buffalo nickel , three other silver dimes and an uncirculated 1892 Indian Cent . That was fun .

----------


## specsaregood

Today I ordered up a 1/2 oz gold kangaroo coin and a 1oz silver steamboat mickey.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1929 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an 1870 3 cent nickel pc  and an About Uncirculated 1840 silver Seated Liberty dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 3 Silver Eagles , 1986 , 1987 & 1988 , an 1888 S silver Seated Liberty quarter , an Uncirculated 1967 silver Canadian dollar , a 1954 silver Venezuelan  Bolivar and an 1869 Indian Cent . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of uncirculated 1944 Wheat Cents , an uncirculated 1937 D Wheat Cent , a 1901 silver Barber quarter , a 1983 , Olympic silver Dollar , a pair of California gold tokens and an 1854 large Cent in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 silver Type 1 Standing Liberty quarter in About Uncirculated , a 1917 S silver Type 1 quarter in Very Fine , an 1823 Large Cent  and an 1894 Indian Cent in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1840  O silver  ,No Stars Seated Liberty dime in Good , a 1909 Wheat Cent in About Uncirculated , a silver  ANACS Proof 66 1955 Half dollar , and a 1914 D Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two 1993 Silver Eagles , a 1999 Silver Eagle , an 1881 silver Morgan dollar in Fine , three 1922 uncirculated silver Peace dollars , a 1942 Mexican silver 20 Cent pc. , a silver 1919 Chile 20 Cent pc. , an About Uncirculated 1937 Buffalo nickel and an 1853 with Arrows silver Half Dime . Not a bad haul .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 S silver Walking Liberty Half dollar , an 1803 Draped Bust Half Cent in Very Good , a 1939 Silver Mexican Half and an 1860 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1950 S/ D  silver quarter and an Unc. 1922 silver Peace dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1835 Bust dime in Very Good and an 1839 Large Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1927 silver Peace dollar , an 1830 silver Bust dime , a 1917 about uncirculated silver Mercury dime , four Indian Cents , an 1866 in Fine with some die rotation , an 1870 in About Good , 1871 in Good and an 1888 in Extra Fine . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1914 Buffalo nickels , one in Good the other in Very Fine . An uncirculated 1939 S nickel , a pair of silver Walking Liberty Halves , a 1935 in Very Fine and a 1936 in Extra Fine . A 1958 PCGS Proof 65 silver Half . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1926 S Mercury dime , an 1830 silver Bust Half Dime , an uncirculated silver 1957 Peso , an uncirculated 1950 D / S silver quarter , a 1959 Proof nickel and a 1962 Proof Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1819 silver Bust Half , an 1845 Large Cent in Fine and a 1985 silver Proof Canadian dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple early 50's uncirculated mexican wheat cents , two .999 silver bars , an 1829 silver Bust Half Dime in Extra Fine , a 1908 S Indian Cent in Fine , an uncirculated 1886 silver Morgan dollar , an 1821 Large Cent in Very Good , an 1892 silver Barber quarter in Good and a 1950 S / D silver quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver 1939 D Extra Fine Walking Liberty Halves .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1918 S Buffalo nickel in Very Good , an 1935 Large Cent in Very Good  , an 1892 silver Barber quarter in Good , four Uncirculated 1942 S silver Mercury dimes , a 1906 Mexican 2 Cent pc , a silver Chilean 1920 20 Cent pc. , an 1869 and 1874 Indian Cents both in Good  . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 14 silver Halves , a pair of 1912 D Barbers in Fine , a pair of 1960  Franklin Proofs , a pair of 1961 Franklin Proofs , five 1962 Franklin Proofs and three Franklin 1963 Proofs , a 2016 silver Australian 1 oz silver Kangaroo , an 1835 Large Cent , and a 1916 silver 3 Pence .

----------


## Suzanimal

I found $10.00 in the wash yesterday but, in my excitement, I told my son. He promptly claimed it. He described it perfectly, too. I had to give to him. I suspect it wasn't his because none of this clothes were in the load but I was proud of the way he jumped right on it. That's my boy!

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1857 O silver Half Dime in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 16 different  english silver six pence pc.'s and shillings , mostly from the 20 's and 30's . An uncirculated 1934 silver Peace dollar , a 1918 silver Walking Liberty Half in Extra Fine , an 1816 Large Cent in Fine , an 1856 3 Cent silver pc. in Very Fine , an uncirculated  1949 silver Franklin Half , an About Uncirculated 1926 D Wheat Cent and a 1977 S Proof Half . That was fun . Now that Danke is back and silver is cheap , probably a good time to work on your collections , before the end times

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I found $10.00 in the wash yesterday but, in my excitement, I told my son. He promptly claimed it. He described it perfectly, too. I had to give to him. I suspect it wasn't his because none of this clothes were in the load but I was proud of the way he jumped right on it. That's my boy!


I keep checking Lost and Founds for $100 bills.  None turned in so far.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I keep checking Lost and Founds for $100 bills.  None turned in so far.


I was cleaning out things my mom left and said she didn't want anymore and found a 100 bill in her old wallet. I knew I'd find one. She always told me to keep a 100 bill hidden in my wallet "just in case" and then she'd give me a look. o_O I'm still debating on whether or not to give to her. On the one hand, she's my mom and on the other hand, I'm not her favorite child.

----------


## oyarde

> I was cleaning out things my mom left and said she didn't want anymore and found a 100 bill in her old wallet. I knew I'd find one. She always told me to keep a 100 bill hidden in my wallet "just in case" and then she'd give me a look. o_O I'm still debating on whether or not to give to her. On the one hand, she's my mom and on the other hand, I'm not her favorite child.


She is a woman , so your brothers are probably the favorite .

----------


## Danke

> I'm not her favorite child.


No kidding?

----------


## Suzanimal

> She is a woman , so your brothers are probably the favorite .


Especially Dick. He's the biggest $#@! and got picked on a lot. It still pisses her off when I pick on him. He's nothing but a crybaby tattletale. 

That's him. We're both frowning because I didn't want to be in the picture with him. I wanted my own cheerleader picture. 



I'm keeping that money.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No kidding?


For real.  Her fiancee likes me, though. He bought me a cheesy mirror/picture thing with a sappy poem about what a special daughter I am.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Check your change jar for rare penny worth up to $85,000 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare coin, the 1943 copper wheat penny, also known as the Wheat Cent, is worth a pretty penny these days, selling for up to $85,000 at auction.
> 
> That’s according to the online coin value service CoinTrackers, which said the pennies are so valuable because so few were made and they were released by mistake.
> 
> The Wheat Cent is made mostly from copper, but steel versions were issued during World War II, CoinTrackers said on its website. Because the 1943 coin was mistakenly minted of copper instead of steel and released, its value skyrocketed
> ...


http://www.ajc.com/news/national/che...alflow_ajclife

----------


## Danke

> For real.  Her fiancee likes me, though. He bought me a cheesy mirror/picture thing with a sappy poem about what a special daughter I am.


Fiancee?  Isn't she too old for that?  Just wait until after the wedding and see if his tune changes.

----------


## oyarde

> Especially Dick. He's the biggest $#@! and got picked on a lot. It still pisses her off when I pick on him. He's nothing but a crybaby tattletale. 
> 
> That's him. We're both frowning because I didn't want to be in the picture with him. I wanted my own cheerleader picture. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping that money.


You should have gotten your own picture.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an once of .999 silver in a Seated Liberty Dollar design , four silver Half Dimes  1853 , 1854 & 1855 O , all with Arrows and an 1858 . A 1939 D silver Walking Liberty Half . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1835 Half Cent .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up 16 shell gaming discs from an Indian village site in Ohio dating to about 1200 AD  , a 4 inch , translucent thin flint knife blade from Bandera County Texas , Archaic period . I will give these to one of my Grand Daughters . For myself I picked up large , old archaic , round flint disc shaped knife /scraper blade from Cooper County Mo , and a beautiful old flint fish spear from Mo . The shell gaming discs are rather unique because they were normally clay or stone . I just wish I knew exactly how they used these pc.'s . It would be a new game of chance that perhaps I could lure Danke into

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a super Extra Fine 1903 S silver Morgan dollar . I screwed up and missed an Extra Fine 1928 Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver uncirculated 1924 Standing Liberty quarter , Full Head , three Extra Fine silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1944 , 1944 D & 1946 , an Extra Fine 1917 Wheat Cent , an uncirculated , Red 1960 small date copper Cent , three Buffalo nickels , 1913 S Type 1 , 1913 D Type 2 and a 1917 . Not bad

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1996 Silver Eagle  , three silver Barber Halves , two 1902's and a 1907 O . One of the 02's was a Very Good , best one of the three . Seven silver Walking Liberty Halves , a 1936 , 1937 four 1943's and a 1945 . A 1908 D silver Barber dime in Extra Fine , three other low grade silver Barber dimes , two 1917 Mercury dimes , low grade and a nice 1939 silver Mercury dime . Eleven silver Canadian dimes , all 1965 - 1968 . Best haul of the day though was an 1877 Carson City silver Seated Liberty dime in Extra Fine . That was fun.

----------


## shakey1

The wifey actually found a barber dime in her change the other day... very worn but exiting to find in circulation nonetheless.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 silver Peace dollar in Very Fine , a 1917 D Buffalo nickel in Very Good , a pair of Very Fine silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1937 & 1946 , three silver Proof quarters , two 1963 and a 1961 and a pair of Mexican Cents , 1890 & 1906 . Then I took the Mrs out for tacos , chicken wings & Dos Equis drafts .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1910 Matte Proof Wheat Cent . Pretty Cool . Buddy of mine brought by an 1872 Proof63 2 Cent pc he just bought for me to look at .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1878 Carson City mint silver Morgan dollar , probably just not quite an Extra Fine .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

> 


LOL , " obvious Indian trick " .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1931 S silver Mercury dime in Extra Fine and an 1851 silver Three Cent pc. in Good/ Very Good .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1857 silver Seated Liberty Half Dime , two silver Proof quarters , 1960 & 1962 , an Uncirculated 1963 copper Mexican 20 Cent pc. , a nice 1951 silver Mexican 25 cent pc , an 1884 Indian Cent in Extra Fine , an 1842 Large Cent in Very Good and an 1845 Large Cent in Fine . An 1898 Trans Mississippi Omaha Expo HK 283 dollar . I always wanted one of those 1898 Exposition coins , pretty cool , Indian lancing a buffalo . Ever notice  nobody ever made a coin  with a pasty white  Danke looking guy on it with a Buffalo ?

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of 1894 O silver Morgan dollars and an Extra Fine 1935 D Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up ten new chickens , a pair of silver Barbe dimes , 1905 S in Very Good and a 1908 in Extra Fine , an 1876 Carson City silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Fine , a 1954 silver Half , five other silver Barber and Mercury dimes , a pair of Canadian silver dimes , a pair of 3 Cent nickel pc.'s , 1865 & 1869 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1896 O Barber quarter in Good , an uncirculated 1950 D/D silver quarter , a 1916 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine , an 1834 silver Bust Half Dime , an uncirculated 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half , 1875 & 1881 Shield nickels , a silver 1924 Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine , a pair of Extra Fine Buffalo nickels 1934 D & 1935 D , an uncirculated 1942 D nickel and four Seated Liberty silver Half Dimes , 1849 , 1850 , 1850 O and 1860 .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of V nickels , an 1898 in Good , a 1910 in Very Fine , an 1875 silver 20 cent piece in Good , a pair of 1916 silver Mercury dimes , three silver Franklin halves , 1952 D , 1953 D & 1963 D , a silver 1914 Barber quarter in Good . That was fun .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1878 S uncirculated silver Morgan dollar , a 1925 S Buffalo nickel in Fine , a 1914 D Buffalo nickel in Fine, a pair of 1976 S Proof silver quarters , an 1882 Shield nickel in Very Good  and an 1876 Indian Cent in Very Good .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1869 Indian Cent and an 1883 Extra Fine Shield Nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1969 Bahamian 15 Cent pc . , an uncirculated 2003 Syrian 5 Pound coin ,an uncirculated 1960 Small date Cent , an 1878 S silver Morgan dollar in about uncirculated , an 1886 Type 2 Indian Cent , a pair of Buffalo nickels , 1916 S & 1917 D and an about uncirculated silver 1930 Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 silver Peace dollar in Extra Fine , an uncirculated 1878 7/8 Tailfeathers silver Morgan dollar , a pair of circulated Franklin silver Halves and 19 silver Mercury dimes from 1917 - 1929 in Good to Fine . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1878 Carson City silver Morgan dollar in Fine , an 1883 O silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated , an 1863 Indian Cent in About Uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple silver Half Dimes , 1825 Bust and 1848 Seated Liberty , some silver dimes 1853 with Arrows , 1869 S , 1876 & 1890 all in Fine , two in About Uncirculated 1944 & 1945 D . A 1918 Buffalo nickel .That was fun

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1872 Indian Cent and an Uncirculated 1908 Indian Cent .

----------


## Lamp

got any egyptian pounds?

----------


## oyarde

> got any egyptian pounds?


I do not , but there is a coin shop in Cibolo , Texas  called MacVanderstein's that usually has some for sale  on ebay .

----------


## Lamp

What about Saudi Riyals

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 California gold Half Dollar . He is not nearly as handsome as I but it will do .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three uncirculated 1948 S Wheat Cents , an 1828 Large Cent in Very Good , an 1806 Half Cent in Good  ( small 6 , stemless ) and an uncirculated 1950 S/ S silver quarter .

----------


## Natural Citizen

I have some silver quarters. And some silver dimes. And some silver dollars.

----------


## oyarde

> What about Saudi Riyals


I do not remember seeing any .

----------


## oyarde

> I have some silver quarters. And some silver dimes. And some silver dollars.


If you have any 1932 quarters , check on the back at the bottom , below the wreath for a S or D mintmark. Those are the only really valuable silver Washington quarters . If you have any of those pull them out of the rest of the junk silver quarters . Other than that they pretty well need to be pre 1952 and uncirculated to have much  more than silver value . Also , any Mercury dimes should be checked for any 1921's . Those too need to come out of the junk silver .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1810 large Cent in Good , an uncirculated 1939 S nickel and a 1954 Israeli Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Bust dimes in Good , 1827 & 1831 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated , silver 1939 D Walking Liberty Half , a 1925 S Buffalo nickel in Very Good  , an Uncirculated 1950 S / D silver quarter , an 1820 / 19 Large Cent in Very Good , an 1864 Two Cent Pc. in Very Fine , a pair of silver Proof quarters , 1962 & 1964 , a 1963 silver Proof Franklin Half  and a 1919 silver Chilean 20 Cent Pc. That was fun .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four Buffalo nickels Good to Fine , a pair of 1919's , a 1920 & a 1926 , a silver 1930 Standing Liberty quarter in Fine  a collection of Indian Cents from 1887 - 1909 all in Good , with an extra 1887 & 1885 which were both Fine , the 1908 S was Fine as well . That was fun . If Danke had been along maybe he would have bought me something nice .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated silver 1856 O Seated Liberty half , an Extra Fine 1924 D Wheat Cent , an Uncirculated 1862 Indian Cent and  Good 1924 S Buffalo nickel . Nice haul.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1851 Large Cent in Fine .

----------


## Suzanimal

My eldest son accompanied (drove) his uncle on a beer run Friday night and found a $20 bill on the ground outside of the Publix in the rich neighborhood.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Morgan dollars , a 1903 Extra Fine and an 1899 S , some uncirculated nickels  , 1945 S , 1948 D , 1951 , 1951 S , 1952 D .

----------


## Danke



----------


## specsaregood

The other day the GMIL pulled out her coin collection and proudly showed off that she had a "Nazi coin".  We looked it up and it wasn't worth anything but she wasnt' giving up any of her coins -- _"you can have them when I die"_ -- for her great-grandson  who has a real collection going on.   I set a reminder for myself in my calendar to bring up her "Nazi coin" and raz her about it at thanksgiving dinner this year.   That should be a good 5 minute bit of conversation for the table.

----------


## oyarde

> The other day the GMIL pulled out her coin collection and proudly showed off that she had a "Nazi coin".  We looked it up and it wasn't worth anything but she wasnt' giving up any of her coins -- _"you can have them when I die"_ -- for her great-grandson  who has a real collection going on.   I set a reminder for myself in my calendar to bring up her "Nazi coin" and raz her about it at thanksgiving dinner this year.   That should be a good 5 minute bit of conversation for the table.


I do not keep Nazi coins , but I do have a Nazi belt buckle . I kept it because it was given by a family member  . It sits on my fishing pole rack with two cast iron confederate soldiers , a lead ww 2 american soldier throwing a grenade and a small cannon and stack of cannon balls both cast iron .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an incirculated 1929 S Wheat Cent .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1920 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Proofs , a couple 1963 Franklin Halves and a 1962 quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1903 O silver Barber quarter in Very Good , a 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half , some donuts and three silver War Nickels . If Danke had come along I could have borrowed some FRN's from him .

----------


## Danke



----------


## Suzanimal

> Today , I picked up a 1903 O sulver Barber quarter in Very Good , a 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half , some donuts and three silver War Nickels . If Danke had come along I could have borrowed some FRN's from him .


Nice. What kind of donuts?

Personally, I'm a donut purist and prefer glazed but I'll buy anything except jelly filled and powdered. I'll even eat those if they're free. Only crazy people turn down free donuts.

----------


## oyarde

> Nice. What kind of donuts?
> 
> Personally, I'm a donut purist and prefer glazed but I'll buy anything except jelly filled and powdered. I'll even eat those if they're free. Only crazy people turn down free donuts.


13 glazed and a rice krispy treat . Half of the donuts are gone .

----------


## Lamp

> Nice. What kind of donuts?
> 
> Personally, I'm a donut purist and prefer glazed but I'll buy anything except jelly filled and powdered. I'll even eat those if they're free. Only crazy people turn down free donuts.


I like the jelly filled ones

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1838 Large Cent in Extra Fine and a 1919 D Buffalo nickel in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1916 S Walking Liberty Half , a Large Date , silver 1856 Seated Liberty dime in Fine and an uncirculated 1849 Large Cent ,

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1908 S Indian Cent in Very Good , an 1817 Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1963 silver Proof dime , an 1854 California Gold Quarter dollar , an uncirculated 1939 D Wheat Cent , a 1916 S Buffalo nickel in Good , a 1913 D Type 2 Buffalo nickel in Very Good , a 1915 Belgium dime , an 1864 Italian 2 Cent pc . , from the Netherlands a 1906 Cent and an 1877 2 1/2 Cent, a British India 1925 Quarter Anna and a counterstruck 1841 British Half Cent .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1854 California Gold quarter dollar and an 1857 California Gold Half dollar . About 10 silver Halves , one Unc 1964 silver Kennedy , a silver Barber and the rest silver Walking Liberty halves , best ones were a 1917 , a 1919 S in Fine and an Extra Fine 1940, rest were nice in the 1930's. An 1886 Ty 2 Indian cent , an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent .That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver 1928 S silver Walking Liberty halves in Fine , an Extra Fine 1920 S Wheat Cent , a silver 1931 Bust Half in Very Fine and a 1914 D Buffalo nickel in Very Good . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some Indian Cents . He is not as handsome as I but he will do . 1865 , 1879 , 1880 , 1881 , 1883 & 1884 . If my sidekick Danke had been along I could have explained to him how they must have made those for me .

----------


## Danke

One, apparently.

----------


## Danke

> If my sidekick Danke had been along I could have explained to him how they must have made those for me .


O.K. Tonto.  Now back to the reservation before sunset.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Found some rolls of coins in one of my drawers I forgot about.  Two rolls Kennedy halves (Bicentennial for one), couple quarters, and some Eisenhower dollars.  Probably not worth much so going to spend them.  Keeping the roll of buffalo nickles (the ones from the 1930's not the new ones).  Keeping those. Haven't checked them for dates yet.

----------


## oyarde

> Found some rolls of coins in one of my drawers I forgot about.  Two rolls Kennedy halves (Bicentennial for one), couple quarters, and some Eisenhower dollars.  Probably not worth much so going to spend them.  Keeping the roll of buffalo nickles (the ones from the 1930's not the new ones).  Keeping those. Haven't checked them for dates yet.


On your Buffalo nickels , after 1919 look for 1921 S , 1926 S & 1931 S , those are the later key dates ( low mintages ) . The mint mark is on the back at the bottom near the rim under the Buffalo . The 1913 - 1919 , pretty much any of the D & S mints have value. Check the Ike dollars for S mint marks , those should be 40 percent silver and check your kennedy halves for anything 1970 or older , 1965 - 1970 and some '76 S are 40 percent silver .

----------


## oyarde

> O.K. Tonto.  Now back to the reservation before sunset.


I was glad to get back out in the country , I saw alot of cops in the town today writing tickets .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> On your Buffalo nickels , after 1919 look for 1921 S , 1926 S & 1931 S , those are the later key dates ( low mintages ) . The mint mark is on the back at the bottom near the rim under the Buffalo . The 1913 - 1919 , pretty much any of the D & S mints have value. Check the Ike dollars for S mint marks , those should be 40 percent silver and check your kennedy halves for anything 1970 or older , 1965 - 1970 and some '76 S are 40 percent silver .


Thanks.  There are a few 40% silver halves.

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks.  There are a few 40% silver halves.


That is like hitting the jackpot , three pre 1965 halves are about an ounce , so about 7 of the 1965 - 1969 halves should be about an ounce . You almost never see a 1970 because  I think you had to buy them from the mint . I also think Panamanian halves from the same time are the same, without checking.

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1862 Indian Cent and a book on California Gold coins by Kenneth Lee .

----------


## oyarde

> got any egyptian pounds?


I did pick up a 1937 silver Egyptian 2 Piastres coin , by the luster on it I would guess about uncirculated . I pd 4.55 for it . If you want it you can PM me a mailing address , I will send it to you and you can have it for what I pd for it . Probably about the size of an 1875 S silver US Twenty Cent pc. if I had to guess.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple Canadian Large Cents and a silver 1856 Large Date Seated Liberty dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1887 silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine and an 1888 O , an uncirculated 1916 Buffalo nickel  and a silver 1926 Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

this may be slightly off topic but has anyone noticed how the new pennies they put out now oxidize immediately? ive seen coins dated 2015 that look older than coins from the 1920's. some aren't even recognizeable.

----------


## oyarde

> this may be slightly off topic but has anyone noticed how the new pennies they put out now oxidize immediately? ive seen coins dated 2015 that look older than coins from the 1920's. some aren't even recognizeable.


Everything after early 1982 is not copper but junk .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine silver 1900 Morgan dollar , a Very Fine 1845 Large Cent , a silver Proof 2007 S Montana quarter , an About Uncirculated 1917 silver Walking Liberty half , a silver Barber Half , quarter and dime , about 10 Indian Cents , mostly 1864 , 1865 , 1875 and 1880 - 1884 . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1831 About Uncirculated  silver Bust Half Dime .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up another 1856 silver Seated Liberty dime and an about uncirculated 1937 silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1922 silver Peace dollar , a pair of silver 1901 Barber quarters , a silver 1896 O Barber dime , and a pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1929 and 1923 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Seated Liberty dimes , an 1856 Large Date in Very Fine and an 1839 O , an 1838  silver Seated Liberty Half Dime , an 1864 Copper Nickel Indian Cent ,an 1873 Indian Cent , an 1876 Shield Nickel and an 1837 Large Cent in Very Good.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1882 Shield Nickel , an 1867 Indian Cent in Good , an 1851 Large Cent in Fine , an 1845 Large Cent in Fine , a pair of silver Morgan Dollars and a pair of silver Maple Leaves .

----------


## Danke



----------


## specsaregood

Got a 1 oz Georgia state silver bar for the kids, monthly savings treasure chest.



Then I bought a little bit of bitcoin a couple years ago to test payment processor integration, it never paid off as here I am 2 years later and not a single customer is interested in the ability to accept bitcoin....  Anyways, at least bitcoin went up to obscene levels, decided to spend most of it on some Canadian maple leafs.    I set a 1/10 gold maple aside for the kids first tooth fairy exchange, which is due to come out any day now...

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two Large Cents in Very Good , 1824 & 1834 and an 1839 with a head of 1840 in Fine and a 1913 S Wheat Cent in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1934 Buffalo nickels , a 1918 D silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine and a silver 1920 & 1923 Standing Liberty quarters in Good .

----------


## Suzanimal

I picked up .12 cents out of the dryer. One dime and two pennies - extra shiny.

----------


## oyarde

> I picked up .12 cents out of the dryer. One dime and two pennies - extra shiny.


If the Cents were made 1981 or before they are real copper . About a dozen are an ounce . In a pinch they can be melted and bullets , buckshot or arrowheads made of them . The Thracians around the Black Sea once used arrowheads for money . Those were Bronze . That Bronze is pretty much just copper with a little more than 10 percent tin added . In a pinch , you may be able to hammer a meteorite into a weapon point .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three Wheat Cents , a 1911 D Uncirculated , 1922 D About Uncirculated  and an Extra Fine 1914 . A 1916 S silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1856 Large Cent , two 1858 Flying Eagle Cents , one Small Letters the other Large Letters , an 1868 Indian Head Cent and an 1855 O  silver Seated Liberty Half dollar in Fine .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1881 Canadian Large Cent , a pair of silver Washington quarters , 1934 & 1935 , 3 silver War nickels , an uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half and a 1946 silver Walking Liberty Half in About Uncirculated and an 1872 Indian Cent .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1835 silver Bust quarter in Very Good and a 1920 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up a 1913 D Type 2 Buffalo nickel in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 silver Three Cent pc. and a 1921 Pilgrim silver commemorative Half in About uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up  five different Five Cent silver Canadian pc.'s between 1880 H and 1914 , a couple of 1916 S Wheat Cents  one in Very Fine and another in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Very Good 1919 D Buffalo nickels , an 1866 Shield nickel ( Rays ) , a 1935 S silver Peace dollar , and an 1873 closed 3 Indian Cent in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1901 silver Barber dime in Very Good and an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1905 Liberty nickel in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a couple silver War nickels , a couple Indian Cents , 1860 & 1861 , a 1912 D silver Barber Half in Good , an 1833 silver Bust dime in Good  and a 1932 About Uncirculated silver quarter .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Going through some stuff today I came across a couple gold coins I forgot I had- smaller ones (not ounces) from the 1800's.  Still haven't found my $3 gold piece.  It was my Great Grandmother's pay from about 100 years ago.  She was the first person I knew in her 90's (lived to 98). More sentimental value than fiscal value.  About the size of a dime.

----------


## oyarde

> Going through some stuff today I came across a couple gold coins I forgot I had- smaller ones (not ounces) from the 1800's.  Still haven't found my $3 gold piece.  It was my Great Grandmother's pay from about 100 years ago.  She was the first person I knew in her 90's (lived to 98). More sentimental value than fiscal value.  About the size of a dime.


Three dollar gold pc.'s are low mintage and the price has really moved up on those things in recent years . They are desirable because people putting together a gold type set need one .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1874 and 1853 silver Seated Dimes with Arrows in Very Good , a silver 1922 AU58 VAM 22AG Peace Dollar , a silver 1913 Barber quarter in Good ,a 1905 Very Fine Liberty nickel , some Buffalo nickels  , 1918 S , 1919 D , 1920 D , 1920 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1935 S silver Peace dollar , two quarter ounce silver rounds  , a pair of silver Seated Liberty Halves , 1858 & 1853 and an 1855 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Morgan Dollars , an 1881 O in Extra Fine , an 1885 in XF/AU , an 1882 O/S in Very Fine , an 1883 O in Fine , an 1884 & 1886 both in AU , and an XF 1888 .

----------


## Natural Citizen

Where do you get all of your coin from, oyrde?

----------


## oyarde

> Where do you get all of your coin from, oyrde?


I buy a good deal of it from a coin shop in south central , In .

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I buy a good deal of it from a coin shop in south central , In .


Oh, okay. I thought you bpught from different random places. I scored François Borgel stamped .925 Silver Watch Back Plate the other day. That's about it, though.

Good stuff, man. Keep it up. I kinda read this thread like the morning newspaper.

----------


## oyarde

> Oh, okay. I thought you bpught from different random places. I scored François Borgel stamped .925 Silver Watch Back Plate the other day. That's about it, though.
> 
> Good stuff, man. Keep it up. I kinda read this thread like the morning newspaper.


Yeah , I am in there twice a week at least but then the rest does come from just different random places and people .

----------


## oyarde

> Oh, okay. I thought you bpught from different random places. I scored François Borgel stamped .925 Silver Watch Back Plate the other day. That's about it, though.
> 
> Good stuff, man. Keep it up. I kinda read this thread like the morning newspaper.


You may also like to check out the Happy Administrative Professionals Day thread .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Good 1920 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an About Uncirculated 1926 silver Standing Liberty quarter and a 1942 D  About Uncirculated Walking Liberty  silver half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1927 S silver Peace Dollar , an About Uncirculated 1825 silver Bust Half dollar , a 1913 S Type 2 nickel in Good . It is the most difficult nickel to find other than the 1885 Liberty nickel , and I picked up an 1861 Seated Liberty silver Half , I will call it a high Extra Fine , just not quite about uncirculated . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 with arrows silver Half Dime , an 1895 O silver Barber quarter , an 1883 Liberty nickel , and a pair of Buffalo nickels ,  1915 and 1920 D  in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1941 S About Uncirculated silver quarter , an About Uncirculated silver 1967 Canadian dime , a 1900 Indian Head Cent and 1.1 grams of gold  , a new Buffalo nickel book , 100 2x2 holders  and a quarter tube .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 1942 D About Uncirculated silver Walking Liberty Half and a 1919 Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1897 silver Barber Half , some silver Barber dimes , 1899 , 1909 D , 1911 , 1912 , 1916 , a couple of Buffalo nickels , 1918 & 1920  and 9 different  V Nickels between 1895 and 1912 . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1915 silver Barber quarter , a 1926 S Buffalo nickel and a 1935 silver Peace dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1874 Seated Liberty dime with Arrows , a 1915 D Buffalo nickel and two Shield nickels , 1866 with Rays and an 1867 in Very Fine ( no rays) .

----------


## oyarde

> Oh, okay. I thought you bpught from different random places. I scored François Borgel stamped .925 Silver Watch Back Plate the other day. That's about it, though.
> 
> Good stuff, man. Keep it up. I kinda read this thread like the morning newspaper.


I also sell some silver coins ,some other coins and  Archaic period Indian artifacts at The Exit 76 Antique Mall off of I 65 about 37 miles South of Indianapolis in Cases P 18 & P 20 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1810 Large Cent . I think I will put it in my Type Set . Earlier this year I helped a guy put together an 1816 - 1856 set of Large Cents . It looks pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1873 silver Seated Liberty Half , a 1925 Buffalo nickel , a Very Fine silver 1924 Standing Liberty quarter , a Very Good 1923 silver Standing Liberty quarter a Very Good 1917 Reverse S silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1943 Steel Cent , four silver Dollars 1888  XF, 1899 O VG , 1922 AU & 1923 AU and a 1923 S silver Standing Liberty quarter G . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1926 silver Standing Liberty  quarter Full Head MS 64 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1916 silver Barber dime , a 1912 D Very Fine V Nickel and an uncirculated 1924 S silver Peace dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an About Uncirculated silver 1927 Sanding Liberty quarter and a silver 1917 Type 2 Standing Liberty quarter in Good and an Uncirculated 1856 Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1940 silver Walking Liberty Half , a nice 1870 Two Cent Pc. , an 1837 silver Bust quarter in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1901 silver Barber quarter and an 1823/2 silver Bust dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1893 S silver Barber dime , a pair of silver Barber quarters  1912 & 1914 D , a pair of silver Seated  Liberty quarters , 1853 with Rays and an 1891 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated  1907 Indian Cent , two Extra Fine 1883 V or Liberty nickels with no Cents  ( first version ) , it was changed mid year and on the reverse under the roman numeral 5 the word cents were added because people gold plated them and passed them as 5 dollar gold pc.'s as they were similar in size .This is also where the term " Just Joshin' you " came from as a known nickel gold plater was named Josh Tatum .I also picked up a 1946 S silver Walking Liberty Half in Extra Fine , a 1941 silver Canadian dime and a silver Chilean Peso. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another silver Chilean Peso and a silver Chilean Two Peso , both in the 20's , a pre 1925 silver Standing Liberty quarter from the Denver mint , an 1883 With Cents V nickel , an 1875 Carson City silver Seated Liberty dime , a 1961 Proof Cent and an Uncirculated 1945 S Wheat Cent.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1912 2 1/2 dollar Gold Indian . Not really as handsome as I  , but he will do .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1861 silver Half Dime , an Uncirculated 1947 silver Walking Liberty Half , an 1836 silver Bust Half Dime and a MS65 1954 silver quarter . Saw a pretty nice 1926 ten dollar gold pc , if only Danke had been along so I could borrow his debit card.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of nickels , 1872 Shield and 1899 V , an 1899 Indian Cent , an 1813 Russian 2 Cent ( Kopeck ) pc. , a silver 1928 Mexico 20 Cent pc. , an 1899 silver Barber Half , a pair of silver Barber quarters , 1898 & 1905 , a pair of silver dimes , 1883 & 1898 , a 1923 S silver Peace dollar and four silver Washington quarters , an Uncirculated 1941 S and some 1947 and 1947 D that were circulated . The 1947 quarters are a gift for one of my Brother in Laws and the Shield nickel and Barber quarters for one of my Sons . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1854 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty Half , three uncirculated 1947 Wheat Cents , a P , D & S . Some silver Mercury dimes , 1917 , 1918 , 1918 D , 1918 S ,1919 S , 1920 , 1920S , 1930 S , 1941 , 1941 D , and a pair of 1942's .

----------


## oyarde

Today , i picked up an About Uncirculated 1837 ( reeded edge ) silver Bust Half , a 1916 extra Fine Wheat Cent an uncirculated , an uncirculated 1945 S silver War Nickel , a 1916 S Buffalo nickel in Good, an 1842 Fine small letters Large Cent , an 1839 , Head of '38 Fine large Cent , an 1821 silver Bust dime in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated , Red , 1906 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1925 quarter , an About Uncirculated ( red/brown ) 1909 Indian Cent and an About Uncirculated 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1905 S silver Barber Half dollar , a 1922 D silver Peace Dollar ,  an 1866 Three Cent nickel pc. , a nice 1909 V nickel  , an 1811/0 Very Good Large Cent  and an 1859 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an 1875 Indian Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an  1882 0 /S Extra Fine silver morgan dollar , a silver medal of the original 1916 Standing Liberty quarter design before it was changed at the mint and an 1825 silver Bust dime in Very Fine . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated MS 63 NGC slabbed 1923 silver Peace dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1884 O silver Morgan dollar , an 1899 S silver Morgan dollar , a 1923 silver Standing Liberty  quarter in Fine , a 1913 D  Wheat Cent and an Extra Fine 1899 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up  couple silver Franklin halves , a couple silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1918 S  & 1937 , an 1858 Flying Eagle Cent and an 1865 Two Cent pc.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1824/2 silver Bust dime , a 1924 S Buffalo nickel , two 1808 Large Cents , a pair of 1828 small wide date Large Cents and some Shield nickels ,  two 1866 , two 1867 , five 1868 , four 1869 , and for one of my Sons  an 1873 Shield nickel , an 1876 , two 1882's and an 1883 . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1883 S silver Morgan Dollar , a 1913 D Wheat Cent , a 1 gram bar of 24Kt gold , 4 Uncirculated 1945 S silver War nickels , two About Uncirculated 1945 S silver War nickels . Some Extra Fine silver Morgan dollars , 1880 & 1882 O , and an 1899 S . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a nice 1919 silver Standing Liberty quarter , probably just not quite Very Fine and an  uncirculated  1942 MS 62 ICG silver Walking Liberty Half . Pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple California Gold Half dollars , 1854 & 1856 and an Extra Fine 1874  Indian Cent . Not bad . Three little Indians , not as handsome as I but will do .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter and a 1920 Uncirculated Maine Commemorative silver Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver dimes , 1947 & 1947 D , some nickels , 1905 , 1911 , 1913 TY1 , 1914 , 1917, 1919 S ,1920 ,  1923 S , 1925 & 1927 . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Aboiut Uncirculated 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel , a 1954 NGC MS65 uncirculated silver quarter , an uncirculated PCGS MS 64 silver 1963 D silver Franklin Half , and a 1929 S silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Good Shield nickels , 1870 & 1875 , a 1923 Buffalo nickel  , an 1856 silver Seated Liberty dime , a 1907 silver quarter , a 1924 S silver quarter , an 1883 Indian Head Cent and a dateless pre 1925 silver Standing Liberty quarter . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1851 large cent , an 1853 silver half dime , a 1917 S Very Fine Type 1 silver standing liberty quarter , a 1929 silver Bust half in Extra Fine , a 1927 silver Vermont commemorative Half in About Uncirculated and a silver 1920 Maine commemorative Half in about uncirculated.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1908 S Indian Cent in Fine , an  NGC 1858 Large Letter Flying Eagle Cent in Very Good , an 1883 silver Seated Liberty dime in fine , a pair of Buffalo nickels , 1918 D and 1920 D .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1965 silver Canadian dollar ,  some uncirculated silver South African coins , 2 1/2 Cent , Five Cent , 10 Cent & 20 Cent , an uncirculated 1942 D silver Mercury dime and an 1868 Shield nickel.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1891 silver Dollar and a 1942 S silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated silver 1892 Barber dime .

----------


## specsaregood

Ordered up a couple new silver rounds:

----------


## oyarde

> Ordered up a couple new silver rounds:


I like that one where I have that slacker Danke in back of the canoe doing some work .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a US Cent Type set in a capital plastics holder , I will probably swap out the Indian Cent and Large Cent with some nicer ones , but pretty cool . Picked up a 1942 silver War nickel  , Three silver halves , 1935 S in Very Fine and a circulated 1954 D , Proof 1959 , a 1926 S silver Peace Dollar , a Dansco Peace dollar book , some silver Proof dimes  2002- 2004 , an Uncirculated 1934 Wheat Cent , .999 silvertowne bar ( Peace dollar , Dansco book , the Wheat Cent & silver Bar gifts for one of the Grand daughters ) , twenty different Good silver Barber quarters for one of my sons , no key dates but all nice with full rims. A pair of junk silver quarters 1925 & 1940 both in Good .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1881 S ailver Morgan dollar , a pair of silver Barber dimes , 1914 D & 1916 , a pair of Wheat Cents ,  a 1924 S in Extra Fine and a 1929 D in Extra Fine . Some Uncirculated  silver War nickels , 1943 , 1943 S and 1944 . Some Buffalo nickels , 1915 D ,  1917 & 1919 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1924 silver Peace dollar , a 1903 V nickel , an 1894 Indian Cent in Fine , a 1903 Indian Cent in Extra Fine , a 1919 D silver Mercury dime , a 1926 S Very Good silver Standing Liberty quarter and some silver Franklin halves , a 1963 Proof , a pair of 1951's and a 1952 D . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday & today I picked up three silver quarters , 1925 , 1929 and 1956 D and a 1926 S in Very Fine , a 1922 silver Peace dollar , three silver Morgan dollars in Very Fine , 1882 O , 1890 O and 1901 O , an 1866 3 Cent pc. ,  an 1903 Small Date Large Fraction Large Cent for my Type set , an 1874 Shield nickel for my oldest Son, an 1885 Indian Cent , those are hard to find . A pair of Flying Eagle Cents , 1857 & 1858 Small Letters , a pair of silver Barber dimes , 1892 & 1908 , a silver 1909 Barber Half , an 1876 Carson City silver dime , and a pair of Very Good Large Cents , 1847 & 1848 . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up a pair of 1925 silver quarters , a pair of 1927 silver quarters ,  a 1929 S silver quarter , all Standing Liberty . A 1923 Uncirculated NGC MS 62 silver Peace dollar , an uncirculated 1963 silver Franklin Half , and an 1807 Large Cent in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up some silver dollars , a NGC Uncirculated 1922 , a PCGS uncirculated MS62 1922 , a NGC Uncirculated 1922 MS63 , an ANACS Uncirculated 1923 MS61 , a PCGS Uncirculated 1923 MS61 , a NGC Uncirculated NGC MS62 , an 1896 ANACS Uncirculated MS61 , an ANACS Uncirculated MS63 1924 , a PCGS Uncirculated 1925 MS62 .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up an About Uncirculated 1880 silver dollar , a 1926 S silver Mercury dime , an 1886 Indian Cent , a 1927 silver quarter and a 1917 Buffalo nickel in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today and yesterday I picked up a key date 1823 Large Cent in Good , an 1892 silver Barber dime , three silver halves , 1936 , 1951 and 1952 D , a 1987 Silver Eagle , a PCGS slabbed uncirculated 1964 Kennedy silver Half , a nice 1918 silver Canadian dime , an uncirculated , slabbed MS60 1896 silver Morgan dollar , a nice 1926 D silver Peace dollar , an Extra Fine  1891 S silver Morgan  dollar , some silver quarters 1929 , 1936 , two 1939 , an 1861 Indian head Cent . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an about uncirculated 1905 Indian Cent , an ANACS,  slabbed silver about uncirculated 1934 quarter , an NGC  Extra Fine 1915 D silver Barber quarter , a 1917 Type 1 silver quarter , an NGC  1884 silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Good , a NGC 1912 silver Barber dime in Fine , an Extra Fine NGC 1907 silver Barber dime , an 1883 NO Cents About Uncirculated 58 Liberty nickel , a 1909 NGC MS63 uncirculated Lincoln Wheat Cent and an uncirculated NGC MS 63 silver Mercury dime . I think I am going to crack out the Barber quarter and put it in a Type Set .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Proof silver Eagles , 1987 & 1988 and a Very Fine 1936 S silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1926 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an 1868 Indian Cent and a 1922 Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 S Type 1 silver quarter in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1864 L Indian Cent and an Extra Fine 1880 Indian Cent .

----------


## Danke

Fascinating...

----------


## oyarde

> Fascinating...


I am on my way to Guarapuava to pick up my stash of silver spanish Reales I have buried there .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1866 3 Cent pc. and an about uncirculated 1944 silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1878 S silver Morgan dollar.

----------


## oyarde

Today  I picked up a couple of Fine Indian Cents  , 1859 and 1862 , an 1888 S silver Seated Liberty dime , an 1864 Two Cent Pc. , an 1874 Three Cent Pc. and an About Uncirculated 1881 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple silver Canadian Dollars ,  1949 & 1958 . I need the 1949 for a Type set and I just like the Totem on the 1958 . They look good with me .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up one of those Danbury Mint Buffalo rotating nickel Display things and a silver 1941 S Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1851 silver three cent pc. , an Uncirculated 1864 Two Cent pc , an Extra Fine 1885 S silver Morgan dollar , a bunch of Indian Cents , all different dates 1865 - 1907 , probably just a little over a half roll . 8 rolls of dateless Buffalo nickels and a small Turkish gold coin .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver dollars , 1880 , 1880 O and 1888 .

----------


## Identity

I have some old Confederate currency and a lot of Perth Mint Aussie coins. Try to collect them when I can.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple of large cents , 1821 and an 1852 in Very Good , three silver Barber dimes , two silver Walking Liberty halves , 1941 D & 1942 , a pair of Silver Barber Halves , 1902 O & 1912 , 100 2x2 holders and a bunch of nickels .

----------


## oyarde

In the past four days or so , I picked up a 1938 D silver Walking Liberty Half in Very Good, a 1932 D silver Washington quarter in Very Good , a couple of silver Morgan dollars , 1890 CC in Very Good and 1880 O micro O in About Uncirculated, an 1852 Large Cent and an About Uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1894 O silver dollar , an 1866 2 Cent pc. , an 1856 O silver Seated Liberty dime  and a 1934 silver Walking Liberty half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1889 S Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar , an about uncirculated 1921 S silver dollar and an 1853 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1915 S Buffalo nickel in Very Good ,  an 1898 S silver Morgan dollar , a 1919 Uncirculated nickel , an 1865 Two Cent Pc . , an 1883 silver Morgan dollar , an 1829 Half Cent in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1928 S silver Walking Liberty half in Fine , an About Uncirculated 1878 / Reverse of '79 silver  Morgan dollar , some Buffalo nickels , two 1913 Type 1's in Fine and Very Fine , a 1914 in Good and a pair of 1917's in Very Good & Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1865 3 Cent nickel , an Uncirculated PCGS MS63 1951 D silver quarter , a 1906 Very Fine Liberty nickel , some Buffalo nickels , 1914 , 1915 , 1915 D , 1918 D , 1919 D , an 1832 silver Bust Half in Very Fine . A pair of Indian Cents in Good , 1864 L , 1876 . An 1800/79 Large Cent in Very Good , an 1867 Two Cent Pc. in Extra Fine , three silver Bust dimes , 1821 , 1827 and an 1835 in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today  I picked up an 1880 O About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1952 S silver quarter , an about uncirculated 1920 silver canadian quarter , an about uncirculated 1896 silver Morgan dollar , some silver halves , 1939 , 1952 , 1952 D , some Very Fine nickels , 1906 , 1907 & 1908 and an uncirculated  1878 silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2011 Silver Eagle , an 1894 O silver Morgan dollar , an 1858 silver Half dime and a half dozen different date and mint silver Barber quarters  , an Uncirculated 1952 S silver quarter and an about uncirculated 1941 D silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1900 silver Canadian dime I need for a type set , an Uncirculated 1878 silver Morgan dollar , a 2006 Ben Franklin silver dollar , a 1994 US Capital silver dollar , a Proof 2004 Lewis & Clark silver dollar and  a Proof 2000 Library of Congress silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1939 Canadian silver dollar  ( a better replacement for a Type Set ) , an 1894 O silver dollar , a 1923 S silver Half dollar , an 1852 Large Cent in Fine , a 1917 Type 2 silver Standing Liberty quarter in about uncirculated , and three other silver dollars  , 1881 O , 1890 O and a 1921 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1852 silver 3 Cent Pc. , a 1947 silver Canadian quarter , four silver Halves , a pair of 1936 silver Walking Liberty Halves and two silver Franklin Halves , 1948 & 1949 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1904 O silver Morgan dollar in Extra fine . A fancy plate with a Dahlonega Georgia Gold Dollar on it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1858 silver Three Cent Pc. ans an about uncirculated 1909 VDB Wheat Cent .

----------


## Suzanimal

I "picked up" $40.00 out of Mr A's wallet. He hasn't noticed.

----------


## oyarde

> I "picked up" $40.00 out of Mr A's wallet. He hasn't noticed.


Poor Mr A

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1903 Five Cent Canadian silver pc  and a pair of silver Canadian quarters , an 1874 H and a 1947 .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday & today , I picked up a 1936 silver Extra Fine Walking Liberty Half , a silver 2013 Proof Five Star Generals dollar , an uncirculated 1937 Buffalo nickel , an Extra Fine 1902 silver Morgan dollar , a 1937 silver Canadian dollar and an 1894 O silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1881 O silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine and three silver Barber dimes , 1898 , 1899 & 1916 .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1920 uncirculated silver Pilgrim Commem Half and an uncirculated 1953 Franklin Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked  up an Uncirculated 1942 D silver Mercury dime , a Very Good Liberty Head 1837 Hard Times Token , an 1894 O Silver Morgan dollar ,an uncirculated 1957 silver Franklin Half  , a 1935 Boston Common Tercenntenary coin , a Very Good  1835 Head of 1836 Large Cent . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an 1835 silver Bust dime in Fine and an Extra Fine 1914 S Wheat Cent.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been doing laundry and have made $20.64 so far. My number two son tried to claim it was his just because I found it in his pants. 

Finders keepers, losers weepers.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1808 silver Bust Half Dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1806 Draped Bust Large Cent in Very Good .

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Today , I picked up an 1806 Draped Bust Large Cent in Very Good .


How many FRN's did it set you back?

----------


## oyarde

> How many FRN's did it set you back?


I got a great deal on it at 14.10 at an auction , probably worth about 112 1/2 . I was prepared to go all the way to 17.05 . I have a buyer for it at 40.50 , but I will keep it . I am enjoying my retirement . In 1800 William Henry Harrison was Governor of Indiana Territory and under the direction of president Thomas Jefferson they pursued a very aggressive policy of stealing Indian lands , but in 1806 when that Cent was struck in Philadelphia anyone with any sense knew The Land of Indians still belonged to the Indians . Indiana was still great and thieving Democrats could be picked off in the open .

----------


## Danke

> How many FRN's did it set you back?



He'll just "pick up" some more.

----------


## Danke

> I "picked up" $40.00 out of Mr A's wallet. He hasn't noticed.

----------


## oyarde

> 


I also have a storage facility . Just to let you know I can store your gold coins . For you the annual fee will be waived .

----------


## Danke

> I also have a storage facility . Just to let you know I can store your gold coins . For you the annual fee will be waived .



No need for gold storage but I do have some 55 gallon drums I need to store. Your place would be perfect.

----------


## oyarde

> No need for gold storage but I do have some 55 gallon drums I need to store. Your place would be perfect.


I will sell you a license so you may store your 55 gal drums .

----------


## Danke

> I will sell you a license so you may store your 55 gal drums .



Where would you "pick" that up?

----------


## oyarde

> Where would you "pick" that up?


I have a lot of connections . I am a Great Chief and we have wonderful printers .

----------


## oyarde

The 1951 - 1954 Booker T. Washington - George Washington Carver silver Commemorative halves were sold with the money raised to be spent " to oppose the spread of communism among Negros in the interest of national defense " . I bought two slabbed 1952's recently graded in MS67 . The Reverse of the coin says Freedom And Opportunity For All . Too bad nobody was raising money to fight communism in white people .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1878 CC Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar , an Extra Fine 1904 O silver Morgan dollar , an Extra Fine 1949 silver Franklin Half , an Extra Fine 1943 D silver Walking Liberty Half , an 1885 Indian Cent , a 2006 silver Franklin Dollar , a 2004 Lewis & Clark silver dollar , an 1878 7 Tailfeathers silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated , a 2002 Military Academy silver dollar , and a 1942 S silver Half . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1913 silver Barber dime in Fine and an 1884 S silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1861 Extra Fine Indian Cent , a 1911 S Extra Fine Wheat  , some silver Mercury dimes , 1918 S , 1919 , 1920 , 1920 D , 1923 S , 1924 , 1925 , 1926 and a 1944 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1881 O silver Morgan dollar , a 1907 silver five cent Canadian pc , an uncirculated 1957 silver Franklin half , a 1924 D Very Good Wheat Cent and a 1913 D Type 2 Buffalo nickel in Fine .

----------


## Danke

*​no*

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About uncirculated 1878 S silver Morgan dollar , a PCGS MS64 unc 1878 S silver Morgan dollar and an NGC slabbed Boy Scout silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 S Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine , a Very Fine 1915 S Wheat Cent and a 1913 S Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1899 S silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine , an about uncirculated 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half , a 1906 D silver Barber quarter in Good , an 1864 Indian Head Cent , an 1884 S silver Morgan Dollar , an Uncirculated 1959 D silver Franklin Half and an uncirculated 1923 Washington D. C. souvenir of a giant " lucky penny " with President Harding on it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Morgan dollars , 1888 , 1890 & 1891 . A couple of Uncirculated silver Franklin halves  , 1957 D and 1958 D . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1829 silver Bust Dime in Fine and a 1901 S silver Morgan dollar . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1878 S silver Morgan dollar , an 1849 O silver Seated Liberty Half in Very Fine , and an  1876 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and the day before I picked up a couple silver halves , an about uncirculated 1942 D Walking Liberty and an uncirculated 1949  Franklin .

----------


## Lamp

I have a finnish euro somewhere

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1921 silver commemorative Alabama Half and a 1912 S silver Barber quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1893 Columbus Exposition silver Half , a 1912 silver Very Good Barber quarter and a 1930 Very Fine silver Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel and a pair of silver uncirculated  Franklin Halves , 1954 D & 1956 .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today I picked up , an Uncirculated 1907 Indian Cent , an 1874 with Arrows , Fine , Seated Liberty silver Half for my Type Set , twenty Wheat Cents  , a Buffalo nickel , a V nickel , an Indian Cent , all common dates , an uncirculated silver 1941 D Walking Liberty Half , an uncirculated 1939 D silver Mercury dime , a pair of Very Fine 1926 S Wheat Cents and an 1885 Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an 1829 Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1889 Indian Cent and an about uncirculated silver 1945 Walking Liberty Half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1808/7  silver Bust Half in Good and a pair of Large Cents , an 1842 in Very Good and an 1846 Small Date in Fine , an uncirculated 1925 silver Lexington - Concord Commemorative Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a matching pair of uncirculated PCGS MS 64 silver 1955 Franklin halves , a matching pair of silver MS 67 Peace dollars , 1922 & 1924 , a 1910 S NGC Fine silver Barber Half , a 1950 D/S silver Washington quarter in Extra Fine , a 2003 ASE , a 1910 S silver Barber dime in Fine , a silver 1928 D quarter in Very Good and a 1902 V nickel in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1857 about uncirculated silver Seated Liberty quarter , an uncirculated 1957 D silver Franklin Half , an about uncirculated 1925 silver Lexington - Concord half  , an Extra Fine 1921 D silver Morgan dollar and about a half dozen Casino tokens . I wanted the one from Diamond Jims .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 20th Century Type set that just needs two halves to complete , I have an extra of one of those two laying around . Probably finish it and gift it to one of the grandkids .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today , I picked up a couple silver Morgan dollars , an 1883 , 1921 D and another 1950 D /S silver quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1836 silver Bust Half in Very Good , a pair of silver Morgan dollars in Very Fine , 1887 O and 1889 O .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four 40 percent silver S mint Ike dollars from '71 - '74 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an about uncirculated 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half and an extra fine 1941 , an 1884 Indian Cent in Very Fine and a 1900 O silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1905 S silver  Barber quarter in Good and a 1920 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1865 Indian Cent in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1864 Two Cent Pc . , an about uncirculated 1925 S silver California Commemorative Half , an uncirculated 1948 silver Franklin Half and an Extra Fine 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an uncirculated 1954 silver Franklin Half . I was looking for a '58 but did not find one .

----------


## The Northbreather

Hey oyarde your message mailbox is full...

----------


## oyarde

> Hey oyarde your message mailbox is full...


I had no idea , I just deleted a half dozen .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1851 Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked  up an 1810/09 Large Cent in Good and a Very Good 1858 Large Letter Flying Eagle Cent . Merry Christmas !

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Copper Nickel 1864 Indian Cent in Good and an 1863 Indian Cent in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Canadian silver dollar with a Moose on it , an Uncirculated Red 1935 S Wheat Cent , some silver Barber dimes , 1911 D , 1912 & 1914 , four 1890's Indian Cents and an uncirculated 1943 D Steel Wheat Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1890 O silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up about 10 California gold tokens , a Campbells Soup money clip from the 1900 Worlds Fair in Paris , France , an 1881 O silver Morgan dollar , an 1896 O silver Barber dime , an uncirculated 1958 D silver Franklin Half . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1880 Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar and an 1886 O silver Morgan dollar in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an about uncirculated 1924 S silver dollar , a 1934 silver Extra Fine dollar and a 1920 S silver Half dollar in Very Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up four silver Canadian dollars , a silver Barber dime , four silver Mercury dimes , five V nickels and two gold plated Buffalo nickels , a 1934 and a 1936 . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an about uncirculated 1893 silver Columbian exposition half , an 1823/2 silver Bust dime in Fine  ( tough find ) , and a silver Jefferson dollar and an 1859 Indian Cent ( first year ).

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a pair of silver Bust Half dimes , an 1836 in Fine and an 1832 in Very Good , the '32 has been cleaned at some point but pretty nice overall . I also got an About uncirculated 1857 silver Seated Liberty quarter

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an  About uncirculated 1888 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a slabbed 2008 MS70 silver eagle .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today , I picked up an 1880 silver Morgan dollar in Fine , an uncirculated 1958 silver Half , a 1963 silver Proof set , an 1864 L Indian Cent and an 1858 Small Letter Flying Eagle Cent both in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1893 silver Morgan dollar . Pretty tough date , so a good find .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2006 Silver Eagle , three silver Walking Liberty Halves , a 1935 silver Peace dollar , a 1915 Buffalo nickel , a 1959 silver Proof quarter , three silver Morgan dollars  , 1880 , 1889 & 1890 O .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1866 3 Cent Pc. in Very Fine and an 1848 Large Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a PCGS 2001 D MS69 Silver Buffalo Dollar . If Danke had been along he could have paid for it .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up a silver 1964 Proof set , a pair of 1852 California Gold coins in gold bezels , a quarter dollar and a half dollar . An uncirculated 1883 silver Morgan dollar , an uncirculated 1930 silver Standing Liberty quarter , a pair of circulated , silver Morgan dollars , 1883 & 1884 .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an Extra Fine 1945 D  silver dime and eight 1917 D & S and 1919S silver dimes in Very Good to Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a slabbed MS64 1859 California 25 cent gold pc . It is worth quite a bit more than 25 cents now .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1884 silver Morgan dollar , three Extra Fine silver Mercury dimes , 1925 , 1926 , 1929 S and five other pre 1928 silver Mercury Dimes . Two Racketeer nickels , a 40percent silver Kenndey Half , a 90 percent silver Kennedy Half , an 1864 Two Cent Pc. in Very Fine and an 1891 O silver Seated Liberty dime in Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Extra Fine 1835 silver Bust Half and an AU58 slabbed 1901 S Five dollar gold pc .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1801 Cent in Fine , an 1835 silver Bust Dime in Fine and an Uncirculated , Red 1935 S Wheat Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1853 quarter in Fine , a pair of silver Proof dimes , 2012 S & 2015 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated NGC 1851 gold dollar  and an uncirculated 1915 2 1/2 dollar gold Indian .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Uncirculated silver Franklin Halves , 1961 D and 1962 D , an about uncirculated silver 1947 ML Canadian dime , an Extra Fine 1927 silver Peace dollar , a 2012 W silver dollar in Proof and an 1878 Indian Cent in good . I needed that Canadian dime for a type set . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today ,  picked up an uncirculated PCGS MS64 1881 S silver Morgan dollar , a 1992 Canadian set that has a Loonie and a quarter from all 12 Provinces , a complete set of National Parks quarters up to date and an ANACS about uncirculated AU55 1908 Gold 2 1/2 dollar pc . That was fun .

----------


## bubbleboy

A few days ago I jumped in to bitcoin, and bought some digibyte.   After listening to clif high, I got a gut feeling.

----------


## oyarde

Crazy people are attracted to that web bot guy like moths to a light bulb .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an about uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half and an 1897 O silver Barber quarter in Good .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up  an about uncirculated ANACS 1908 2 1/2 dollar gold pc. , an uncirculated 1901 Red Indian Cent and an Uncirculated 1879 O silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a pair of Extra Fine 1878 7 Tailfeather silver Morgan dollars and four different 1909 - 1914 Wheat Cents .

----------


## bubbleboy

> Crazy people are attracted to that web bot guy like moths to a light bulb .


I think I'll send your post to IRS now.

----------


## oyarde

> I think I'll send your post to IRS now.


I am currently pd up .

----------


## oyarde

Speaking of taxes , Indiana has no state tax collection on coins . Something to keep in mind if you visit the state .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 80 percent silver , Italian made bell that is a music box . An 1896 silver Morgan Dollar in low AU and a Very Fine 1872 S ( above bow ) silver Half dime . Bell goes to one of my Grand Daughters . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1909 2 1/2 dollar gold Indian . Once I add a 1910 and 1914 I will have 1908 through 1915 complete except the 11 D , I intend to skip it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1897 S silver Barber dime for my collection . I think I started it ten years ago ( 1892 - 1916 ) . I need one more , an 1892 S and it will be done . I think it took me eight years to finish my silver Barber Half collection . I put together a silver Barber quarter collection once and sold it when it was all done but three . I am keeping these though .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1931 S PCGS MS 64 R/B CAC Wheat Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a uncirculated 1916 PCGS MS64FB silver Mercury dime  , an 1835 silver Bust Dime in Good , a pair of Uncirculated Wheat Cents , 1934 & 1935 S , an About Uncirculated 1901 Indian Cent and a 1903 Canadian Five Cent Silver pc . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today , I picked up a pair of Uncirculated Canadian silver Halves , 1959 , 1962 , a 1920 silver Canadian five cent pc  , two uncirculated silver 1967 Canadian dimes with a Mackerel on them , an 1872 B german - Prussian silver Half Groschen , two uncirculated silver Morgan dollars 1896 and 1881 , an 1882 o silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1905 silver Barber quarter , a pair of silver Morgan dollars ,  1880 O and 1889 O , and 8 silver Proof Franklin halves from 1959 - 1963 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1896 O silver Morgan dollar , those are a little harder to find in that grade . An About Uncirculated 1949 silver Franklin Half , a Very Fine 1854 with Arrows Seated Liberty silver quarter and an 1835 , Head of 1836 Very Good Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1993 silver Mexican Libertad , a pair of silver Franklin Halves , 1954 D & 1957 D . A 1919 S silver Walking Liberty Half , a pair of Large Cents , 1836 and 1850 , an Uncirculated 1878 silver Morgan dollar . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver uncirculated Canadian dollars , 1958 & 1961 . I thought Danke may like the 1958 since it has a Totem Pole on it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Morgan dollars , 1884 O and 1901 S . A pair of Wheat Cents , a 1914 S in Fine and a 1915 S in Very Fine . Not bad .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an 1825 silver Bust Half in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

I started another set of V nickels last year , so today I picked up an 1897 , 1899 and 1900 and a book for them. Getting close to having it done .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a set of uncirculated all five different 1976  halves ,( two silver ) , an 1878 S About Uncirculated  2 1/2 dollar gold pc ,  three Silver Peace Dollars in Very Fine , 1926 , 1935 & 1935 S . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 2012 Silver Proof Infantry dollar and an Annual Uncirculated 6 pc. 2007 dollar set with a Silver Eagle .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an uncirculated 1958 silver Franklin half and an 1883 silver Morgan dollar in Very fine .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday evening , I picked up a 1922 D Wheat Cent in Very Fine , an 1881 O silver Morgan dollar , an Uncirculated  NGC MS66 1989 Canadian silver Dollar , an NGC Very Fine 1870 Seated Liberty silver dollar , an uncirculated 1949 silver Franklin half , a silver 1835 Bust Half Dime in Very Fine and an 1839 Coronet ( silly head ) Large Cent in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a PCGS Proof 66 1963 silver Franklin Half and a 1923 S Wheat Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1884 S silver Morgan Dollar in Very Fine , an ANACS slabbed 1961 Proof 65 silver dime , a 1917 D Buffalo nickel , an 1956 Proof Cent and a 1909 S Wheat Cent in Very Good , that was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1999 1/10 oz Gold Eagle , an MS67 NGC uncirculated 1987 Canadian silver dollar , an Uncirculated 1899 silver Barber dime , an uncirculated PCGS 1981S Type 2  PR67RD Cent , and an Extra Fine 1886 S silver Morgan dollar . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I sold a Very Fine 1931 S Wheat Cent . Then I bought a pair of Copper nickel Proof Quarters , ANACS PR64 1968 S , ANACS PR66 Heavy Cameo 1991 S . Some silver Halves  1987 , 1906 , 1911 , two 1917's , 1918 S , 1919 D , two 1920's , 1920 S , 1927 S  and a 1945 S . Some silver quarters , 1893 , 1893 S , 1896 , 1898 O , 1930 S . Two silver Canadian dollars , NGC MS66 1983 , NGC MS67 1981 , six silver Morgan dollars , mostly in Extra Fine , 1879 , 1881 O , 1883 O , 1889 O , 1898 and 1904 . An 1805 Bust Large Cent in Fine , a 1915 S Wheat Cent in Fine ,and a 1905 Indian Cent. That was fun . Too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1873 without arrows silver Seated Liberty Half in About Uncirculated , a 2013 3 coin Five Star Generals set , an 1898 Uncirculated silver Barber dime , an Uncirculated 2006 silver San Francisco , Old Mint Commemorative dollar and a 1913 Indian Head 2 1/2 dollar gold pc . in about uncirculated.That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an About Uncirculated 50 1934 D silver Walking Liberty Half , an Extra Fine 1933 D Wheat Cent , an uncirculated 1913 Type 2 Buffalo nickel , an Uncirculated 1943 D silver Walking Liberty Half and another of the same in About Uncirculated , and an uncirculated 1942 D silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an about uncirculated 1853 Half Cent and an MS65 Full Head 1920 Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Yeserday evening , I picked up a NGC MS61 Uncirculated 1878 7 tailfeather silver Morgan dollar . Personally I think it is undergraded just a bit . Clean cheek and no bag marks . Then I picked up some silver Seated Liberty Half Dimes in good , 1853 and 1855 , both with Arrows and 1856 , 1857 . An Extra Fine 1891 silver Seated Liberty Dime, a 1934 Extra Fine silver Peace Dollar and a 1912 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine . Not bad .

----------


## Lamp

I have some Sri Lankan rupees somewhere.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1806 silver Eight Reales  , a pair of Uncirculated silver Franklin Halves , 1958 , 1959 . A three pc set of steel Wheat Cents , a pair of 1923 S silver Peace dollars , an 1864 copper nickel Indian Cent in Good , some silver Morgan dollars , 1882 O in Fine , 1889 O in Very Fine , 1885 O in Extra Fine , an Uncirculated 1943 S silver War nickel , 47 different Buffalo & V nickels  , a 1934 silver Peace dollar , 4000 2x2 coin holders and 65 different silver Mercury dimes . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four silver dimes , an MS66 PCGS Uncirculated  1945 S silver Mercury dime , three silver Seated Liberty dimes ,  1838 small stars in Very Good , 1839 O in Good , and an Extra Fine 1851 . I think I will put the 1851 in my Type Set . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three common silver Walking Liberty Halves , two V nickels , 1888 and 1891 , finishes the set of nickels I was working on . A 1934 Buffalo nickel . Just need to add a 1914 S and 1938 D to that set and it will be done as well . Picked up another 1912 nickel , an Uncirculated 1945 D silver Mercury dime , a NGC  Proof Mount Rushmore Half , a 1961 silver Proof Franklin Half and a 1937 Buffalo nickel in a silver bezel (goes to one of my Grand Daughters , and the sets of nickels ) . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1912 Gold  Peru 1/5 Libra in XF . Danke would like it because it has an Indian on it . I also got two About Uncirclated silver Morgan dollars , 1887 and 1897 , an 1855 Very Fine Large Cent and an About Ubcirculated 1935 S Silver Walking Liberty Half . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up four Chinese coins from 1700 and 1800's , a Sterling silver Mexican coin and an Uncirculated PCGS Mint State 64 1926 D silver Standing Liberty quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an  Extra Fine 1845 2 1/2 dollar gold pc , an About Uncirculated 1859 Indian Cent and a Very Good 1798  Draped Bust Large Cent with the Style 2 . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of About Uncirculated 1923 Peace Dollars, an Uncirculated 1943 Steel wartime Wheat Cent , an Very Fine 1947 silver Walking Liberty Half, an Extra Fine 1938 D Buffalo nickel and another , 1931 S in Fine . That finishes that set of nickels I was working on .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  a Canadian 1900 25 Cent Fractional note , an 1891 silver Seated Liberty dime in Fine , a pair of uncirculated silver Franklin halves , 1962 D , 1963 D . An uncirculated 1930 Buffalo nickel , an 1857 silver Half dime in Good, an 1898 S silver Morgan dollar in fine and a 1924 silver Peace dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 1924 silver Peace dollar , an 1876 silver Seated Liberty quarter , an About Uncirculated 1921 silver Morgan dollar , an Uncirculated 1963 silver Franklin Half , a pair of ANACS  About Uncirculated 58 silver 1882 O / S Morgan dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a a 1962 silver Proof Franklin Half , an uncirculated 1963 silver Franklin Half , an about uncirculated 1921 silver Morgan Dollar , a 1972 silver Ike dollar , an 1897 O silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine , a pair of about uncirculated 1913 Buffalo nickels , type 1 & 2 .  A 1994 US Capital silver dollar proof , an 1806 Half Cent , small 6 , stemless in Very Fine , a two pc silver set of Madison - Bill of Rights 1993 ( dollar and half ). An 1819 Large Cent , small date , missing the O in one variety in Fine , a damaged 1798 Large Cent with Very Good details , and an 1916 About Good large cent . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1859 California Gold half dollar and an 1883 nickel in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1925 silver Lexington - Concord Half Dollar  , an ANACS Uncirculated  MS65 1941 silver Mercury dime , an ANACS  1884 Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar and an Extra Fine 1878 S silver Morgan dollar  and a 1798 Large Cent with Extra Fine details but some environmental damage .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1883 gold plated Racketeer nickel in Very Fine and an Extra Fine 1905 S silver Barber dime.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1889 ANACS MS 62 silver Morgan dollar and an About Uncirculated 1939 silver Walking Liberty Half . Nice .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1997 Gold Panda 1/20th ounce , a 1901 S silver Morgan dollar in Fine, a 1903 O silver Barber dime , a 1941 MS 64 NGC Uncirculated silver Mercury dime and a 2009 NGC MS69 Silver Eagle . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated NGC MS63 1880 Five Dollar gold pc . , a 1972 Proof Bahamas Cent , an About Uncirculated 1828 Half Cent , a 1930 Chinese Gold note , an 1845 Large Cent in Fine , a 1959 Alaskan dollar , a 2000 Sacagawea dollar , an 1883 Racketeer nickel , and an 1833 Horned Eight Variety Large Cent in Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated , silver MS 65 Full Bell Line Franklin Half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half dollar  and an About Uncirculated 1896 O silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1865 Two Cent pc. in Very Good , a Canadian Large Cent Token , Ships , Colonies and Commerce . A 1914 silver Barber dime in Extra Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 D Type 1 Very Fine NGC silver Standing Liberty quarter , an NGC MS69 2018 silver Panda , a laser cut 1943 silver Mercury dime ( pendant ) and a 2011 1/25 oz gold Canadian coin with geese . And I got to see an Extra Fine 1866 S silver Seated Liberty , No Motto Half dollar .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a nickel 1870 3 Cent pc and an About Uncirculated 55 PCGS 1915 2 1/2 dollar gold pc.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1909 S Wheat Cent , an About Uncirculated  1931 silver Bust Half Dime , a 1922 D Cent in Very Fine , a 1914 S Wheat Cent in Fine  , a 1915 S Wheat Cent in Very Good and an NGC  1880 8/7 silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1/25 oz 2009 gold Maple Leaf canadian coin , a NGC 1910 About Uncirculated 55 gold 2 1/2 dollar Indian , an About Uncirculated 58 PCGS silver Franklin Half and an uncirculated 1941 D silver Walking Liberty Half . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 1862 Gold Dollar coin and another 2009 Canadian 1/25 Oz gold maple leaf coin . Civil War gold is kind of hard to find in nice grades without being overpriced .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a three pc set of Uncirculated 1963 silver Franklin Halves , a P , D and Proof . A 1904 O Uncirculated PCGS MS63 Silver Morgan dollar , a 1905 O Micro O silver Barber dime in good . That was fun .

----------


## Danke

Some day you be caught

----------


## oyarde

> Some day you be caught


I may take a day off Thurs to count my wealth . See how close I am to being able to purchase all the non federal lands in minnesota . Maybe just trade some beads for it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Indian Cents , 1884 & 1886 , not as handsome as I but they will do . An 1835 silver Bust Half dime in Very Fine , an 1881 O silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated . That was fun .

----------


## Danke

*Seeing that FrancisMarion, the OP has not participated in this thread, and nobody else besides you, I think the answer is, NO.*

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1930 S Wheat Cent , a 1995 two pc Silver War Proof set with silver dollar , two uncirculated PCGS silver Morgan dollars , 1880 O MS63 , 1899 O MS62 . That was fun . Danke needs to find  healthy hobby like this .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1907 Indian head cent , another common, Indian Head Cent in Fine , an About Uncirculated 1878 S silver Morgan Dollar , an 1878 7 Tail feather silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine and an Uncirculated 1942 S silver quarter .

----------


## Mach

> Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1907 Indian head cent , another common, Indian Head Cent in Fine , an About Uncirculated 1878 S silver Morgan Dollar , an 1878 7 Tail feather silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine and an Uncirculated 1942 S silver quarter .


Is there any hope for coins that have been in a flood?

Don't clean them, or too late anyway?

----------


## oyarde

> Is there any hope for coins that have been in a flood?
> 
> Don't clean them, or too late anyway?


 With copper coins all you can do is gently wipe them dry with some soft , non abrasive cloth when wet . If they have started to turn colors or bubble it is just too late . Gold is no problem because it will not corrode . Silver coins just leave them as is , they may tone a bit but it should not really corrode much or hurt the value . Cleaning them will hurt the value .

----------


## oyarde

> *Seeing that FrancisMarion, the OP has not participated in this thread, and nobody else besides you, I think the answer is, NO.*


FrancisMarion is a Great Patriot like myself .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 1896 silver Morgan Dollar , an About Uncirculated 1863 Indian Cent , a MS 63 Uncirculated 1937 D Buffalo nickel and a 1913 S Wheat Cent  in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two About Uncirculated 1886 silver Morgan dollars , two uncirculated  Mint State 65 PCGS  1926 D silver Standing Liberty quarters, an About Uncirculated 1889 silver Morgan dollar , an NGC  Very Fine 1917 S  Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter , and an uncirculated NGC MS63 silver 1930 Standing Liberty quarter. Pretty good haul .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an Uncirculated Mint State 64 NGC silver 1929 Standing Liberty quarter  , an About Uncirculated 1941 silver Walking Liberty Half , an About Uncirculated 1928 silver Standing Liberty quarter  and an Extra Fine 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up another pair of About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar , 1886 and 1889 . An 1867 Three Cent nickel pc. in Fine , a 1912 S  Wheat Cent in Very Good , an Uncirculated 1920 Canadian Cent  , a NGC  1917 S Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine  and a NGC About Uncirculated 50 Brown 1926 S Wheat Cent. I think I will stick that canadian Large Cent in my Canadian Type set , it has some red left on it so probably better than the one I have .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Carson City Mint silver Seated Liberty dimes in Fine , 1876 CC & 1877CC ,five NGC Canadian silver dollars in MS 68 or Proof 69 , 1981 , 1982 , 1986 , 1987 , 1989 , a 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty Quarter in Extra Fine and a PCGS 1921 S Buffalo Nickel in Fine . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1853 Large Cent.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1918 Canadian Large Cent , an 1878 S silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine and a 1916 S Proof dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1865 Two Cent pc in Good, a 1915 S Wheat Cent in Fine , an 1862 Indian Cent in Fine , an 1812/1 Small Eight silver Bust Half in Very Good, a 2017 NGC MS69 silver Panda , an About Uncirculated 1853 Large Cent , an 1828 Small Wide Date Large Cent in Very Good , an About Uncirculated 1892 silver Morgan dollar and an About Uncirculated  1926 Gold 2 1/2 dollar pc .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 Alabama silver Commemorative Half dollar .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a 1912 S Wheat Cent in Fine , a pair of silver Seated Liberty Halves , 1874 with Arrows and 1848 O .

----------


## Danke

no

----------


## oyarde

> no


This is the worlds greatest hobby . Maybe you could sign up for the local canadian alpine skiing club .

----------


## oyarde

Today , Im picked up a 1903 S silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine , tough coin to find in that grade or higher with no problems . An 1885 Indian Cent in Very Fine , an 1886 Type 1 Indian cent in Extra Fine , an 1886 Type 2 Indian Cent in About Uncirculated , an 1894 /94 Very Good Indian Cent , two about Uncirculated 1858 Flying Eagle Cents , one of Large Letters and the other Small letters and an Uncirculated 1859 Indian Cent , the 1859 and one of the Flying Eagles will replace two in my Type set . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1864 Copper - Nickel Indian Cent , a Very Fine Seven Tailfeather 1878 silver Morgan dollar and a 1919 soothern russia  10.000 Ruble note . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver Walking Liberty halves , 1937 & 1939 both in Extra Fine, an uncirculated  1945 silver quarter , a pair of uncirculated 1938 D/D Buffalo nickels , a 1988 Proof 1/10 ounce gold eagle . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today . I picked up an 1851 Large Cent in Fine , an About Uncirculated 50 PCGS 1915 2 1/2 dollar Gold Indian 
 , a three pc set of 1963 silver Franklin Halves , Uncirculated P , D and Proof, two three pc sets of Sacagawea uncirculated dollars , 200 9 , d and S Proof and 2001 P , D and S Proof and an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent in Fine . Got to look at an Uncirculated 1856 Half Cent . Pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1909 2 1/2 dollar Gold Indian and a Very Good 1914 D Buffalo Nickel . Handsome fellas , nearly as handsome as I .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 NGC 1923 S  silver dollar , a pair of  Uncirculated Mint State 61 NGC silver dollars , 1934 & 1935 . An Extra Fine NGC 1926 S silver dollar . That was fun . Too bad Danke was working to pay taxes .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1855 with the slanted 5's Large Cent in Very Fine , an 1846 Small Date Large Cent in Fine , an About Uncirculated 1885 silver Morgan dollar , an About Uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half , a 1913 S Wheat Cent in Fine , an 1869 Two Cent pc , and an Uncirculated 1938 D Buffalo nickel . Pretty good haul today and I did not even have to borrow money from Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1989 Proof silver Eagle , a pair of circulated silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1935 & 1946 . A pair of Indian Cents  , a 1906 in About Uncirculated and a Very Good 1895 . Danke will want one of those . A pair of Extra Fine silver Peace dollars , 1927 D and 1922  and an about Uncirculated 1943 silver Mercury dime . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1994 S silver Proof 69 Ultra Cameo NGC  silver World Cup dollar . Danke is such a big soccer fan he will want it later .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1892 S silver Morgan dollar and a 2013 PCGS MS69 50Y Gold Panda . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1880 About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a NGC Extra Fine  1917 Type 2 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an 1892 S silver Morgan dollar in Fine and an 1878 7/8 About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar . Pretty nice haul , I intend to keep the quarter and the 7/8 . A little gift for myself before I pay property taxes in the morning .

----------


## Suzanimal

I picked up Mr A's wallet and found a 50.00 bill.

----------


## oyarde

> I picked up Mr A's wallet and found a 50.00 bill.


If it was a single 50 just explain you were doing him a favor . I only like 50's if they come in pairs . If you just have a random single 50 and about 460 in twenties it makes it harder to count quickly  for me for some reason .

----------


## Suzanimal

> If it was a single 50 just explain you were doing him a favor . I only like 50's if they come in pairs . If you just have a random single 50 and about 460 in twenties it makes it harder to count quickly  for me for some reason .


There was more than one but he gets grumpy when I don't leave him gas money.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1919 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an Uncirculated 1935 S silver Peace Dollar , an Uncirculated 1916 D silver Walking Liberty Half and a couple junk silver Standing Liberty quarters , common dates 1925 - 1930 . An 1849 California damaged gold coin that was formerly a jewelry pc . Too bad Danke had to work  .

----------


## Danke

> There was more than one but he gets grumpy when I don't leave him gas money.



I doubt when the Injun "picks up" something,  he leaves anything for the rightful owners behind.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I doubt when the Injun "picks up" something,  he leaves anything for the rightful owners behind.


I took all his money once and he got really mad. That's one of the few times he yelled really mean at me.  After that, I make sure to leave him something.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1901 Pan American Exposition silver medal , an 1884 NGC Uncirculated Mint State 62 silver Morgan dollar ,an Extra Fine 1908 O silver Barber quarter , an uncirculated 1955 silver Franklin Half , a set of gold plated 1999 statehood quarters and a 1859 Alaskan gold statehood dollar put out by the Fairbanks Chamber of Commerce . I got the Franklin for a customer , the Morgan dollar and Barber quarter I will take to town and sell the rest of it goes to the Antique Mall . I am tempted to keep that quarter but I might let it all go today . Time to start thinking about putting some FRN's back for a fall hunting trip .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Ubcirculated 2 1/2 dollar gold pc.'s , an 1851 and 1927 , a couple of NGC MS 69 2016 silver Pandas and a 1926 S ANACS Extra Fine silver Standing Liberty quarter . That was fun . I am keeping one of the Pandas and the 1927 at least .

----------


## Swordsmyth

An Israeli nonprofit announced Wednesday that it  would be releasing a celebratory coin in honor of the 70th anniversary  of Israel’s independence, and it will feature the face of President  Donald Trump as an expression of “gratitude” for his decision to move  the American Embassy to Jerusalem.
                                                                                                                                                                                          The “Temple Coin” depicts King Cyrus, who allowed the Jews to return to Jerusalem 2,500 years ago, alongside Trump, KOBI reported.
                                                                                                                                     The seal of the United States government are also  pictured, with biblical verses written in in Hebrew on the face of the  coin. On the back is a dove, holding an olive branch in its beak, above a  temple.

                                                         		 					                                                                                                       “The coin expresses our joy and gratitude that the  American Embassy will be transferred to Jerusalem in honor of Israel’s  Independence Day,” the Mikdash Educational Center  said on its website. “It is the fulfillment of the Trump declaration  recognizing the centrality of Jerusalem as the capital of the state of  Israel.”

More at: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/05...assy-move.html

----------


## Danke

> An Israeli nonprofit announced Wednesday that it  would be releasing a celebratory coin in honor of the 70th anniversary  of Israel’s independence, and it will feature the face of President  Donald Trump as an expression of “gratitude” for his decision to move  the American Embassy to Jerusalem.
>                                                                                                                                                                                           The “Temple Coin” depicts King Cyrus, who allowed the Jews to return to Jerusalem 2,500 years ago, alongside Trump, KOBI reported.
>                                                                                                                                      The seal of the United States government are also  pictured, with biblical verses written in in Hebrew on the face of the  coin. On the back is a dove, holding an olive branch in its beak, above a  temple.
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                              “The coin expresses our joy and gratitude that the  American Embassy will be transferred to Jerusalem in honor of Israel’s  Independence Day,” the Mikdash Educational Center  said on its website. “It is the fulfillment of the Trump declaration  recognizing the centrality of Jerusalem as the capital of the state of  Israel.”
> 
> More at: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/05...assy-move.html



I bet those will be hard for our resident Injun to "pick up"

----------


## oyarde

> I bet those will be hard for our resident Injun to "pick up"


What will the coin be made of ? nickel ?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What will the coin be made of ? nickel ?


The Mikdash Educational Center has minted 1,000 biblical half-shekel  coins that can be purchased with a minimum donation of $50. The coin  can’t be used as currency. It has a diameter of two inches.
The standard coin, made from pewter and plated with about a third-of-an-ounce of silver, and will be sold for $50.
There is also a limited series of gold-plated coins which will sell for $70.

More at: https://kobi5.com/news/president-tru...li-coin-77014/

----------


## oyarde

> The Mikdash Educational Center has minted 1,000 biblical half-shekel  coins that can be purchased with a minimum donation of $50. The coin  can’t be used as currency. It has a diameter of two inches.
> The standard coin, made from pewter and plated with about a third-of-an-ounce of silver, and will be sold for $50.
> There is also a limited series of gold-plated coins which will sell for $70.
> 
> More at: https://kobi5.com/news/president-tru...li-coin-77014/


So , a 90 cent souvenir junk token . Ya , not in my collection .

----------


## oyarde

Pewter  can be melted into buckshot in a pinch .

----------


## oyarde

> I bet those will be hard for our resident Injun to "pick up"


If the wanted to make it really Great and 'merican they would have put an Indian on there with King Cyrus .

----------


## oyarde

> The Mikdash Educational Center has minted 1,000 biblical half-shekel  coins that can be purchased with a minimum donation of $50. The coin  can’t be used as currency. It has a diameter of two inches.
> The standard coin, made from pewter and plated with about a third-of-an-ounce of silver, and will be sold for $50.
> There is also a limited series of gold-plated coins which will sell for $70.
> 
> More at: https://kobi5.com/news/president-tru...li-coin-77014/


I do appraisals 12 hours a week now that I am retired . Nothing like having to tell old people that coin they pd 80 bucks for off tv is worth maybe a nickel and we will not take it......

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I do appraisals 12 hours a week now that I am retired . Nothing like having to tell old people that coin they pd 80 bucks for off tv is worth maybe a nickel and we will not take it......


I wonder just how small the print will be for the content declaration on the advertising and packaging.

----------


## oyarde

> I wonder just how small the print will be for the content declaration on the advertising and packaging.


Effing dicks , for 50 bucks they could have gotten that stamped on a one ounce .999 silver round for probably 18 by some private mint and kept the other 32 . Instead  they are claiming there will be 5 1/2 dollars worth of silver in it which will be so low most testers will not register it , just as likely none at all . I keep warning Danke you have to be careful when doing business with white people .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Effing dicks , for 50 bucks they could have gotten that stamped on a one ounce .999 silver round for probably 18 by some private mint and kept the other 32 . Instead  they are claiming there will be 5 1/2 dollars worth of silver in it which will be so low most testers will not register it , just as likely none at all .


Stereotypes don't come from nowhere.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1841 O silver Half Dime , five different silver Barber quarters and an About Uncirculated 1863 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  a PCGS uncirculated Mint State 69 2016 30th Anniversary  Silver Eagle and an About Uncirculated 1897 silver Barber Half , pretty sweet Half .

----------


## Danke

> Stereotypes don't come from nowhere.



this

----------


## oyarde

> Stereotypes don't come from nowhere.


True , Dankes ancestors were known to bathe on saturdays only . One reason they did not do well in the new world . The Indians could smell them from far away .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an Extra Fine 1907 silver Barber dime and an 1885 O  NGC Uncirculated Mint State 63 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1926 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an About Uncirculated 1906 Liberty nickel , an 1854 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty quarter in Very Good , some Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , two 1921's , three 1887's , an 1878 S , an 1884 S About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar , an 1890 S silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine , a 1927 D Very Fine silver Standing Liberty quarter , two 2016 West Point Mint  NGC Uncirculated Mint State 69 Silver Eagles and a 2016 PCGS MS 69 Silver Eagle . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an 1894 / 94 Indian Cent in Good and an 1839 Braided Hair Large Cent in Very Fine with the Date Set Far Left .Pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up three silver Half dimes  , 1839 , 1839 O and 1840 O  . None of them quite as good as Fine but a pretty good find anyway . Not counting whatever is in my Type Set I think that gives me 31 different silver Half Dimes . Took me about ten years to put those together without actively seeking them . Just buying different dates when I see them . Normally you always see the same 7 or 8 dates , mostly 1853 - 1858 and maybe early 1870's . That was fun . If Danke had been along I could have spent some of his money too .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Mint State 69 2016 NGC silver Panda , five one gram pc.'s of .999 silver , an Uncirculated 1944 D Wheat Cent and a 1902 silver Barber Half in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1904 2 1/2 dollar gold pc . , a one ounce silver round with what I guess is the Georgia state seal , another uncirculated 2016 NGC Mint State 69 silver Panda and an 1848 Extra Fine Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1917 D Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter and an Extra Fine 1946 S silver Walking Liberty Half , an About Uncirculated 1929 silver Standing Liberty quarter , a 1996 W uncirculated  West Point Mint dime in Mint State 66 , slabbed . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1991 Silver Eagle , an Extra Fine 1884 S silver Morgan dollar , a 1914 D silver Barber dime , a 1976 S silver proof  Ike dollar and a 1927 S Fine silver Standing Liberty quarter . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine 1926 D silver Standing Liberty quarter , an uncirculated Mint State 62 1882 O / O silver Morgan dollar , an uncirculated 1954 D silver Franklin half , an About Uncirculated 1893 silver Columbus Exposition Half dollar , an 1877 S silver Seated Liberty Quarter and a 1929 2 1/2 dollar Gold Indian . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1921 Peace dollar , an About Uncirculated 1906 S silver Barber Half  , an Extra Fine 1929 silver Canadian quarter , an Extra Fine 1929 D silver Standing Liberty quarter and an Uncirculated  (1933)  1850 dated ten dollar California Gold Token  from  the Treasure Bay Exposition when they dredged the Bay for gold dust .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1855 Large Cent in Fine , an 1935 silver Bust Half Dime in Very Fine , an 1833 silver Bust quarter in Very Good and a 1922 D Wheat Cent in Fine .

----------


## Suzanimal

I picked up Mr A's wallet and found 100.00 bill. I took it up to the Walmart and bought him a float so he stays off mine, two giant pool noodles, and I got my hair trimmed. I plan on keeping the change.

----------


## Danke

> I picked up Mr A's wallet and found 100.00 bill. I took it up to the Walmart and bought him a float so he stays off mine, two giant pool noodles, and I got my hair trimmed. I plan on keeping the change.


You are picking up Injun habits.

----------


## oyarde

> I picked up Mr A's wallet and found 100.00 bill. I took it up to the Walmart and bought him a float so he stays off mine, two giant pool noodles, and I got my hair trimmed. I plan on keeping the change.


 He is probably gonna ask you how much pool noodles are .

----------


## Suzanimal

> He is probably gonna ask you how much pool noodles are .


Nah, he doesn't know how much anything costs. If he does, he doesn't ask because he doesn't want to hear the story of how I had to wait on an obese woman in a zippy cart to get her hair styled to get my trim. I was thinking, it's Friday night at the Walmart don't pretend like you have somewhere to be - now get the $#@! up cuz i wanna get outta here. When she finally decided her hair was done, she had the poor stylist running around showing her shampoos and didn't buy anything. And I saw her $#@!ty tip. And her husband came in and he was driving around a zippy cart too. WTF? I was in a sour mood and that woman was getting on my nerves. I was hoping the battery on her cart died just outside the salon entrance. I wouldn't want her to hold me up anymore but I wanted to be able to see it happen. Then, I couldn't even find the noodles and had given up when I spotted them right by the UScan. Why on earth would they put noodles there? And why do they put bananas there? I'm not kidding. Our Walmart keeps a rack of bananas right by the Uscan. Bizarre.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1914 2 1/2 dollar Gold Indian . That leaves me only one remaining to complete my set . Might buy that for myself for Christmas . I also picked up an 1852 Bank of Upper Canada Half Cent , an Extra Fine 1882 O / S silver Morgan dollar and an About Uncirculated 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of About Uncirculated silver Walking Liberty halves , 1935 & 1939 D , an Extra Fine 1835 silver Bust Dime ,  some PCGS uncirculated Mint State 64 silver Franklin halves , two 1961's , a 1961 D  , 1957 and 1959 D . An about Uncirculated 1857 Flying Eagle Cent and an 1870 Indian Cent in Good . I am keeping the 1870 for sure . Last one I needed to complete a third set of Indian Cents in my lifetime.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1832 silver Bust quarter in Fine , I will be sticking in my Type set , the one I have in there is a Very Good  and an Uncirculated silver 1925 Lexington - Concord Commemorative Half . That was fun

----------


## Suzanimal

I didn't get a chance to add to my currency collection today. Mr A got up early and had his pants on before I got out of bed. Dang it.

----------


## oyarde

> I didn't get a chance to add to my currency collection today. Mr A got up early and had his pants on before I got out of bed. Dang it.


He is getting up early and leaving with the loot . Exactly what I would do . Mr A is genius .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1821 silver Bust dime and an Uncirculated 1924 silver Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## Suzanimal

I went to the thrift store yesterday and picked up a lovely Dooney & Bourke suede bag. When I got home I cleaned it out and found .67, some trash, a tampon, and a Shane's BBQ gift card. I was excited about the gift card because it was still in the sealed envelope and had 20.00 written on the outside but when I checked the balance, I was bummed to find out there was only 1.33 left on it.  Meh.

----------


## Suzanimal

> He is getting up early and leaving with the loot . Exactly what I would do . Mr A is genius .


He's been working on his evil geniusing LIFESKILLS.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1935 S silver Peace dollar in Very Fine , an 1810 Large Cent in Good and an 1858 silver Seated Liberty dime in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a holed , junk silver quarter , an 1853 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty dime  ,  a Booker T Washington silver coin , a Widows Mite , an about Uncirculated 1883 S silver Morgan Dollar  and a Canadian 2001 150 yr Anniv Three Cent Stamp sterling silver gold plated coin three pc set , very cool. A PCGS  1942 Mint State 65 uncirculated 1942 silver Mercury Dime , an About Uncirculated 1862 Indian Cent , an 1849 Fine silver Half dime and an About Uncirculated 1850 silver dime . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an 1861 silver Seated Liberty Half dollar and a half dozen uncirculated silver Franklin Halves ,  1852 , 1957 D , 1959 , 1962 , 1963 D and 1963 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1817 Large Cent , Two 1915 S Wheat Cents in Very Good and About Uncirculated, another 1893 silver Columbus Exposition Commemorative Half dollar in AU , an Uncirculated silver 1930 Standing Liberty quarter , an about uncirculated 1878 S silver Morgan dollar and an 1800 Large Cent in Good . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an NGC Very Good silver Standing Liberty 1927 S silver quarter and four Barber silver dimes , 1903 O , 1909 , 1911 D and 1914 .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday Evening and this morning , I picked up an 1803 Large Cent , an About Uncirculated 1883 S silver Morgan dollar , a 1935 silver Peace dollar in Very Fine , an 1835 Half Cent in Very Good , another 1852 Bank of Upper Canada Half Cent in Very Fine , an 1853 with Arrows and Rays silver Seated Liberty quarter in Good and an 1854 AU 58, slabbed , about uncirculated California Gold half dollar .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver Morgan dollars , an 1889 S in Very Fine an 1889 O and 1890 in about uncirculated . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1798 Large Cent in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an Uncirculated 1926 D silver Standing Liberty quarter , an 1803 Large Cent in Fine , an 1824 large Cent . A pair of uncirculated silver Franklin halves , 1957 D and 1959 . An 1878 7 tailfeather silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine , missing nostril variety , an 1836 Extra Fine silver Bust Half , a 1960 Proof silver Franklin half , a PCGS uncirculated Mint State 64 1955 Bugs Bunny silver Franklin Half . An About uncirculated 1866 Two Cent pc. and an 1865 Uncirculated Two Cent pc . That was a lot of fun .I think I have a buyer for all of it except the 1836 Bust Half and the Morgan dollar at 594 1/2 . So I might need to keep those for myself .

----------


## oyarde

> Yesterday , I picked up an Uncirculated 1926 D silver Standing Liberty quarter , an 1803 Large Cent in Fine , an 1824 large Cent . A pair of uncirculated silver Franklin halves , 1957 D and 1959 . An 1878 7 tailfeather silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine , missing nostril variety , an 1836 Extra Fine silver Bust Half , a 1960 Proof silver Franklin half , a PCGS uncirculated Mint State 64 1955 Bugs Bunny silver Franklin Half . An About uncirculated 1866 Two Cent pc. and an 1865 Uncirculated Two Cent pc . That was a lot of fun .I think I have a buyer for all of it except the 1836 Bust Half and the Morgan dollar at 594 1/2 . So I might need to keep those for myself .


I ended up keeping the 1798 Cent in VG and the Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two silver Morgan dollars , an 1896 and a 1900 . The 1900 a pretty nice Very Fine  , the '96 kind of a crappy Very Good . A 2011 S silver Proof dime , an 1845 Large Cent , a pair of Uncirculated 1963 silver Franklin Halves , a P & a D and a 2010 S  Proof 70 ANACS  James Buchanan slabbed dollar . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1918 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an Extra Fine 1884 silver Morgan dollar , and an 1857 Bank of Upper Canada Half Cent in Very Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  an Uncirculated 1957 D silver Franklin half and two Extra Fine Morgan dollars , 1884 and 1887 O . If Danke had just been here to buy the beer it would have been even better .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine 1881 O silver Morgan dollar and an uncirculated 1959 silver Franklin Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1916 silver Barber dime in fine , an Uncirculated 1937 Buffalo nickel ,some uncirculated Wheat Cents , 1935 , 1942 D , 1948 S and 1954 S .

----------


## Anti Globalist

Yeah I have a huge cup next to my computer that has all the loose change I never spend.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah I have a huge cup next to my computer that has all the loose change I never spend.


You could drop it off here for safe keeping .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> You could drop it off here for safe keeping .


No thanks.  I'll continue to fill it up until I need to get a second cup.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1884 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1940 silver Mercury dime , an uncirculated 40 percent silver 1967 silver Half , an 1886 Indian Cent and  an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent in Good and an uncirculated 1945 silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

Last night I picked up an Uncirculated 1864 Copper Nickel Indian Cent , a 1914 silver Proof Barber dime and an Extra Fine 1919 silver Mercury dime . I think I am keeping the Proof dime . Undecided on the Indian Cent , I would value it at around 231.00 so I probably would not sell it below 189.00 , maybe I will put it in my Type Set .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1885 silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine and an 1882 mint employees token

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1866 Three Cent pc. in Very Good , an 1878 S silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine and an 1884 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 2010 S silver Proof dime for muh dime book and an 1893 Fine Indian Cent . Then I got out my About uncirculated 1916 D silver Walking Liberty  Half , my pair of Uncirculated 1858 Flying Eagle Cents and 1914 Proof silver Barber dime to just admire them .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1798 Large Cent in Very Good , a 1976 S silver Ike dollar and an 1864 Two Cent  pc in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some wheat cents , a 1913 Extra Fine , 1916 S Extra Fine  , a 1918 About Uncirculated and an Uncirculated 1919 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1902 silver Barber Half , an Extra Fine 1907 silver Barber quarter and an 1811 Large Cent in Good . Pretty nice Haul .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a couple Silver Proof Eagles , 1988 , 1991 , an 1870 Two Cent pc , an 1861 silver dime and about 14 cull Large Cents , silver seated Liberty dimes and Two Cent pc. 's . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1812 Large Cent . There were none made in 1815  , ( Mint burned down ) and they resumed making them in 1816 with a different design .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Today , I picked up an 1812 Large Cent . There were none made in 1815  , ( Mint burned down ) and they resumed making them in 1816 with a different design .


Any glitter on them?

----------


## oyarde

> Any glitter on them?


No , it is a shame . Smells more like a John Adams than a stripper named Mercedes .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up another 2016 silver Panda

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1837 silver Bust Half  , a 3/4 ounce 1976 bicentennial sterling silver medal and a 1962 Seattle worlds Fair dollar.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1885 silver Morgan dollar and an Uncirculated 1958 silver Franklin Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1937 Buffalo nickel . Nearly as handsome as I .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1932 S quarter in Fine and a 1915 silver Barber Half in Very Good . I am leaning towards keeping them both. I think this 1915 Half is a little better than the one I have.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1949 D silver Half and a Very Fine 1811 , Large 8 silver Bust Half . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1803 Large Cent in Fine .  I did not need it , but pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 21 different 1900 to 1915 silver Barber Halves in Good and Very Good and an 1852 Bank of Upper Canada Large Cent in Very Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1918 D Very Fine silver Standing Liberty quarter , an 1931 silver Bust quarter in Very Good , an 1808 silver Bust Half in Fine and an Extra Fine 1820 silver Bust Half . Pretty good Haul , I will probably keep the 1820 at least . I already have an 1808/7 silver Bust Half that I stuck in the 1807 spot in muh Type Set . It is a Good though and nowhere near as nice as this particular 1808 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four different California Gold quarter dollar and Half Dollar pc.'s from 1852 - 1856 . One of them has some jewelry damage but the other three at least Extra Fine . I will probably give the one with the loop attached to one of my Grand daughters.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1993 Bill of Rights two coin set in Proof and an Uncirculated 1992 two coin Olympics set . Couple of pretty nice 90 percent silver dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple Large Cents , 1843 & 1845 , an uncirculated silver 1955 Franklin Half , an 1896 S silver Morgan dollar just not quite an Extra Fine and an Extra Fine 1880 o silver Morgan dollar . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1925 S silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter and an 1885 silver canadian Five Cent pc . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a very low grade set of Buffalo nickels missing three . I probably have an extra 1921 S around somewhere to stick in it , then I will probably gift it to one of the grandkids at Christmas .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1871 S silver Half Dime  , an 1876 Carson City silver Seated Liberty dime , probably just short of a Very Good , an uncirculated 1929 D silver Mercury dime , three silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1935 S , 1938 and 1947 D and a pair of Buffalo nickels less than Good , 1914 D and 1913 D Type 2 . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up an Uncirculated 1962 silver Franklin Half , an 1846 Large Cent in Good , a 1921 Extra Fine Buffalo nickel , another , 1921 S in Good ( tough date ) and an uncirculated .999 gold 1.6 gram Mt Hood gold Indian trade token , one of 20 known . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1858 California Gold quarter dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1867 Indian Cent , a 2018 S silver Reverse Proof set and a one ounce copper round .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a silver proof 1964 Half , a pair of silver Proof dimes , 1962 & 1964 , a pair of 1886 Indian head cents and eight other 1880 - 1884 Indian Cents.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1849 Large Cent in Good and an About Uncirculated 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1938 D / D Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 1859 silver Seated Liberty dime and an Extra Fine 1903 S silver Morgan dollar . Pretty good haul .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up about 75 different , common Wheat Cents , a 1914 silver Barber dime , an 1852 silver Three Cent pc and an 1868 Shield nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1825 Large Cent in Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1990 silver Ike dollar . Probably use it for a Christmas  gift . One of my more favorite modern silver Commem. dollars.

----------


## oyarde

This morning I went up to the 71st St coin show in Indianapolis and picked up a silver 1924 S Standing Liberty quarter just short of Very Fine . The breakfast buffet is pretty good . I need a nap now .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1820 Large Cent in Good , an 1852 Upper Canada Large Cent in Very Fine , an 1879 Indian Cent in Good , a 1912 S Wheat Cent in Very Good , an 1802 Large Cent in About Good , an Uncirculated 1907 Indian Cent  , a 1923 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine , an 1876 silver Seated Liberty Quarter in Fine , a 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half in About Uncirculated and a square Five Cent token for the Lobby Cigar Stand in the Odd Fellows Building in Indianapolis . The buiding was put up in 1908 of Bedford Limestone . The tiles were made in the city and the elevators were water operated and " guaranteed safe " . The first 11 floors were leased and the 12th floor used by the Odd Fellows and above it the Grand Auditorium that would seat 12k .The building was aquired by First National Bank in the 60's and the Fellows moved out to Rockford Road . Once a great place to eat a bag lunch and buy a fine cigar . One North Pennsylvania is just not the same these days .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1882 O / S silver Morgan dollar in Very Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1915 Very Good silver Barber Half and , a 10kt gold ring , a 10 kt gold chain ,an Uncirculated  1896 silver Morgan dollar . Pretty nice haul .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 1990 silver Proof Commem Ike dollar , a copper nickel 1990 S Proof dime  , an 1882 S Proof silver Columbus Anniv Commem Half , a 1962 silver Mint set , a 1914 D silver Barber dime , an 1876 Open 3 Indian Head Cent in Very Good , an 1883 S silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated , four 1882 S Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars and an 1897 O silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 1929 S silver Walking Liberty Half  , a Very Fine Carson City 1876 silver Seated Liberty quarter ,a 1932 D silver Washington quarter in Fine ( it is for sale for 99.00 ) , a 1938 D / S Buffalo nickel in Very Fine , a Very Fine 1927 S silver Peace dollar  , an Uncirculated 1962 silver Franklin Half and a Very Fine 1829 silver Bust Half . That was fun . I have the nickel sold , but that Carson City coin looks good with me.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up three one ounce rounds  in sterling  ( 92 1/2 percent ) , a 1927 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an uncirculated 1935 Buffalo nickel and a pair of silver proof 1964 quarters . This morning I picked up a pair of 1854 with Arrows silver Half Dimes . I have the nickel sold but I will probably use the Standing Liberty quarter and Half Dimes for Christmas gifts.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an  1875 Extra Fine silver Seated Liberty Half ( it is for sale for 132.00 ) , an Uncirculated 1959 silver Franklin Half and a 1900 Barber silver Half in Good . A 1947 C Newfoundland Cent in Extra Fine , two Canadian dollars , Uncirculated 1981 and a 1980 Proof That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1900 O silver Barber dime maybe a hair short of being Fine . Nice find , its a keeper , pretty sure it is better than the one I have.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1895 O silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine ( it is for sale for 440.00 ) , two silver Proof sets , 1963 & 1964  and another 1990 Silver Ike Commem dollar proof .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 14 different 1909 to 1931 silver Canadian dimes .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Uncirculated silver Franklin Halves , 1957 D & 1958 . A Very Fine 1935 silver Peace dollar  , an About Uncirculated 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel , and an Uncirculated 1992 silver Olympics baseball dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver Seated Liberty dimes , 1856 , 1887 & 1889 , two uncirculated silver Franklin Halves , 1958 D and 1959 an About Uncirculated 1926 D Wheat Cent and an 1865 Three Cent nickel pc. in Fine . Too bad Danke was not along . He has to work in case I ever decide to draw social security.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1941 silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two About Uncirculated  silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1924 D  and 1920 S . I have the 1924 D ( approx value 203.50 ) sold , not sure , but think I would take 137.50 for the 1920 S if I do not keep it. That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated Type 1 1913 Buffalo nickel , an Uncirculated set of P , D & S silver 1945 War nickels , an 1844 Bank of Montreal half cent , a pocket watch , a 2011 .999 silver one ounce US Mint medal , a 1913 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine , a 1912 S Wheat Cent in Very Good and an 1851 token .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up a 1959 uncirculated silver Franklin Half . Too bad Danke has to work or he could come along with me today to look around .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1860 silver Half dime , two silver Morgan dollars , 1880 O and 1881 S and a pair of California Gold halves . Too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver Canadian Commem. dollars , 1971 , 1981 & 1984 . An Extra Fine 1937 D Buffalo nickel , three about uncirculated and uncirculated silver Mercury dimes , 1941 , 1943 S , 1944 S  , a 1916 D silver Barber quarter , four 1942 & 1943 Extra Fine silver Walking Liberty Halves , three Copper nickel 1972 & 1972 D  Ike dollars and a two dollar bill . Gifts for some of my Grand Daughters .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

friday night to today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1902 silver Morgan dollar , an 1864 Copper Nickel Indian Cent in fine , a 1913 Type 1 about uncirculated Buffalo nickel , an Extra Fine 1914 Buffalo nickel , an uncirculated 1962 silver Franklin Half , an About Uncirculated 1889 S silver Morgan dollar and an About Good / Good 1802 Large Cent . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1851 Gold dollar . Almost as pretty as I am .

----------


## timosman

> Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1851 Gold dollar . Almost as pretty as I am .


You might be overestimating your looks.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1857 silver Half Dime , an About Uncirculated 1928 S silver Dollar , a 1914 D Good/Very Good Buffalo nickel, an Uncirculated 1902 silver Morgan dollar and an About Uncirculated 1878 silver Seated Liberty Half dollar . That was fun . I am keeping the Half dime , the nickel is for sale for 77.00 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine Alexander Jannaeus Widows Mite and an Uncirculated , 1975 MS 66 nickel  Costa Rico 10 Colones  . An 1857 silver Half Dime in Fine , an 1853 silver Half dime with Arrows in Good/Very Good and a 50 Gold note from the Central Bank of China  1930 in Extra Fine . The Gold note is for sale. Probably take , oh , 8.50 for it and shipping .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1879 Carson City silver Dollar , pretty close to Fine . Tough find , also an Uncirculated 1958 Canadian silver dollar . The '58 is the year with the Totem Pole on it . I keep these in case I need to trade something to Danke  , he loves Indian Dollars . I also got an 1853 Arrows & Rays silver Seated Liberty quarter ( I like that design ) . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1904 Worlds Fair Gold dollar Token .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated ANACS MS64 1926 silver Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1826 Half Cent with a counterstamp on it and an uncirculated ANACS MS64  1929 silver Standing Liberty quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an ANACS 1952 Clipped Wheat Cent , an 1888 silver dollar in Extra Fine , a dozen different silver mostly Very Fine Mercury dimes pre 1934 , a 1929 S silver quarter in Very Fine , an  1871 AU NGC Three Cent nickel , a 1917 S Obv S silver Walking Liberty Half in Fine , three common circulated 1930's silver Walking Liberty Halves , an About Uncirculated 1941 silver Walking Liberty Half and an 1836 silver Bust Half Dime , Extra Fine details but has some Obv scratches and it has been cleaned , I think whoever cleaned it scratched it . Never clean coins .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine silver 1875 Carson City above bow Seated Liberty dime , an  Uncirculated  silver 1977 Mexican 100 Peso coin , an 1865 Very Fine Two Cent pc . and an uncirculated 1968 silver Mexican 25 Peso coin .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine 1872 3 Cent Pc . , a pair of About Uncirculated silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1942 & 1943 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1909 VDB Cent , a pair of silver Morgan dollars in Very Fine , 1878 7 Tailfeather and 1886 O .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Uncirculated silver Franklin halves , 1957 D & 1958 and an Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar , 1882 O .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked a 1984 Israeli silver Shequel , an 1888 Uncirculated Three Cent Pc , an About Uncirculated 1905 O silver Barber Dime , an Uncirculated 1863 Indian Cent , an Uncirculated 1920 silver Pilgrim Commem. Half , an About Uncirculated 1868 2 Cent pc , an About Uncirculated 1831 Large Cent and a 1914 D Buffalo nickel in Good . The Buffalo is for sale for 70.00 and the Three Cent pc. is for sale for 225.00 . I am keeping the Large Cent and Barber dime . I think I have the others sold .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1849 Large Cent in Fine and a two pc  silver 1993 Bill of Rights Uncirculated set   . That set has a silver West Point Mint Half , most of them just have a silver dollar and a copper nickel half . The Half depicts Madison writing on the Bill of Rights and the dollar a portrait of Madison with Montpelier on the Reverse .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 Large Cent in Very Fine , a 1912 D   Very Fine silver Barber Half and  an Uncirculated 1934 D silver dollar . That was fun . I am keeping the Half and have the other two sold .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1950 silver Proof Half and a 1942 S silver quarter . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Going to look at a couple  AU58 about uncirculated silver 1897 0  Morgan dollars tomorrow . If Danke could come along he could buy us beers after at the mexican cantina by the Interstate .

----------


## oyarde

I went ahead and bought one AU 58 about uncirculated 1897 O silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

In the past four days I picked up a pair of Extra Fine silver Morgan dollars , 1890 & 1883 , an 1849 O silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Fine , and a 1915 S Extra Fine Wheat Cent . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a 1924 silver Standing Liberty quarter in  Very Fine and an 1884 Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1800 Large Cent in Good  an 1889 Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar and twelve different five cent silver Canadian 1880 to 1903. That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1895 O silver Barber dime . It is the toughest of all Barber dime dates , but I still need one more to complete my set of 1892 - 1916 Barber dimes . I need an 1892 S . Should be able to pick one up sometime around 43.00 or less hopefully . I figure when it is done it would be worth around 1055.00 to 1289.00 but I am going to keep it . I think I started this set ten years ago or so, same time I started my Barber Half set , it is complete and I would estimate it to be worth 1908.00 to 2331.00 , I am keeping it too . One of my Grandkids probably end up with them someday . I cannot expect they will enjoy them as much as I have but I know they will appreciate the value anyway.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a pair of silver Proof sets , 1960 & 1964 , a 1936 wooden nickel wooden note from Springfield , Mass  celebrating 300 yr anniv , an 1858 California gold quarter dollar , a pair of Indian Cents , 1908 S in Very Fine and an 1879 in Extra Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought an 1897 silver Barber Half , an MS 65 1904 O Silver Morgan dollar , a 1957 silver Proof set , ten silver Barber dimes 1904 - 1916 , four silver Barber quarters 1899 - 1908 O , a PCGS AU 50 1853 Arrows and Rays silver Seated Liberty Half ( it is for sale for 550.00 ) . A pair of silver Walking Liberty halves , 1917 S Rev S in Very Good to Fine , a Fine 1928 S , A pair of Large Cents , a nice 1820 but it is counter struck and a not so nice 1825  and a 1922 D Wheat Cent . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an uncirculated 1852 California Gold Half dollar . Pretty nice old Indian.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1892 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up two 1848 Large Cents in Fine , an 1802 Large Cent in About Good , an Uncirculated 1958 silver Canadian dollar ( Totem Pole ) , a nice 1838 Coronet Cent in Fine , an 1820 ( Small 0 ) silver Bust dime in Very Fine , an uncirculated 1927 Vermont silver Commemorative Half , an uncirculated 1941 S silver quarter , an 1864 2 Cent pc. in Very Fine and an 1875 S Very Fine silver Seated Liberty Half . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1891 silver Morgan dollar , an 1894 S silver Barber Half and an About Uncirculated 1913 silver Barber dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple silver Seated Liberty dimes , an 1875 in Very Fine and an 1886 , I would say the Obverse is Very Good and the Reverse About Good on it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an ANACS AU58 about uncirculated 1938 D Buffalo nickel . Pretty cool.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1906 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , i picked up a 1996 S silver proof set .

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I've got a bunch of foreign currency.. Including many Asian, Middle-Eastern and African coins from general circulation 40-50 years ago. If anyone is interested in those types of coins, please let me know. 

I also have some billions or trillions (lots of 0000) in Zimbabwean money, but I'm golding onto that.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1877 Carson City silver Seated Liberty dime in Extra Fine and a 1918 D About Uncirculated silver Mercury dime.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1837 Gr Britain Hannover Token , a silver Temple token from India , a 1935 Pony Express Diamond Jubilee  token , and an 1854 Gr Britain 1/2 Sov. token .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1856 Large Date silver Seated Liberty dime in Fine and a 1962 silver Franklin Proof Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1838 Coronet Cent in Very Fine . Just not quite an Extra Fine but close . I have had several of these over the years but this might be the nicest .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1892 S silver Barber dime , last one I needed . An 1851 Gold dollar in About Uncirculated and an 1858 silver Half dime in Good . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 1923 silver Standing Liberty quarter.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2014 W burnished MS 70 PCGS silver Eagle .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1961 silver Proof set , an Uncirculated 1929 Wheat Cent , a .999 silver  1977 inaugural medal and an 1845 silver Seated Liberty dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up four different Extra Fine 1940's silver Walking Liberty halves , a 1918 D Buffalo nickel in Fine , an 1850 Bank of Upper Canada Half Penny and a pair of About Uncirculated Canadian Large Cents , 1911 & 1912 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine silver 1902 Barber quarter , an Extra Fine 1886 O silver Morgan dollar and an 1856 silver Seated Liberty Half dime in Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1832 silver Bust Half  with Extra Fine details , scratch though . Still pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

I could not find a coin today , but at a charity auction I did pick up two pair of nice 14 K gold earrings for the Mrs . There was an old industrial chop saw there I would have liked to have , I ran it up to 29.00 and could not bring myself to go anymore without a place to plug it in and test it . It went for 30. Maybe I should have gone another 5.00 .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1963 Canadian silver dollar , a pair of Uncirculated silver Franklin Halves , 1958 & 1958 D  , an Indian Cent , a Buffalo nickel and a Racketeeer nickel . I might need to pay Danke with the Racketeer  coin .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three Large Cents , an 1833 in Very Good and 1835 , 1842 both in Very Fine , an 1896 O silver Morgan dollar in About Uncirculated , an Uncirculated 1941 S silver Walking Liberty Half and an 1877 silver Seated Liberty Half in Fine . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a pair of coins just not quite Fine , an 1822 silver Bust Half and an 1878 S silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1895 silver Half in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel , a US mint 1976 silver Medal ( Jefferson and Declaration of Independence ) , a 1924 S About Uncirculated Wheat Cent and two California Gold quarter dollars , an 1853 and an 1859 both About Uncirculated . Pretty good haul. The 1924 S AU Wheat Cent is for sale for 72.50 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1860 O silver Seated Liberty Half dollar in Fine , a pair of silver eagles , a 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Extra Fine and an uncirculated 1962 Canadian silver dollar and an Extra Fine 1945 silver Walking Liberty Half . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1874 Indian Cent and an 1854 Gold dollar . Lots of fun . Too bad Danke had to work , he would love looking at Indians .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1823/2 silver Bust dime in Good , an Uncirculated 1889 silver Morgan dollar , and an 1872 Shield nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 D silver Walking Liberty Half . It is the hardest one to find in that 1916 - 1947 Half series . That is actually the second hardest dime to find in the 1916 - 1945 Mercury dime set also .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1962 silver Cameo Proof Franklin Half , a quarter ounce American gold eagle , 1.80 face value in 90 percent silver , a 1929 S Buffalo nickel , 551 wheat cents .That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1917 silver Mercury dime and a set of Anthony dollars . Happy Thanksgiving !

----------


## oyarde

Then later today , I picked up an 1853 O Gold dollar , a pair of Coronet Large Cents in Fine , 1831 & 1838 . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

In the past four days , I picked up a box of .410's , 3 inch # 7 1/2's ,  an 1831 Large Cent in Fine  , an 1834 Large Cent in Very Good,an 1847 Large Cent in Very Fine , an About Uncirculated 1874 silver Seated Liberty Half , an About Uncirculated 1931 D Wheat Cent  , a 1912 S silver Barber quarter in Very Good , a 1900 silver Barber quarter in Extra Fine , a 1936 silver Walking Liberty Half in Extra Fine and a 1918 S silver Half in Fine . That was fun . I am keeping the 1874 Half ( dealer wholesale value at 375.00 ) and the shotgun shells , I have the rest of it sold for about 184.55 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1838 silver Half Dime and an Uncirculated 1886 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up  an About Uncirculated 1834 silver Half dime ( it is for sale for 220.00 ) and an Uncirculated 1887 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a nice set of silver Washington quarters missing the 1932 D & S , a 1940 silver Walking Liberty Half and a partial set of silver Walking Liberty Haves , it was missing the 1916's , 1919's  but did have a  nice 1917 S , a 1921 D ,  1918 P , D & S , 1920 P , D & S and complete after 1921 except the 1938 D . I had another set of quarters I had been messing around with . I will probably sell it . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1921 Silver Walking Liberty Half , an 1899 Uncirculated silver Barber dime , an Uncirculated 1936 Cleveland Half and an About Uncirculated 1896 O silver Morgan dollar.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1889 silver Morgan dollar . Very nice .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a very nice  ten coin run of silver Proof quarters 1955 to 1964 . Pretty cool.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1842 O silver Seated Liberty dime , tough coin to find  and two silver Morgan dollars, an Uncirculated 1880 O and an About Uncirculated 1897 O .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2013 NGC Silver Eagle , an uncirculated  1948 D silver Franklin Half NGC MS61 , an 1933 Very Good Large Cent with a double profile , an 1850 Large Cent in Very Fine , a 1908 D silver Barber Half in Fine, an About Uncirculated 1909 Indian Cent and a 1921 silver Mercury dime ( the dime is for sale  . ) That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Isabella Comemm quarter in About Uncirculated for my Type Set , a couple silver Walking Liberty Halves for a set , a 1921 S and a 1938 D , a pair of crappy Barber dimes , an Extra Fine 1900 Indian Cent, a Half ounce Sunshine silver round , and two Uncirculated 1909 VDB Wheat Cents . That was lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up some silver dimes , 1911 and 1914 Barber in Good and 1928 , 1367 nice Mercuries , some silver Walking Liberty Halves 1917 S Obverse , 1919 , 1919 D  and 1919 S . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated silver 1964 Canadian dollar . Danke will probably want it but he probably has nothing to trade.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Indiana State seal in .925 silver , a 1971 S silver dollar , a 1922 silver dollar  , a half dozen 1969 forty percent silver halves and a 1921 D silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today I sold an 1851 Gold dollar in About Uncirculated to an older handicapped gentleman for dealer Wholesale Extra Fine bid ( 25.00 dollars off About Uncirculated wholesale dealer ask price ) . It was a Christmas gift for himself so I threw in two Buffalo nickels for free he needed for his collection , a 1914 D and a 1916 S .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1946 to 2008 set of roosevelt dimes , a set of Mercury dimes missing three ( 1916 D , 1921 & 1921 D ) , I had an extra 1921 to stick in there . I picked up a complete set of Ike dollars with the silver issues and a  complete set of Anthony dollars . three Unc anthony dollars and some Buffalo nickels . The only really nice Unc nickels in there were common dates , 1936 S and 1937 D . A  lot of Peace dollars , one from ea yr from 1922 - 1935 and two extra . four common commem. halves , three of them silver , a crappy Barber silver Half , a 40 percent silver S Proof 1976 quarter , a 1964 proof quarter , a 1909 D Barber quarter in VG , an 1837  silver Bust Half , an Extra Fine 1867 Shield nickel and a 1914 D 2 1/2 dollar Gold pc .. That was a lot of fun . I might put up the Mercury dime set for sale . I put an Extra Fine 1878 7 Tailfeather silver Morgan dollar , an Uncirculated 1882 S silver Morgan dollar and a 1921 D silver Morgan dollar , all of which I already had into my dollar set .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1881 O silver Morgan dollar in Extra Fine and an 1827 Large Cent  .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1907 2 1/2 dollar gold pc and an About Uncirculated 1858 Flying Eagle Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1916 silver Barber quarter for a set . It is a fairly common coin but it also the last year and I had not seen one in quite some time , when I see them they were all always from the branch miints .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up eight different silver Seated Liberty  Half Dimes from 1839 to 1858 . I have a collection of these in low grade I have been piddling around with for over a decade , but after you amass the more common 30 to 35 or so of them you do not see many . I actually needed two of these .Merry Christmas !

----------


## oyarde

Past couple days , I picked up about a dozen Extra Fine early date silver Mercury dimes , an 1868 Shield nickel , an 1806 Half Cent in Fine , small 6 , stemless and a 1916 D silver Walking Liberty Half

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1927 silver Standing Liberty quarter and some About Uncirculated and Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , 1901 O ,1891 S ,1890 , 1888 and 1879 and an Extra Fine 1886 O . That was fun . Too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple silver Canadian specimen dollars , 1975 & 1978 , three Papua New Guinea coins , an uncirculated 1979 Near Date Anthony dollar , a couple Isle of Man Crowns , 1991 & 1993 , an 1854 Large Cnt in Fine , a Good 1921 silver Mercury dime ,an About Uncirculated 1833 silver Bust Half and an Extra Fine 1853 Arrows & Rays silver Seated Liberty Half . The two Halves might be for sale for 550.00 all together. That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1995 S silver Proof dime , an Uncirculated 1864 Copper / nickel Indian Cent , an About Uncirculated 1931 silver Panamanian 1/10 , an About Uncirculated 1854 Large Cent and an Uncirculated 1853 Large Cent . I am keeping the Panamanian dime and might sell the rest for 384.00 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1871 Very Fine Seated Liberty silver dollar for my Type Set  and an Uncirculated 1892 silver Barber quarter which I am going to stick in my Type Set too and I will sell the Extra Fine or About Uncirculated one that is in there. The new Barber quarter matches my 1892 Barber Half in there.That was a lot of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1931 S silver Mercury dime , an Uncirculated 1891 silver Seated Liberty dime , a 1924 silver Standing Liberty quarter in Very Fine , an 1897 O silver Barber quarter , an About Uncirculated 1916 D silver Barber quarter , a 1939 Golden Gate Bridge Exposition token  and a 1775  Bungtown English Token . A lot of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1858 O Extra Fine silver Seated Liberty Half and a pair of 1932 S silver quarters , one Very Good the other About Uncirculated .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1855 O with Arrows silver Half in Good 6 , an 1854 O  with Arrows silver Half in Very Fine , an Uncirculated 1883 MS 61 silver Morgan dollar and an 1882 O / S Extra Fine silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Extra Fine 1894 O silver Morgan dollar , a couple of About Uncirculated Morgan dollars , 1881 O and 1900  and a pair of Proof like 1964 silver Canadian dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1890 silver Seated Liberty dime , a pair of silver Canadian dollars , 1960 & 1981 .

----------


## oyarde

Last night , I picked up an 1894 O silver Morgan dollar , PCGS CAC Extra Fine 40. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1992 Silver Eagle , three  1950 D / S silver quarters  and an 1896 S Fine  silver Morgan dollar . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 2004 S Proof silver quarter set , a pair of silver Morgan dollars , Uncirculated 1883 O and a Very Good 1895 S . That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  25 different Canadian Five Cent Silver pc's  from 1872 - 1920, an 1858 silver Half Dime in Fine , an 1870 two Cent pc in Very Good , a 1927 Extra Fine silver dollar , a 1938 D silver German Third Reich Two Mark pc , a 13 gram pc of Taxco Mexico sterling silver jewelry with abalone and a pair of Barbados two dollar Proofs , 1973 & 1974 . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1853 O silver Half with Arrows & Rays  and an 1892 O silver dollar in Very Fine . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple PCGS AU50 gold coins , a 1912 2 1/2 gold Indian and a 1911 5.00 Gold Indian . Both nearly as handsome as I . Then I picked up an Extra Fine 1861 Nova Scotia Cent .

----------


## oyarde

This evening , I picked up an uncirculated PCGS MS 65 silver Mercury dime , a 1943 P / P NGC  VP - 004 uncirculated MS 64 nickel , a 1934 D Extra Fine Buffalo nickel and an uncirculated PCGS Full Bell Lines 1963 D silver Franklin Half .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up 13 different silver Franklin Halves , some AU's and Unc's in there . Not bad . Too bad Danke had to work . I took the holiday off .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an AU 58 NGC 1903 about uncirculated silver dollar , an uncirculated  NGC MS62 1926 Sesquicentennial silver commemorative half , an 1853 silver Seated Liberty quarter with Arrows & Rays in Very Good  , an 1864 L Indian Cent  in Good and a 1976 silver Bahamas Proof . Lots of fun . I have a year set of dollars I started 1878 - 1981 that I am nearly done with and the 1903 goes in there . I think I only need an 1893 , probably try and wait until i can find a Very Fine or so .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a couple silver quarters , 1894 S and 1936 D , a 1912 D silver Barber Half , a couple  1880's silver Seated Liberty dimes and about two dozen silver Barber dimes from 1901 to 1916 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Morgan dollars in Extra Fine , 1892 & 1897 , 16 different 1908 - 1916 silver Barber dimes , an 1852 Three Cent silver pc. and a 1964 silver Bermuda dollar . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1911 D 2 1/2 dollar Gold Indian  . It is the last one I needed for my set . Nearly as handsome as I .

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today , I picked up an 1852 D Gold dollar . Pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday evening I picked up a pair of About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , 1882 O / S and 1889 O . I have the 1889 O sold already , might keep the other .

----------


## oyarde

Picked up an 1855 Type 2 gold dollar . It has About Uncirculated details but it is holed . I am just going to keep it .Those things are hard to find in decent shape under 310.00 or so . I would not have bought this probably if it was a Type 1 or if I did I would only pay gold weight for it , I gave a little more than that for this one .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver dollars , an 1882 S Fine PCGS  , an 1887 About uncirculated PCGS , 1894 O Very Fine PCGS  and a 1923  About uncirculated NGC . Lot of fun

----------


## Anti Globalist

Well the cup I had that was filled with change is gone.  Now I have to fill the cup back up again.

----------


## oyarde

> Well the cup I had that was filled with change is gone.  Now I have to fill the cup back up again.


Who got your cup ? You have a girlfriend now ?

----------


## oyarde

Slow day today , but against my better judgement I did pick up an Uncirculated 1917 German Five Mark note , hopefully I can make a buck off of it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three silver dollars , a 1901 S , 1902 and 1903 . I have the 1901 S sold and am keeping the 1903 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 50 1908  2 1/2 dollar gold Indian . Nearly as handsome as I .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a worn out trade dollar  and an Extra Fine 1894 O silver dollar . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1990 Silver Ike dollar , an 1878 Netherland Half Cent in About Uncirculated , 31 different silver Canadian dimes and a 1992 Zaire One Million note . I think that makes me a millionaire in at least three or so countries .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 1925 silver Lexington - Concord Commem. Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 Gold dollar .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an About Uncirculated 1927 2 1/2 dollar Gold Indian and a 3/4 oz silver 2016 Canadian Wolf .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 1897 O silver dollar . Nice find .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1880 About Uncirculated Five Dollar gold pc , an 1851 About Uncirculated one dollar gold , an About Uncirculated 1937 Cent , an Extra Fine - corroded 1915 S Cent and a Very Good 1900 O silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1851 Gold dollar , a 1942 silver Canadian Half , a 1952 silver Commem. Half and a 1912 5 cent silver Newfoundland pc . Lots of fun .Too bad Danke has to work , I still have a 100 in muh wallet for beers.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1877 silver Seated Liberty quarter in Good , an 1851 Gold dollar , a 1987 Silver Eagle , three silver Barber dimes , the two better ones were an 1898 in Very Fine and a 1914 D in Very Fine , an Uncirculated 1923 silver Peace dollar , a 1906 Extra Fine V nickel and a common date uncirculated silver Morgan dollar . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1919 D  silver Standing Liberty quarter in Fine 15 with a strong date . A very tough find under 181.50 . I also picked up some silver dimes 1949 , 1958 , 1993 and 1999 S silver proofs . Some Barber quarters in Good , 1894 O , 1898 S , 1900 S , 1902 O , 1909 S , 1910 D , 1911 and 1913 .   Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1855 About Uncirculated Large Cent with upright fives . I kind of like the other two versions better ( Slant Fives and Knob on Ear ) but it was so nice I had to anyway . I have an 1856 Uncirculated , high grade in my Type Set so I did not really need it , but I deserve it .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1849 silver Seated Liberty dime in good , a 1929 2 1/2 dollar gold pc. in About uncirculated , an 1872 Indian Cent in About Uncirculated  and an 1892 Canadian Large Cent in About Uncirculated . Too bad Danke was busy shoveling snow .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1900 silver Morgan dollar , a 1908 S Indian Cent in  Fine 15 an 1824 Large Cent in Very Fine , an Uncirculated 1915 Canadian Cent , an About Uncirculated 1925 silver Lexington - Concord Commem. Half , a 1974 Uruguay 10K Peso note , an 1871 Prince Edward Island Cent in Very Fine , an 1832 Novia Scotia Half Cent  and an Uncirculated MS64 California Gold quarter dollar . Lots of fun , too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up a pair of uncirculated Wheat Cents , 1945 D & S , an 1899 O silver Barber quarter in Good , a Very Fine 1898 Indian Cent and an Extra Fine 1929 D silver Mercury dime .

----------


## oyarde

This morning ,I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 1911 nickel , an 1851 gold dollar , a Very Good 1866 Indian Cent , an Extra Fine 1853 silver Seated Liberty quarter with Arrows & Rays . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up an 1873 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty Quarter in Extra Fine , an 1855 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty in about uncirculated , an 1855 Knob on Ear Very Fine large Cenet , an 1833 About Uncirculated silver Bust Half , an 1821 Extra Fine  silver Bust Half , an 1807/6 Fine large Cent  , a Byzantine Syphate coin  and an 1879 Carson City dollar in Very Good . That was fun

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1856 Gold Dollar in Extra Fine . Probably not quite make an about uncirculated on the Reverse . I'll take it .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an NGC Proof 69 2011 W silver Eagle , some uncirculated silver Mercury dimes , 1941 D MS 66 , 1944 D MS66 , 1944 S MS67 and two 1945 S's MS65 & MS66 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an MS 66 FB 1941 D uncirculated  silver Mercury Dime , an old ANACS holder AU50 1835 Half Cent , an AU 1853 Large Cent , an old ANACS holder 1916 D/D silver Barber quarter in very good  and an ANACS 1970 S proof Proof 68 silver half . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 2003 one ounce Shawnee Nation silver dollar , an 1842 Large Cent in Very Good an 1852 Good 6 Large Cent , a 1964 mint set , an 1844 Bank of Montreal Half Penny , an 1849 Very Good 10 Large Cent , an 1859 Very Fine 30 Indian Cent ,  an 1848 Very Fine 30 Large Cent and an 1851 Fine 15 Large Cent . That was fun , too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1865 RPD Extra Fine two cent pc . I would trade it to Danke for his truck and a case of beer but I already have it sold to a guy for a type set .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1935 silver dollar , an About Uncirculated 1892 Columbian Exposition silver Half , a silver 1900 Barber dime , an 1853 with Arrows ,silver Half dime , a 1911 D Gold 2 1/2 dollar Indian  , a couple 2003 Shawnee Nation silver one ounce  Dollars . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an Uncirculated 1935 D silver Mercury dime .

----------


## Anti Globalist

How many coins have you collected in total?

----------


## oyarde

> How many coins have you collected in total?


A lot . A lot of them I give to the kids and grandkids , some I keep and some I sell . I really never sold any until I started some selling around 11 years ago or so . Until then mostly I just bought and collected since I was a small boy and it was a massive amount . I have lightened the load considerably  . I still see things though that I like and think I deserve .

----------


## oyarde

> How many coins have you collected in total?


The Second Sun of every month except May there is a coin show in Indy at the Knights of Columbus at 71st st and Keystone and the Lafayette coin club has a show sometimes , I was just at it last month . The dealers from Bloomington attend those shows too .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up a silver 100 Monte Carlo Casino chip .Kind of pretty .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1835 silver Bust Quarter in Very Fine , some silver Barber quarters in Good , 1908 S , 1909 O and 1915 S , an Uncirculated 1899 silver Barber dime . a 1951 S Uncirculated silver quarter , some Large Cents , 1798 about good , 1803 Good  and 1801 1/000 AG .

----------


## fedupinmo

For the small potater collector, I added to my round collection today. I have a small collection among my stash of coin replica art rounds, and my current "Mercury Dime" has a ding in her cheek... plus, I am a sucker for Liberty Mint. I didn't have an "Indian Head penny" or "Standing Liberty quarter" before today.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday evening I picked up a brilliant uncirculated 1891 S silver Morgan dollar , an About Uncirculated 58  1898 silver Morgan dollar , a 1913 S Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Good and an 1834 Large Cent in Very Good , a scarcer variety with Large 8 , Large Stars and Large letters , three silver Proof Ike dollars 1971 S , 1972 S , 1976 S  Two Proof 69 and one Proof 65 , an MS 65 uncirculated silver Peace Dollar , a 1967 silver Uncirculated Canadian dollar , a 2003 silver Canadian Rocky Mountain 20.00 dollar coin , an uncirculated 1943 Walking Liberty Half , a 1964 NGC Proof Like  MS 66 uncirculated silver Canadian Dime , four Proof 70 2008 S Monroe dollars and about nine NGC MS66 uncirculated silver dimes , all 1953 S , 1954 S and 1955 S , A pair of 14K gold bunny ear rings for one of the Grandaughters . Pretty good haul . I may have spent all of my lunch money for Mon & Tue too , maybe Danke will loan me some .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up 20 different 1859 - 1901 Cansdian Large Cents , an uncirclated 1962 Candian silver dollar and a 1942 uncirculated British silver six pence .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1953 D Wheat Cent and a nice 1853 silver Three Cent pc .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1892 O silver Morgan dollar in Fine , an 1835 Very Good Large Cent , small 8 , small stars . An about Uncirculated 1905 Indian Cent  and a 1915 S Wheat Cent in Good

----------


## oyarde

Over the weekend and this morning , I picked up an 1852 silver Three Cent pc , a PCGS 1917 S Type 2 silver Standing Liberty quarter in VF , a 2019 Proof West Point mint Cent , an uncirculated 1921 silver dollar , two 1848 Large Cents , one in UNC the other in AU , two 1801 Large Cents , one in Good the other in AG , an 1803 Large Cent in Good , an 1822 and 1838 Large Cents in Very Good and an 1852 Large Cent in Very Fine . Lots of fun , too bad I did not have Dankes wallet .

----------


## oyarde

Finally picked up an 1838 Bust Half ( reeded edge ) for my Type set , nice extra fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up 26 different silver Barber Dimes and  a 1905 S  About Uncirculated 55  silver Barber Half . Lot of fun . Too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Chinese silver dollar , an 1878 S silver Morgan dollar in Uncirculated ,  an About Uncirculated 1880 O silver dollar , an 1854 Large Cent in Fine  and a 1946 Double Die Reverse silver Walking Liberty Half in Fine . Lots of fun

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up a coin I do not know anything about , it is an 1895 silver Proof Great Britain  and what I think is a 4 shilling coin . It was fun anyway .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up a Canadian Large Cent book , an Extra Fine 1836 silver Bust dime and a PCGS MS65+ 1943 D uncirculated silver Walking Liberty Half . Lots of fun Too bad Danke has to work , he could drive me around on my sdventures .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1910 S silver Barber dime , an 1891 S silver Quarter in Very Good , a pair of Large Cents , 1831 Good , 1848 Very Fine , and an about uncirculated 1878 S silver dollar and a bottle of hungarian pear brandy. Lots of fun

----------


## Danke

You need to trade me some of your "finds" that you "picked up" for some beads.  PM me.

----------


## oyarde

> You need to trade me some of your "finds" that you "picked up" for some beads.  PM me.


We currently accept some beads in 10K or higher gold if they are solid , none of those hollow beads like your ancestors tried to peddle .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair  of Shield nickels , First year on the nickel ,1866 with Rays  and an 1874 , a Brilliant Uncirculated 1958 silver Franklin Half , an 1853 large cent in Good , an 1822 Fine Large Cent  N- 6 R-3 , 16 different Five Cent silver Canadian pc.'s , an 1888 silver seated Liberty dime , an 1853 with Arros silver Half Dime , and another pair of Large Cents in Good , 1842 & 1843 . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1845 Very Fine Large Cent and five silver Eagles 1995 , 1997 , 2001 , 2003 and 2007 .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an uncirculated  Peruvian gold 1/5 Libra . Pretty good looking Indian on that . Danke really likes Indians so he probably has one . This is only my second so I am keeping it .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday evening , I picked up an 1844 Bank of Montreal Half Penny , an 1890 Very Fine nickel , a scarce 1826/5 Very Fine Large Cent , an 1867/67 Indian Cent and an 1848 silver Seated Liberty Dime in Good . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday evening and today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1821 silver Bust Half , an Uncirculated 1923 D silver Peace dollar , an Extra Fine 1882 0/S silver Morgan dollar , an About Uncirculated 1880 silver Morgan dollar , a 1963  , 1964 , 1985 uncirculated silver and 1992 Proof 69 silver Canadian dollars . Some NGC Proof 66 and Pf 67 silver quarters ,  two 1954's , two 1959's  and a 1962 , an ANACS Proof 68 DCAM 1982 silver Washington Half , an 1857 Very Fine 35 ANACS Flying Eagle Cent , two 1955 uncirculated silver Franklin halves , an old ANACS holder 1995 Double Die MS66 Red uncirculated cent , some ANACS Buffalo nickels , 1917 D Very Fine 20 , 1923 S Very Fine 20 and a 1926 S Fine . Two old ANACS holdered 1950 D/S Very Fine 25 silver quarters , an ANACS AU55 1950 D/S silver quarter and an old ANACS holder 1942 D Double Die Obverse silver quarter in Good 6 . That was a lot of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1941 S Red Cent , an 1896 nickel in Good, an Uncirculated 1954 MS 66 silver quarter and a 1997 D Half in MS 67 . Only spent 13.00 and still had fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  a Very Fine 1913 Type 1 Buffalo nickel  , a pair of silver Barber Halves  , a 1912 D in Very Fine and a 1913 S in Fine and a pair of silver Walking Liberty halves  , 1920 D and 1929 S  . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today I picked up a 2013 silver Britannia , a 1951 silver Canadian dollar , and two forty percent silver Kennedy Proof Halves 1968 S and 1969 S .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday evening and earlier today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1964 Copper Nickel Indian Cent  an about Uncirculated 1899 silver Barber quarter , a 1921 Very Good silver Mercury Dime , an Uncirculated 1930 Buffalo nickel , a pair of Uncirculated silver Franklin Halves , 1963 P & D ,  some Canadian Large Cents all in Extra Fine , 1903 , 1904 , 1905 , 1907 , 1908 , 1914 & 1915 , BU 1964 P set  , an 1873 Very Fine  Open 3 Indian Cent, an About Uncirculated 1856 silver Half Dime , a 1962 silver Proof set  and an 1865 three cent nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an 1834 silver Bust dime and an uncirculated 1937 S Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1950 D PCGS MS66 silver dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine silver Flowing Hair 1806 quarter , a Very Good 1921 silver Mercury dime and a brilliant uncirculated 1882 silver Seated Liberty dime . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Lafayette dollar and  1965 Proof Canadian nickel . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1806 silver Flowing Hair quarter in About Good , a Very Fine 1919 S silver Standing Liberty quarter , an About Uncirculated 1923 D silver Dollar , some Indian Cents  in Fine , 1859 & 1897 , some Indian Cents in About Uncirculated , 1905 , 1906 & 1908 , two Silver Eagles and a bunch of Buffalo nickels .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1933 Wheat Cent , an Uncirculated 1938 D Buffalo nickel , a pair of Uncirculated  MS 66 silver quarters 1944 & 1946 S , a 1926 Near Date 6 Canada AU 53 NGC Nickel , a pair of silver Barber dimes 1901 in Uncirculated and 1901 S in Extra Fine . Ten Uncirculated PCGS MS 66 silver dimes , five 1953 S , a 1954 , 1954 S , 1956 , 1959 , 1959 D and 1961 , a 1999 S silver Delaware quarter Proof 69 DCAM , a 2003  silver Proof Kennedy Half Proof 69 DCAM , a 1924 D Wheat Cent in Fine with a Rev die crack and a Fine 12 1934 Double Die Obverse silver quarter . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine 1803  S-232 R-1 Cent , too bad Danke could not come along , I have to tighten muh budget with property taxes coming up .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1876 Indian Cent in Very Good , an 1835 silver Bust quarter in Very Fine , a 2007 silver eagle and an about uncirculated  1896 silver Morgan dollar . That was fun , if I had just had Dankes wallet I might have done more .

----------


## oyarde

Friday & Sat . I picked up an Extra Fine 1833 silver Bust Half , an 1857 Flying Eagle Cent in Good  and a 1913 D Type 1 Buffalo nickel in Very Good .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Extra Fine 1858 Small Letters Flying Eagle Cent . Pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated MS62  1888 O VAM - 9  silver Morgan dollar . It is a beauty . Too bad Danke was not along .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1945 silver Walking Liberty Half , a 1906 D silver Barber Half in Good , a 1916 D silver Barber quarter in Good, some uncirculated  S mint silver Ike dollars , a pair of Silver Peace dollars , 1922 D VF & 1923 S AU , an 1851 silver Three Cent pc in Good , an 1841 O Fine silver Seated Liberty dime , a 1916 D Mercury dime , an 1874 CC Trade dollar , an 1838 Small Stars , No Drapery silver Seated Liberty Dime in Good . That was fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  an 1834 silver Bust Half in Very Fine , an 1818 Large size silver Bust quarter in Very Good for my Type Set , a pair of Wheat Cents , a 1913 S in Extra Fine , 1915 S in Very Good , a 1921 S Fine Buffalo nickel and a 1920 S About Uncirculated silver Mercury dime . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1853 About Uncirculated gold dollar and an 1857 silver Seated Liberty quarter in Very Fine. That was fun . I like gold dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1891 V nickel , an 1870 2 Cent Pc in a plastic paperweight 100 yr anniversary of a Louisville headquartered distiller ( that Co.'s 150 yr anniv will be next yr ) and 7 different common Morgan and Peace silver dollars , an About Uncirculated 58 silver 1878 S  Morgan dollar , an About Uncirculated  1857 Flying Eagle Cent , and a lovely , just short of Fine 1878 silver Seated Liberty Half . Lots of fun .

----------


## ATruepatriot

Had to share this... Pretty cool.

Ancient mystery or a hoax? Archaeologists investigate rare find at Lake Powell

PAGE, Ariz.  Is it a remarkable discovery or a clever hoax?

A hiker in southern Utah has found what appear to be old Spanish coins possibly dating back to the time of the conquistadors and perhaps even earlier, long before the voyages of Columbus.

The big question the National Park Service is trying to answer is: If theyre real, what are they doing in southern Utah?

"This is very exciting," said park service archaeologist Brian Harmon. "Ive never seen anything like this in my career."

https://www.ksl.com/article/46535893...at-lake-powell

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half and 18 different About Uncirculated silver Mercury dimes .

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a circulated 1850 California Gold one dollar from a 1915 Harts coins of the golden west display for the Pan Am International Expo . It has the Locke Rev 3 which is my favorite of those.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> This morning , I picked up a circulated 1850 California Gold one dollar from a 1915 Harts coins of the golden west display for the Pan Am International Expo . It has the Locke Rev 3 which is my favorite of those.


Now that is pretty cool! Do you happen to know how much it weighs?

----------


## oyarde

> Now that is pretty cool! Do you happen to know how much it weighs?


Just under a gram where a US gold dollar will weigh 1.6

----------


## oyarde

This evening I picked up a Very Good 1913 silver Barber Half , an Extra Fine 1915 S Wheat Cent  and a pair of About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , 1885 S and 1897 S .

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Just under a gram where a US gold dollar will weigh 1.6


I'll give you two dollars in bitcoin for it... You will be getting double the "value". lol

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty half , a .223 rifle , box of ammo , an 1861 Extra Fine silver Seated Liberty Half and a Very Fine 1875 siilver Seated Liberty Half . Lots of fun , too bad Danke has to work .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Brilliant Uncirculated 1927 D silver dollar and a Very Fine 1876 Carson City silver Seated Liberty quarter . Nice .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1998 Proof Silver Eagle and an About Uncirculated 1835 silver Bust Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a a 1974 S Ike dollar for one of my sets , a 1964 silver Proof quarter , a 2001 S silver Proof Half , an  Extra Fine 1921 silver Peace dollar , a 1919 D Fine Buffalo nickel , a 1924 D  Fine 15 Buffalo nickel , a Greek  175 - 164 BC Antiochus IV , a Roman  161 - 180 AD Marcus Arelius , six silver Proof 69 state quarters , and an  Uncirculated 1864 Copper - nickel Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1909 Uncirculated silver Barber dime , three Canadian five cent silver pc.'s , 1871 , 1886 & 1892 , an About Uncirculated 1922 Canadian nickel , two silver Proof 70 dimes , 2000 S & 2003 S ,  seven different About Uncirculated 58 or Uncirculated 1901 to 1920 Canadian Large Cents and a James Madison silver Proof 66 1993 Commem. Half . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Past couple days I picked up a Very Fine 1914 S Buffalo nickel , a 1961 silver Proof set and a couple sets of silver proof quarters , 2008 & 2009 .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1952 S silver Half , a no value but kind of neat  200O D uncirculated Cent with the D filled with grease or something and mostly absent except a grease spot and a 2016 one ounce .999 Rand Paul silver Round .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1876 S silver Trade Dollar . It has been cleaned which is a shame but I think  the best one I have is an Extra Fine so if I decide to put it in my Type Set it would be an upgrade . I might offer it for sale first . I would value it at 880.00 ordinarily  and since it has been cleaned I would consider taking Half that .

----------


## tfurrh

Ever talk to anyone about numismatics, and they're like "I've got a Susan B Anthony dollar and a fifty cent piece. I also have every state quarter except __________."

----------


## Swordsmyth

Australia has become mired in a currency crisis of its own making.
  The RBA confirmed Thursday that 46 million new A$50 bank notes have  been printed with an embarrassing typo. The "new and improved" notes,  which incorporated new technologies to prevent counterfeiting, were  rolled out in October.
  But the notes also include an unanticipated defect: The word  "responsibility" is misspelled in the yellow note's "micro-text." The  copy editors apparently missed the fact that the second "i" was missing.

  The note features the indigenous writer and inventor David Unaipon on  one side, and Edith Cowan, the country's first female member of  Parliament, on the other.
  The error occurred on Cowan's side, which included an excerpt from one of her most famous speeches (sexist).
  "It is a great* responsibilty [sic]* to be the only woman here, and I want to emphasise the necessity which exists for other women being here," the note reads.
  A spokeswoman for the RBA has confirmed that the central bank is  "aware" of the error, and that it would be corrected in the next run,  which means these notes will almost certainly become collector's items  some day.
  So "no ragrets," right?





https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...n-50-banknotes

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1851 O gold dollar . Pretty cool.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up 21 different Canadian Large Cents , mostly Extra Fine 1859 - 1901 , a dozen different silver Barber dimes 1908 to 1916 in Good to Fine , a Very Fine  scarce Die #2 1944 D/S Wheat Cent , an 1863 Uncirculated civil War token and a 1943 Belgium 100 Frank / 20 Belgas Very Fine note . Wed I will be looking at a Browning 28 Gauge shotgun . Maybe Danke will donate to my ammo fund .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1868 2 1/2 dollar Gold pc. with Extra Fine 45 details and an 1828 Silver Bust Half , Square Base 2 , Small 8's and Small Letters in About Uncirculated. Pretty cool

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 pair of NGC silver Peace dollars , 1922 S and 1926 S , an About Uncirculated 1885 silver Morgan dollar , an About Uncirculated 1863 Civil War Token ,  an Uncirculated 1909 Wheat Cent , a 1907 silver Barber quarter in Good , a Proof 69 W NGC 2019 Cent , a nice 1852 silver Three Cent pc. , a silver 1958 Proof quarter , an Uncirculated 1944 P silver War Nickel , a dozen Bomber fishing lure crankbaits , a Browning 28 Ga shotgun , six boxes of shells , two choke tubes , Full and Improved , lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1849 gold dollar , a pair of Buffalo nickels , 1920 D in Very Good and an About Uncirculated 1936 . An uncirculated 1930 Wheat Cent , an Extra Fine 1918 S silver Standing Liberty quarter and an 1877 Carson City silver Seated Liberty quarter in Fine .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1922 D Weak D Brown ,Fine Wheat Cent , 20 more Bomber fishing lure Crankbaits , a 1912 S silver Barber Half , a 1929 D silver Standing Liberty quarter , a 1936 silver Walking Liberty Half , an Extra Fine 1880 S silver Morgan dollar and an Uncirculated 1941 silver Walking Liberty Half . Lots of fun . Maybe Danke will take me fishing in his boat .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and this morning I picked up a 1924 D Wheat Cent in Fine , an 1858 Small Letter Flying Eagle Cent in Very Fine , an 1834 silver Bust Half in Very Fine , an Uncirculated 1983 Canadian silver dollar , an 1875 S Very Fine silver Seated Liberty quarter , a 1907 D silver Barber quarter , three About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , 1878 S , 1879 S and 1889 . Two silver Peace Dollars in Extra Fine , 1928 S and 1935 S . Some silver Standing Liberty quarters , a 1926 S in Very Good , two 1930 in Very Fine and a 1930 S in Very Fine . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 1878 7 Tailfeather Reverse of 1879 silver Morgan dollar , an About Uncirculated 1886 O silver Morgan dollar  , a 1961 Proof 65 PCGS silver Franklin Half , an 1869 Three Cent Proof coin with a mintage of about 600 , a Very Fine 1915 S Wheat Cent , a new Buffalo nickel book , an 1854 Bank of Upper Canada Half Penny , an 1897 S silver Barber quarter in Good for one of my Sons sets ,  an 181 Large Cent in Very Fine , lovely coin and an 1843 About Uncirculated silver Seated Liberty Half . A lot of fun , I think I have the Morgan dollars sold and plan to keep the Three Cent pc and Seated Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some About Uncirculated silver dollars , 1884 S , 1922 D , 1923 D , a 1924 D Extra Fine silver Mercury dime and an 1879 Carson City  Very Fine silver dollar ( Capped CC die ) . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1899 nickel in Very Fine , a 1934 D Buffalo nickel in Very Fine , an 1888 S About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar , a 1914 D About Uncirculated  silver Barber quarter ,a Brilliant Uncirculated 1941 Full Split Bands silver Mercury dime , an 1934 About uncirculated silver Bust quarter , an Unc 1880 O silver Morgan dollar , a 1915 S Extra Fine Wheat Cent and an Uncirculated 1923 D silver Peace dollar . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1932 S Extra Fine 40 silver Washington quarter and an  Uncirculated 1935 E Silver Certificate one  note .

----------


## oyarde

Since yesterday , I have picked up a Brilliant Uncirculated  1880 O silver Morgan dollar , a pair of Very Fine Buffalo nickels , 1913 Type 2 and 1927 , a pair of Large Cents a Very Good 1851/81 and a Very Good 15 Stars 1817  , a 1935 D Unc Red Wheat Cent , an Extra Fine 1821 Large Date silver Bust dime ( for my Type set ) . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 1917 Type 1 silver Standing Liberty quarter and a red Brilliant Uncirculated 1909 VDB Wheat Cent .

----------


## phill4paul

Am looking for a wedding gift for a young couple. Something in the $300 price range. Not something strictly monetary, but with a unity, bonds type theme. Any suggestions?

----------


## oyarde

> Am looking for a wedding gift for a young couple. Something in the $300 price range. Not something strictly monetary, but with a unity, bonds type theme. Any suggestions?


Wedding gifts are tough . Hopefully they already have a coffee pot . Unity makes me think of things they could do together . Do they share any interests or hobbies ? Do they like to fish ?300.00 would probably get you a weekend of fishing on Lake Cumberland or dale Hollow with cabin , bait , boat , gas & ice  for two . There is a place that advertises that in the classifieds of Indiana Fish & Game magazine . Do they like to shoot ? 300.00 would probably get two people a guided day of quail hunting  over a dog on a hunting preserve .

----------


## phill4paul

> Wedding gifts are tough . Hopefully they already have a coffee pot . Unity makes me think of things they could do together . Do they share any interests or hobbies ? Do they like to fish ?300.00 would probably get you a weekend of fishing on Lake Cumberland or dale Hollow with cabin , bait , boat , gas & ice  for two . There is a place that advertises that in the classifieds of Indiana Fish & Game magazine . Do they like to shoot ? 300.00 would probably get two people a guided day of quiail hunting  over a dog on a hunting preserve .


  Oh, plenty of other ways to spend it. I was thinking about a particular coin worth $300 or so.

----------


## oyarde

> Oh, plenty of other ways to spend it. I was thinking about a particular coin worth $300 or so.


 There are coins in that area , as an example late 1820's to 1830's silver Bust Half dollars in About Uncirculated grade , 1840's - 1850's silver Seated Liberty Halves in Extra Fine or About Uncirculated , or any number of common about quarter ounce gold coins . Or for about that price you could probably find two 2019 1/10 oz Gold American Eagles on a buy it now on ebay . Then they would both have a matching one .

----------


## phill4paul

> There are coins in that area , as an example late 1820's to 1830's silver Bust Half dollars in About Uncirculated grade , 1840's - 1850's silver Seated Liberty Halves in Extra Fine or About Uncirculated , or any number of common about quarter ounce gold coins . Or for about that price you could probably find two 2019 1/10 oz Gold American Eagles on a buy it now on ebay . Then they would both have a matching one .


  Thanks, oyarde. Wedding is not until Sept. so will keep an eye out.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1880 O  silver Morgan dollar. Pretty Classy , like me .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1883 Shield Nickel in Very Fine and an 1897 O Extra Fine 45 + silver Morgan dollar . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up a couple Civil War Tokens . For anyone not aware those are small copper tokens made in northern cities to be used as cents  for change because small coins were horded and there was a shortage .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1883 Hawaii silver Half in Extra Fine .

----------


## Suzanimal

Last night, I was at a bar (I wasn't at work, I was just out and about) and a man gave me $20. I'm not sure why - he told me but I wasn't listening. Anyway, I spent it on a shot of Patron and a beer.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1884 O PCGS MS63 silver Morgan dollar , an Uncirculated 1970 Australian Half  ANACS  MS 65 , an Uncirculates 1925 silver Peace dollar , 21 different Canadian Five Cent silver pc.'s , and an 1881 O About Uncirculated 58 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an Uncirculated NGC MS61 1879 silver dollar . Very nice .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Proof Franklin silver Half and  1917 S Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a set of Lincoln Wheat Cents 1909 - 2009 just missing three , the 1909 S VDB , 1914 D and 1931 S .

----------


## Danke

Oyarde spotted today:

----------


## Danke

> Last night, I was at a bar (I wasn't at work, I was just out and about) and a man gave me $20. I'm not sure why - he told me but I wasn't listening. Anyway, I spent it on a shot of Patron and a beer.


"I'm not sure why"

LOL

----------


## oyarde

Past two days , I  picked up  a pair of Indian Cents , 1861 in Very Fine , 1868 in Fine , a Denmark 1902 VDP 9/8 NGC in About Uncirculated , a 1911 Australia silver shilling in Good , a 1938 Luxembourg silver 25 cent in Avout Uncirculated , two 2007 S silver proof dimes , four 2004 S silver Proof Kennedy halves , a 1925 East Africa silver shilling in Extra Fine 45 , an 1887 Canadian five cent silver pc. in Fine 15 , a 1977 S Ike dollar for one of my Ike sets , a 2002 S silver NGC Proof 69 Tenn.quarter ,  some old ANACS  small white holdered Jefferson nickels ,  1941 uncirculated MS66 , 1948 S MS65 Bremen 2715 , an Uncirculated 1904 Canadian large Cent , an uncirculated Red / Brown MS65 1954 English Farthing , an Uncirculated silver 2004 S silver Iowa  NGC Proof 68 quarter , a 2002 S silver Proof 69 Missouri quarter , an About Uncirculated 1946 Canadian silver Half , some silver Proof dimes , 1957 Pr66 ,  1959 Pr 65 ,1961 Pr 64 . 1963 Pf 68. An uncirculated first year 1922 Canadian nickel , a 1984 Canadian silver dollar , a 1915 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine and an 1883 Very Fine Hawaii dime . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

> Oyarde spotted today:


That trailer might be nicer than mine , I bought mine used for under 200. I like those fancy sideboards made from leftover barn roofing . In another 106 days we could reach 100K .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 2013 Royal Canadian Mint quarter with a Wood Duck  on it ( for me of course ) , a NGC 1921 D Very Good 8 silver Mercury dime ( I have it sold for 95.00 ) a 1962 silver Proof Franklin Half ( it will be for sale for 14.30 ) .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1883 silver Hawaii dime . Very cool.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated  1879 S reverse of 1879 silver Morgan dollar , a couple Uncirculated 1943 silver War nickels , a pair of Fine 1852 silver three cent pc's , one of them bent pretty bad, an Extra Fine 1925 silver Stone Mountain half , a 1908 O silver Barber quarter in Good, three Good silver Barber Halves , a Good pair of  Indian Cents , 1860 & 1875  , a Very Good 1812 Large Cent , an Extra Fine  1838 large Cent , a Very Good 1920 D Walking Liberty Half . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up an 1883 Hawaii quarter in About Uncirculated 58 .

----------


## oyarde

Most recently , I picked up an 1822/1 Extra Fine silver Bust Half ( for sale for 605.00 ) , an 1897 O Fine silver Barber quarter for me, an 1821 Very Fine large Date silver Bust Dime ( for sale for 231.00 ) , an 1894 O silver Morgan dollar in Very Good ,  a 1979 S Proof Type 2 for my dime book , an 1899 well struck About Uncirculated 58 silver Morgan dollar ( I think it is sold )  Lots of fun . I wish Danke would stop by and leave me a stack of cash . He is going to wish he had been investing with me when the stock market corrects .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1912 nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1943 Steel Cent and an Uncirculated 1937 S Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1851 Extra Fine 45 half cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up some Uncirculated NGC and  PCGS silver dollars in MS 61 & 62 , an 1878 7TF  , 1885 O and 1922 . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1878 7 Tailfeather Second Reverse silver Morgan dollar , a 1961 silver Proof quarter , a 1935 Double Die Reverse Fine Buffalo nickel , , a 1918 D Buffalo nickel in Good , a couple Uncirculated silver Wr nickels , 1943 & 1945 S . A 1931 S Very Fine silver  Mercury dime and a silver token with the 21st President on it . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a silver 1964 Kennedy Half , a three pc 1976 40 percent uncirculated silver set , a 1986 Proof silver eagle , a 40 percent silver 1973 S Ike dollar , a 1954 silver Proof set ( I am keeping the nickel ) , the Half is for sale for 23.00, an About Uncirculated 1937 S Buffalo nickel , a Very Fine 1916 S Buffalo nickel , a 2005 S silver Proof quarter set  ( for sale ) , a 1972 Gr.  Brit. Proof set , an Uncirculated 1913 Great Bitain Large Cent , an About Uncirculated 1953 A Red seal two dollar bill , an about uncirculated 1936 D  Buffalo nickel , an 1881 S MS62 uncirculated NGC silver Morgan dollar , 29 different mostly XF and AU silver Mercury dimes 1930 to 1945  and an 1876 Fine silver Seated Liberty dime . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a Fine 1723 Wood's Hibernia Colonial Halfpenny and a PCGS Very Good 8 1913 Type 2 Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a nice , higher grade 1861 Nova Scotia Cent, an Extra Fine 1837 Hard Times Token  and a 1982 Canadian silver dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up an Uncirculated MS 64 1959 silver Canadian Half ( for me ) ,  nine silver Canadian quarters , 1902 H ,1905 , two 1910 , 1918 , 1920 , 1937 , 1938 & 1939, two silver Canadian dollars , 1985 & 1990 ( for me ). A silver  1869 Spanish two pesata and a silver Spanish  1885 One Pesata , an ANACS Uncirculated 1999 New Jersey MS67 quarter , an 1829 silver Bust Half Dime in Very Good  ( for me ) , a 1914 D Buffalo nickel in Fine and an 1877 S silver Seated Liberty Half in Extra Fine ( I think I have these last two  sold for 195.00). Lots of fun

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Ubcirculated 1892 silver Barber dime for my Type Set , an  1838 Very  Good Large Cent  , an 1818 Extra Fine silver Bust Half  and an 1804 Crosslet 4 ,with Stems Fine 15 Half Cent . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a Very Good 1917 S Reverse Mintmark silver Walking Liberty Half and an About Uncirculated 53 1920 Canadian Five Cent silver pc .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up an 1894 silver Barber dime in Fine ( I think I have it sold at 110.00 ) , an 1883 O About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar and an Extra Fine 1909 Russian 10 Ruble note .

----------


## specsaregood

Picked up a silver round for the kid for the moon landing anniversary.

----------


## shakey1

> Picked up a silver round for the kid for the moon landing anniversary.


Sweet!

----------


## oyarde

> Picked up a silver round for the kid for the moon landing anniversary.


Nice .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1869/69 Indian Cent , a Fine 1866 Indian Cent and a Very Fine 1872 Indian Cent , an 1888 O Hot Lips silver dollar in Very Fine , another new Type Set book and an Extra Fine 1864 Indian Cent. Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Here lately I picked up a 1963 Red Seal five dollar note ,  an 1893 O Very Fine silver Barber dime , a 1918 D Extra Fine silver Mercury dime and 1924 S  Very Fine silver dime ,  a 1925 D Fine silver dime . a 1931 D Very Fine silver dime and an 1826 Good (  N-6 , R-2 ) , Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Here lately I picked up some cleaned , Very Fine details Buffalo  nickels , a pair of 1917 D and three 1916 S , an Uncirculated  8 Tailfeather  1878 silver Morgan dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another AU 1878 8 TF silver Morgan dollar , an about uncirculated 1890 silver Morgan dollar , a 1936 Double Die Obverse Very Good Buffalo nickel , an 1834 Small 8 Large Cent in Very Good , an 1886 Type 2 Indian Cent in Good and three Wheat Cents , 1911 D Very Fine , 1912 S Fine and 1912 D Very Good  . A pair of NGC AU58 silver Peace Dollars , 1922 S & 1923 S .Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1810/09 Large Cent About Good details  with a hole , a 1919 S Fine Buffalo nickel , an ounce of Sterling , aN Uncirculated silver 1944 D 20 Centavos pc. , a 1912 Newfoundland 20 cent silver pc. , a silver 1908 S Good Barber quarter , a G 6 silver 1895 O Barber Half , and a pair of Very Good silver Barber dimes  1899 O and 1900 O .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a uncirculated NGC MS63 1879 S silver dollar . Pretty cool .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Brilliant Uncirculated 1879 silver dollar . It could be prettier than I am .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Fine 1841 O silver Seated Liberty dime , an 1878 7/8 MS61 Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar , a 1920 Extra Fine  silver Standing Liberty quarter , a 1926 S Wheat Cent in Very Fine and an 1879 O About Uncirculated 58 silver Morgan dollar.

----------


## oyarde

This morning , I picked up a Very Fine 1917 S Buffalo nickel.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an About Uncirculated 1936 Buffalo nickel , an Uncirculated 1896 silver dollar ,  an 1855 Prince of Wales Model 1/2 Sovereign , an Uncirculated 1859 California Gold quarter dollar ,  a silver 1872 British shilling and a 1974 Gr Britain Proof set . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a higher grade AU 1858 silver Seated Liberty Half dime , a 1914 Very Fine Cent and a 1914 S Very Fine Wheat Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1839 O silver Half Dime , a 1917 S Rev S silver Walking Liberty Half , a pair of Proof Silver Eagles , 1988 and 2007 . Lots of fun. Too bad Danke had to work .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a Red / Brown Uncirculated 1932  MS 64 Wheat Cent , a Very Fine 1917 D OBV D  silver Walking Liberty Half , some Uncirculated and About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , 1879 O , 1886 O , 1890 O , 1890 S , 1891 and 1897 S . I have the Cent and probably the Dollars sold , the 1890 O certainly and I am keeping the Half . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up three about uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , an 1878 7 Tailfeather reverse of '79 , an 1880 and 1880 O . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today , I picked up some uncirculated MS62 ANACS silver Morgan dollars , 1883 O , 1889 and a pair of 1887's , an NGC AU58 about uncirculated 1904 silver Morgan dollar , a Very Fine 1925 S Buffalo nickel , an 1893 S silver Barber quarter ( for me ) , and a pair of 1993 five dollar Marshall Island coins ( for one of my Grand Daughters ) . 28 different V nickels , about half are Fine , 14 different Canadian nickels . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1916 silver Walking Liberty Half in Good for my second set ( nearly done , one to go ) and an Extra Fine 1838 silver Half  Dime for my Type set . A 2004 S Proof Sacajawea dollar , a 1976 S Proof quarter , a couple Wheat Cents , a three pc Steel Cent  set , a 1929 P set of circ coins , four nice G6 silver Barber Halves , an Unc 1883 O silver Morgan dollar and a little  junk silver . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are in a german zoo a lioness ate two newly born lions .  Coin collecting is a better hobby than lion collecting .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1916 S silver Walking Liberty Half to finish a set , a pair of Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , 1883 O & 1884. Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up  a 1991 Marshall Islands Ten dollar coin , a 1913 D Type 2 Buffalo nickel with Very Fine details , been cleaned . A  1930 S About Uncirculated silver Mercury dime , a 1911 S Very Good Wheat Cent , a 1925 D Extra Fine silver Mercury dime , an 1830 Guernsey 4 Doubles coin , very nice  a 1922 10,000 Mark  note in near Extra Fine , a 1923 One Million Mark note in Very Fine  , a 1934 Federal Reserve Note Boston , Five Dollar note in Very Fine , a 1959 Fairbanks Alaska Dollar coin , a 1964 20 note from South Vietnam in about uncirculated and a 1975 New Zealand uncirculated coin set . Lots of fun .

----------


## Swordsmyth

Plans for* "Peace, Prosperity, and Friendship" coin* are underway in the UK. They will be minted in time for Brexit Day.

  The Telegraph reports Millions of Brexit 50p Coins to be Minted in Time for October 31.
 Millions of special 50p Brexit coins are to be minted and ready to  spend in time to mark Britain's exit from the European Union, under  plans being drawn up by the Chancellor.
  Sajid Javid, who is also Master of the Mint, has asked officials to  look at whether the seven-sided coins can be produced in huge volumes in  time for exit day on October 31.
  The decision will be seen as a statement of intent that the Treasury  is fully behind Brexit now that its predecessor Philip Hammond, who was  mistrusted by Brexiteers for his gloomy prognosis on leaving the EU, has  returned to the backbenches.*Special Events*  The Royal Mint regularly issues special coins to mark national  moments notably a new set of coins which celebrate the London 2012  Olympics, including one that explained football's offside rule.
  A 50p coin was minted when the UK joined the European Economic  Community in 1973 and when the UK held the presidency of the EU in 1998.*Time to Celebrate*  Former Chancellor Philip Hammond, a Customs-Union Remainer, proposed  the coins distributing the coins on special order, on an eight week  custom order basis after March 29.
  Chancellor Javid wants the coins to be ready and in circulation by October 31.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ce-celebration

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of silver quarters , 1912 S and 1930 , a 1907 silver dime and an About Uncirculated 1945 silver Half

----------


## oyarde

In the past four days I picked up a pair of About Uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Halves  , an Extra Fine 1931 S silver Mercury dime and an About Uncirculated 1916 D Buffalo nickel .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1935 S silver Peace dollar , an Uncirculated 1939 French Indo China Cent , six different Uncirculated Tonga coins , a 100,000 German Mark note from 1923 , and a 1953 B Red Seal  two dollar note .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a pair of Uncirculated silver Walking Liberty Halves , 1942 & 1943 , and an about Uncirculated 1883 S silver Morgan dollar.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up a pair of NGC silver Peace dollars , a really nice  uncirculated 1926 MS61 and an About Uncirculated 1926 S . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an  1833 Hard Times token , a  NGC uncirculated MS63 1923 silver Peace dollar , ten silver dimes and a West Point mint  Silver Eagle . Lots of fun .

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Global Gold Industry Hit By "Forgery Crisis" As Fake Kilobars Flood The Physical Market*

----------


## oyarde

Buy your wares from oyarde  , authenticity guaranteed .

----------


## oyarde

Here lately , I picked up an 1888 O  Double Die Obverse Hot Lips Very Fine silver Morgan dollar , an 1864 Bronze Indian Cent in Good ,  an Extra Fine 1908 Indian Cent , a Very Good 1909 Indian Cent , a 1931 S Extra Fine silver Mercury dime . a 1927 S good silver Walking Liberty half and an Extra Fine 1939 S silver Walking Liberty half. Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some Fine and Very Fine 1927 D & S to 1929 D & S silver Standing Liberty quarters a Very Good 1938 D and Uncirculated 1943 silver Walking Liberty Halves , an Extra Fine 1883 S silver Morgan dollar , an 1821 silver Bust dime in Very Good and an 1866 Good Indian Cent , Lots of fun . One of my Sons picked up an 1892 O silver dollar . He is pretty happy with it.

----------


## oyarde

This morning I picked up four different very old Apothecary weights . They look like a coin or token but are marked by weight and were used on the scale to weigh various snake oil remedy medicines you could get much like today  with the exception that currently prices are much higher.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Very Good 1914 D Buffalo nickel and an 1849 Very Fine Large Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a beautiful Brilliant Uncirculated 1882 S silver Morgan dollar , an  800 AD silver Afghan Dirham , a MS67  uncirculated 1955 silver Washington quarter and an Uncirculated French 1918 silver 50 cent . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up a Very Fine 1883 Hawaii silver Half , an Uncirculated 1890 silver Morgan dollar , an About Uncirculated 1909 VDB Wheat Cent and a Very Good 1815 silver Bust quarter. Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Left my 20 dollar gold Kellogg money clip somewhere in Dallas on Vac last month so I bought myself a new money clip today with an AU 1921 Morgan dollar on it . This one will be less expensive to lose . I actually normally use them for business cards.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1901 About Uncirculated silver Morgan dollar , an 1848 Large Cent in Fine , a 1929 German 10 Mark note and three Crisp Uncirculated 1935 E one dollar notes.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I bought a pair of NGC MS64 uncirculated 1963 Franklin halves , an 1890 silver Seated Liberty dime , a couple of silver Barber dimes 1907 O & 1913 , three About Uncirculated silver Mercury dimes, 1940 D , 1941 and 1941 D , three different Proof silver Eagles , an Uncirculated MS65 Red PCGS 1909 VDB wheat Cent , an Uncirculated 1964 D silver quarter , an 1896 silver Barber quarter , a silver Krugerand  , a Silvertown bar and a PCGS MS63 uncirculated 1884 O silver Morgan dollar . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Past couple days I picked up a couple high grade 1923 Not Geld German notes , one from Bitburg ( 25 Pfenning ) and one from Braunschweig ( 5 million Marks  ), a 1953 A Red Seal two dollar note , another Uncirculated French 1918 silver 50 cent , a 1592  silver Rudolph II coin  and a silver Mauryan empire coin .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 1896 O silver Morgan dollar and a proof like Uncirculated 1878 S silver Morgan dollar . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1874 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty dime in Extra Fine . Might be better that the one in my Type Set .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an About Uncirculatedv 58 1941 silver Walking Liberty Half , a brilliant uncirculated Red 1955 wheat cent and an 1874/3 California Gold mint state 60 uncirculated gold half dollar ,  ( BG - 10 ) . Lots of fun .I have my new 1.80 ebay Vikings #5 Bridgewater  jersey on and am ready for the Colts , Vikings and Saints games .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an old ANACS holder uncirculated MS63 1884 silver Morgan dollar and an About Uncirculated 55 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an Extra Fine 1852 Gold dollar . Everyone should have at least one .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1921 S Wheat Cent , a PCGS Proof 67 1962 silver quarter an 1895 O Fine 15 silver quarter , an 800 AD silver Afghani silver Dirham  in Very Fine , and a Very Fine 35 1841 O silver quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today  I picked up a couple  S mint Proof silver Ike dollars , a pair of silver Morgan dollars , an 1882 Extra Fine and a 1900 O About uncirculated , an 1853 silver Three Cent pc.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1990 7 pc Canadian Proof set with a silver dollar , and two Canadian silver dollars , 1974 & 1979 .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1917 D silver Standing Liberty quarter variety 1 , an 1853 O with Arrows and Rays Fine silver Seated Liberty quarter , four more different Apothecary weights , an 1895 O Very Good silver Barber Half  , a 1921 Good silver Mercury dime  and an 1810/09 Very Good Large Cent . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up  an 1891 O About Uncirculated 58 silver Morgan dollar . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up four Uncirculated , consecutive 1976 Two Dollar FRN's  with first day postal covers on them , a pair of silver Canadian dollars , 1976 & 1979 , an 1835 Very Fine + silver Bust quarter , a Very Fine 1874 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty dime ( better than the one in my Type set I thought , but turns out I just put an XF in there ) and a Very Good 1914 silver Barber Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Extra Fine 1851 Gold dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1921 silver dollar and an About Good 3 1797 Half Cent .

----------


## oyarde

Today and yesterday,I picked up a Fine 1821 silver Bust quarter with a large Obv die crack , a MS 67 2000 Concept Dollar pattern token ,  a silver 2 1/2 Escudos from Mozambique , a half dozen uncirculated  Brazilian 1989 5K notes with consecutive numbers , a 1900 O silver Morgan dollar , a pair of Uncirculated Canadian silver dollars , 1973 & 1975, an 1856 silver Three Cent pc , an 1891 silver Seated Liberty dime , an Uncirculated 1953 red seal Two dollar note, a 1918 silver Very Good Walking Liberty Half , an 1897 O Extra Fine silver dollar , a 1949 S Brilliant Uncirculated silver Franklin Half , some silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1917 S Variety 1 in VF/XF , 1918 S Fine 15 with a die crack at the date , a 1917 Variety  1 Very Good, an 1897 O silver Barber quarter in About Good , and an Uncirculated 1880 O silver dollar. Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Open 3 , About Uncirculated 1873 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty dime ( it is a beauty and not for sale ) , an Uncirculated 1934 silver quarter , an 1846 Small Date Large Cent in Very Good , a Very Good 1929 D silver Walking Liberty Half , an Extra Fine 1853 with Arrows silver Half dime , a Fine 1854 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty quarter and a 1976 S silver Ike dollar . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1842 O silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Good and a pair of Brilliant Uncirculated silver Morgan dollars , 1879 O and 1896. That was fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today I picked up an 1891 silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Good , an Uncirculated 1881 S silver Morgan dollar, an Uncirculated 1963 silver Canadian dollar , an About Uncirculated 1916 silver Barber dime , a 1982 silver canadian dollar. Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday , I picked up an  About Unc  1888 O silver dollar and a 1988 silver eagle .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1917 D variety two silver Standing Liberty quarter with Full Head . Like me , it is a beauty.

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today , I picked up an 1808 Very Good Large Cent and a Good 1866 Indian Cent .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up a couple fancy new Capital plastic type coin holders , one for 5 Cent coins and one for Ten Cent . I found a Very Fine 1829 silver Bust dime to finish the dime Type set and I picked up an 1854 with Arrows Very Good silver Half dime . In the dime set I have the 1829 Very Fine , a Very Fine 1874 with Arrows , an About Uncirculated 1916 Barber , and a pair of Uncirculateds for the Mercury and dead president. Lots of fun . Some day I might see if the make a holder for the 1870's Seated Liberty Dime with  Arrows  coins . I can borrow some money from Danke.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an uncirculated 1904 Indian Cent . Not as handsome as I but close.

----------


## oyarde

Here lately I picked up  an Uncirculated 1964 Canadian silver dollar ,  a 1993 Israel mint set , an 1853 with Arrows silver dime in Very Good , an 1883 Racketeer nickel ,  four more old pharmacy scale weights , a 1940 silver British Half Crown in Extra Fine , an 1886 GSA silver Morgan dollar , an 1890 O GSA silver Morgan dollar, nine different Fine silver Barber dimes , an 1838 Very Good Large Cent , an 1853 three cent silver pc. , a 1934 D five dollar silver certificate note in Fine , a 1910 Russian 100 Ruble Extra Fine note , a Crisp Uncirculated 2002 Papua New Guinea 100 note , 6 Crisp Uncirculated 5K 1989 Brazilian  notes in sequence . A Fine 1723 Hibernia Del Gratia Colonial Farthing , a 1976 D Uncirculated dollar with a clipped planchet , an About Uncirculated 1922 silver Peace dollar with a clipped planchet , a 1949 S Brilliant Uncirculated silver dime , an 1876 uncirculated silver Seated Liberty dime , a 1926 Extra Fine silver Standing Liberty   quarter , and a 1916 S  about uncirculated Wheat Cent .Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Here lately , I picked up an Uncirculated Red/Brown 1864 Two Cent pc. and  a 1919 Poland 1000 note in Fine . Lots of Fun .

----------


## oyarde

Here recently I picked up an about uncirculated 1963 Red Seal 2 note and 1953 , 1953 A and 1953 C Red seal 2 notes , a 1967 silver Canadian Wolf Half , a pair of silver Seated Liberty quarters , 1877 & 1878 , an 1864 2 Cent in Good  and  a very old , undated India silver rupee .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up four  1/2 million , in sequence Turkish 1998 notes  , a pair of Silver Seated Liberty dimes , 1854 with arrows and 1890 , an 1817 Large Cent in Good , and a 1953 A red seal 2 note . World's greatest hobby has reached 71 readers a day here on RPF's , not an easy task .

----------


## oyarde

In the past two  days I picked up an Uncirculated 1919 Canadian silver dime ,  a pair of silver Liberty Seated Dimes , 1853 with Arrows and 1887 and a Small Letter 1858 Flying Eagle Cent . Merry Christmas everyone !

----------


## oyarde

Here around the Holidays I have picked up an 1843 petite head small date Large Cent in Very Good , an 1857 Prince Edward Island Large Cent , some uncirculated Canadian silver dollars , 1953 , 1959 , 1960 and 1962 . A pair of high grade 1936 China notes , a 1 in About uncirculated and a 5 in Crisp uncirculated ( they are for sale for 17.30 and shipping ) and a 1923 Brazil I Million note .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a really nice Brilliant Uncirculated 1951 S silver Half .

----------


## fedupinmo

I have been swept up again by the Liberty minded silver... and a Krugerrand! 



Liberty Mint, one of my favorites...




Not perfect, but the message is certainly sound...




This one really is my favorite though. My fluorescent kitchen lighting really doesn't do this one justice... the reds, the blues, the iridescence...







Of course silver is up right now, but these are more for their beauty than any monetary gain. Sometimes you just can't help but fall in love. 
The Constitution round is the shiniest of the bunch, and started the whole thing. I have another like with a bit of wear that has a beautiful golden tone to the background which makes Old Ironsides pop right out.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1928 silver Mercury dime , a 1930 silver Standing Liberty quarter , an 1866 2 CEnt pc. , a Very Fine plus 1835 silver Half Dime (  sold ) , an Uncirculated 1880 O silver Morgan dollar ( for sale 110.00), an 1876 silver Seated Liberty dime in Very Good , an About Uncirculated 1925 Spanish 100 note and a Good 1853 with Arrows silver Half Dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a couple silver German Five Mark pc.'s , an 1839 large Cent , an 1838 silver Half Dime and an 1898 O silver dime. Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up an 1865 two cent pc. and two silver Seated Liberty dimes , an 1887 and 1890 .

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Switzerland unveils world's smallest coin measuring 0.12 inches,  weighing one 500th of an ounce and showing Albert Einstein sticking out  his tongue (if you've got a magnifying glass!)**State-owned Swissmint said the coin would be go on sale for 199 francs (£155)**Coin comes with a magnifying glass so owners can see Albert Einstein's face* *Its size, 0.12 inches, is similar to the combined thickness of two pieces of paper* *And its weight, 0.063 grams, is similar to combined mass of two grains of rice 
*





More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...0th-ounce.html

----------


## oyarde

> *Switzerland unveils world's smallest coin measuring 0.12 inches,  weighing one 500th of an ounce and showing Albert Einstein sticking out  his tongue (if you've got a magnifying glass!)**State-owned Swissmint said the coin would be go on sale for 199 francs (£155)**Coin comes with a magnifying glass so owners can see Albert Einstein's face* *Its size, 0.12 inches, is similar to the combined thickness of two pieces of paper* *And its weight, 0.063 grams, is similar to combined mass of two grains of rice 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...0th-ounce.html


They are making out good on that for 155 pounds  for 0.063 grams, at 1.00 grams of 24Kt gold running 50 dollars .

----------


## oyarde

Here recently I picked up a 1913 D Type 2 Very Fine Buffalo nickel , a pair of silver Barber dimes , pair of silver Franklin halves , a 1908 D silver Barber Half , a 1976 Canada double Dollar set with a silver dollar , an 1891 O silver Seated Liberty dime , an 1865 2 Cent pc and a 1973 silver Canadian dollar.Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Here recently I picked up  an 1819 Abut Uncirculated 55 plus silver Bust half , an 1872 silver Half Dime in Very Good , an Brilliant Uncirculated 1950 D/S silver quarter , a pair of Canadian double dollar sets with a silver dollar , 1974 & 1978 , a 2005 S silver Proof set , a Brilliant Uncirculated 1934 Medium Motto silver quarter , six different pre 1968 Brilliant Uncirculated silver Canadian Halves , an 1887 silver Seated Liberty and a 1992 Silver Eagle .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a Kilo platinum Koala , a 1915 S silver Barber quarter , a 1964 uncirculated  Greek silver 30 ,  a 1964  uncirculasted silver Denmark 5.00 Princess Anne - Marie Wedding , a pair of silver Proof Austrian 100.00's , Mozart at piano and Mozart Vienna years  Burgtheater. Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Here lately I picked up a 1918 D silver Walking Liberty Half in Very Good , an 1868 Extra Fine three cent nickel , a 1807 Great Britain Half Penny , an uncirculated  1963 D/D silver quarter and a  pair , 1964 &1966 Brilliant Uncirculated silver Canadian dollars. Lots of fun

----------


## oyarde

Today I picked up a 1983 Krugerrand .

----------


## Warlord

> Today I picked up a 1983 Krugerrand .


Last one the dealer sent me was from 1977 

That's before I was born...

Does it matter ?

----------


## oyarde

> Last one the dealer sent me was from 1977 
> 
> That's before I was born...
> 
> Does it matter ?


No , it does not matter .

----------


## RonZeplin

Picked up a couple of these in 2019. 2ozt, 9999 fine Silver.




> Dog Faced Pony Soldier - Royal Canadian Mounted Police, King George V 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Silver coin, $10 CAD - 100 Year Anniversary of the RCMP.


No Queen on this modern coin, motivated me to buy.

----------


## Warlord

The gold/silver ratio is 90.  That is historically high...

What does it mean?

----------


## oyarde

> The gold/silver ratio is 90.  That is historically high...
> 
> What does it mean?


I think it just means silver is undervalued with upside and gold , rightfully so is being used as a hedge on record Dow of 29 1/2 K .

----------


## RonZeplin

Like how they cut the queen down to size, on this Shrunken Head 30th Anniversary Kookaburra.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an 1832 Very Fine silver Bust Half . Nice Coin. I 'll probably price it at 82.50 . Going to just look at it for a few days though .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked  an 1834 very fine , silver bust half and a brilliant uncirculated 1941 silver quarter .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up some silver Walking Liberty Halves , a pair in Very Good , 1917 S , 1918 S and an Extra Fine 1938 and an 1853 with Arrows silver Seated Liberty dime .

----------


## oyarde

Most recently , I picked up a nice Licinus I Roman coin ( 308 - 324  ) , a couple more Uncirculated 1945 Mexican Gold Two Peso coins , an 1836 Very Good silver Bust Half dime , a 2010 German silver proof Ten Euro , a German 10 Marks silver Proof Goethe , and an  About Uncirculated 58 silver 1892 Barber dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up an Uncirculated 1967 silver Canadian Half  , a pair of better than Good 6 Large Cents , 1848 & 1852. Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Earlier today I picked up an About Uncirculated 58 1906 2 1/2 dollar gold pc.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday afternoon I picked up some Large Cents , 1800/79 Very Fine ,1829 Very Good ,an 1840 Very Good 10  and an 1873 Closed 3 Indian Cent in Good . Lots of fun.

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday & today , I picked up an NGC AU58 1869 California Gold quarter dollar ( BG 1020 ) , an uncirculated silver 1966 Canadian dollar , an 1818 Good 6 Large Cent, an NGC MS66 Clinton inaugural mint medal  and a 1929 S Fine 15 silver Walking Liberty Half .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a brilliant Uncirculaed 1942 silver Walking Liberty Half , a Brilliant Uncirculate 1934 silver quarter , a 1964 Kennedy Half , an uncirculated 1856 2 1/2 dollar gold pc , a Brilliant uncirculated 1949 Franklin silver Half and an Uncirculated 1902 Indian cent. Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

I picked up a Canadian 150th Anniv postal coin set in the box , a Very Fine 1796 English Half Penny , an 1896 Good nickel , a 1970 Great Britain Proof set , a Crisp Uncirculated 1944 German Allied Military 100 Mark note , an 1897 Extra Fine 45 silver Barber quarter and  a Very Fine 35 1858 silver Half dime. Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday and today , I picked up a Canadian silver 2010 ten dollar Cowboy , another silver Canadian 150th postal service anniv set , an 1852 silver Seated Liberty dime and an 1837 Hard Times Token. Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I got an Extra Fine 1830 silver Bust Half Dime .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up another 1837 Hard Times Token ,  a 1965 silver Canadian dollar , an About Uncirculated 1896 silver dollar , an About Uncirculated 1851 silver Seated Liberty dime , an About Uncirculated 1905 Indian Head Cent , a  Brilliant Uncirculated 1951 D Silver Franklin Half  and a 1897 S silver Barber quarter in Good . Lots of fun .

----------


## oyarde

This week I have picked up a 1792 Condor Cent ,  an About Uncirculated 1853 Gold dollar , an About Uncirculated 53 Vam 19 , 8 tailfeather 1878 silver Morgan dollar , a high grade 1962 Proof silver Franklin Half , and a Brilliant Uncirculated 1889 silver Morgan dollar.

----------


## oyarde

Here lately I picked up an About Uncirculated 58  1853 Gold dollar ,  a 1903 O Fine silver Barber quarter , an About Uncirculated 1935 silver Saud Riyal , 1901 Uncirculated Indian Head Cent , 1809/6 Extra Fine Half Cent , 1913 S Type 1 and 1914 Very Good Buffalo nickels , 1883 S About Uncirculated  silver Morgan dollar , 1858 silver Seated Liberty quarter , 1866 G6 Indian Cent , 1833 Fine Horned 8 Large Cent , 1827 Fine Large Cent . Been a lot of fun but a challenge to find any deals on gold & silver coins .

----------


## oyarde

Today , I picked up a 1902 O PCGS MS64 uncirculated silver Morgan dollar . Very nice .

----------


## oyarde

Yesterday I picked up an About Uncirculated 50 1851 Gold dollar .

----------


## oyarde

Past couple days all I have come up with really good is an upper Very Fine 1824/4 silver Bust Half and a 1904 Uncirculated Indian Cent .

----------


## PAF

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to @oyarde again.

----------


## oyarde

The past three days , I picked up an 1835 Very Fine silver Bust  Half dime , an 1836 silver Extra Fine Bust quarter ,  an 1840 O Seated Liberty silver dime in Very Fine , a Very Good / Fine 1916 D Buffalo nickel , an 1823/2 silver Bust dime in Very Good  , a Brilliant Uncirculated 1937 Buffalo nickel , another About Uncirculated 1851 Gold Dollar , an 1833 silver Bust Half Dime ,  an 1857 silver Seated Liberty Half dime in Very Good , a 1918 Extra Fine 45 plus silver Mercury dime , a pair of silver Standing Liberty quarters , 1924 Fine 15 and 1927 S in Good , an 1896 O Good quarter and a Very Fine 35 1853 Arrrows & Rays silver Seated Liberty quarter . Lots of fun . I am leaning on keeping the 1853 Arr & Rays quarter and 1857 Half dime. I think I have the others sold . Very tough to find good deals on silver & gold coins right now and I was on these so they were easy to sell below wholesale.

----------


## oyarde

Here lately I picked up a pair of silver Bust Halves , an About Uncirculated 53 1821 and an Extra Fine 45 1831 , a brilliant uncirculated 1942 S silver quarter , an Uncirculated 1867 Indian Cent , three 1962 Franklin silver Proofs , and an About Uncirculated 53 1943 Double Die Obverse silver quarter .

----------


## Krugminator2

@oyarde Do you mind answering a couple of coin related questions? I just got a bunch of coins for Christmas who belonged to my dead great uncle. I am going to liquidate them.

Should I expect anything above face value on common things like Kennedy half dollars, Eisenhower dollars, Susan B. Anthony dollars, Jefferson nickels, buffalo head nickels or wheat pennies?

If I go to a coin dealer with something like this  https://www.coinstudy.com/1921-morga...lar-value.html  Should I expect the melt value or would a coin dealer offer me closer to the $25 list price. These have been in circulation.

Finally, I have this thing and something similar. It was used on a necklace so it has drill hole in the top, which Google says kills the value Do you have ballpark what a reasonable price I should accept would be? https://www.vcoins.com/en/stores/num...7/Default.aspx

----------


## oyarde

> @oyarde Do you mind answering a couple of coin related questions? I just got a bunch of coins for Christmas who belonged to my dead great uncle. I am going to liquidate them.
> 
> Should I expect anything above face value on common things like Kennedy half dollars, Eisenhower dollars, Susan B. Anthony dollars, Jefferson nickels, buffalo head nickels or wheat pennies?
> 
> If I go to a coin dealer with something like this  https://www.coinstudy.com/1921-morga...lar-value.html  Should I expect the melt value or would a coin dealer offer me closer to the $25 list price. These have been in circulation.
> 
> Finally, I have this thing and something similar. It was used on a necklace so it has drill hole in the top, which Google says kills the value Do you have ballpark what a reasonable price I should accept would be? https://www.vcoins.com/en/stores/num...7/Default.aspx


Your 1921 Morgan in Very Fine or Extra Fine should bring 24 to 24 1/2 which is about 4 over spot or spot in lesser condition. Your Sov with a hole is going to be about three percent under spot . Kennedy Halves 1965 to 1970 are 40 percent silver and will bring 2 1/2 ( under spot ) after 1970 face value unless there are any silver proofs in there. the  sba and ike dollar business strike copper - nickel coins , face . Any ikes with an S mintmark need the edge checked to see if they are silver, those will be 40 percent but appear like a 90 percent on the edge. Jefferson nickels need checked for war nickels which bring under spot but still real money . The ww2 silver ones all have a big mintmark on top of the dome on the rev , rest are nickel and once circulated only the 1950 D worth much . Buffalo nickels with a full date from 1920 to 1937 you should be able to get 30 cents ea for . Within there are 1921 S , 1926 S and 1931 S which are worth some dollars . Other than that , pretty much all the 1913's and 1914's are worth something and any 1915 to 1919 with a mint mark. The Philly mint coins are higher mintage , more common and worth less. Circ whea cents around 2 to 3 cents ea . If you have any older than 1932 you'll need to check for dates worth something . Most of those are 1909 S , 1910 S , 1911 S , 1912 S , 1913 S , 1914 D , 1914 S , 1915 S,1922 D , 1924 D ,1926 S and 1931 S. There are a few others in early 20's with mintmarks but they need to be high condition . All dealers use a ( CDN) Grey Sheet which you can buy a current off e bay for 35 that gives a dealer wholesale price on those coins worth something . It isnt what they'll offer ( more likely around where they will try to sell ) but they should be within 20 or 30 percent . Hope that helps .

----------


## Krugminator2

> Your 1921 Morgan in Very Fine or Extra Fine should bring 24 to 24 1/2 which is about 4 over spot or spot in lesser condition. Your Sov with a hole is going to be about three percent under spot . Kennedy Halves 1965 to 1970 are 40 percent silver and will bring 2 1/2 ( under spot ) after 1970 face value unless there are any silver proofs in there. the sba and ike dollar business strike copper - nickel coins , face . Any ikes with an S mintmark need the edge checked to see if they are silver, those will be 40 percent but appear like a 90 percent on the edge. Jefferson nickels need checked for war nickels which bring under spot but still real money . The ww2 silver ones all have a big mintmark on top of the dome on the rev , rest are nickel and once circulated only the 1950 D worth much . Buffalo nickels with a full date from 1920 to 1937 you should be able to get 30 cents ea for . Within there are 1921 S , 1926 S and 1931 S which are worth some dollars . Other than that , pretty much all the 1913's and 1914's are worth something and any 1915 to 1919 with a mint mark. The Philly mint coins are higher mintage , more common and worth less. Circ whea cents around 2 to 3 cents ea . If you have any older than 1932 you'll need to check for dates worth something . Most of those are 1909 S , 1910 S , 1911 S , 1912 S , 1913 S , 1914 D , 1914 S , 1915 S,1922 D , 1924 D ,1926 S and 1931 S. There are a few others in early 20's with mintmarks but they need to be high condition . All dealers use a ( CDN) Grey Sheet which you can buy a current off e bay for 35 that gives a dealer wholesale price on those coins worth something . It isnt what they'll offer ( more likely around where they will try to sell ) but they should be within 20 or 30 percent . Hope that helps .



Thanks for the help.  I rifled through and found nine pre 1970 Kennedy half dollars which I probably would have otherwise just thrown in the coin machine at the bank. The buffalo nickels all look to be 1929 and later though some have worn off dates. The Ikes looked like nothing special. I sorted through and filtered the Jefferson nickels and will look at the closer later. 

My baseline assumption is to get roughly spot on the total. My reading is a lot of dealers go slightly under spot. Some of the coins are in plastic and in good shape and some are in terrible shape. There is a fair amount of random stuff that you would buy off of TV that is uncirculated like Ellis Island commemorative coins. My assumption is no one wants that stuff above the melt value but it is all in the original box and uncirculated.

I also found about a half dozen liberty half dollars. A few of them are in plastic and appear to be lightly circulated so hoping to get a few bucks more.

I think I found a place about 35 minutes away that advertising itself as the biggest gold and silver seller in the Midwest and will probably just use them over local people who have smaller operations, given that everything I know about coins I learned in the last 24 hours so I feel like they should be more reputable.

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks for the help.  I rifled through and found nine pre 1970 Kennedy half dollars which I probably would have otherwise just thrown in the coin machine at the bank. The buffalo nickels all look to be 1929 and later though some have worn off dates. The Ikes looked like nothing special. I sorted through and filtered the Jefferson nickels and will look at the closer later. 
> 
> My baseline assumption is to get roughly spot on the total. My reading is a lot of dealers go slightly under spot. Some of the coins are in plastic and in good shape and some are in terrible shape. There is a fair amount of random stuff that you would buy off of TV that is uncirculated like Ellis Island commemorative coins. My assumption is no one wants that stuff above the melt value but it is all in the original box and uncirculated.
> 
> I also found about a half dozen liberty half dollars. A few of them are in plastic and appear to be lightly circulated so hoping to get a few bucks more.
> 
> I think I found a place about 35 minutes away that advertising itself as the biggest gold and silver seller in the Midwest and will probably just use them over local people who have smaller operations, given that everything I know about coins I learned in the last 24 hours so I feel like they should be more reputable.


The Ellis Island dollars are 90 percent silver , the halves just copper nickel

----------


## Krugminator2

> The Ellis Island dollars are 90 percent silver , the halves just copper nickel


I didn't mean the Kennedy's. Was talking about this. https://www.usacoinbook.com/coins/28...iberty/1936-P/

Also found some random french money  https://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces691.html and this https://coinquest.com/cgi-bin/cq/coins.pl?coin=3101 and this is silver https://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces183930.html

----------


## oyarde

On the Walking Liberty Halves  after all the 1921's there is a date , 1938 D thats worth something  but the others will need to be Extra Fine or About Uncirculated to be worth much more than the silver price. Mostly the valuable ones are all  the 1921's , 1916's and the 1917's with mintmarks . 1917 P's are about silver in low grade

----------


## oyarde

there is also a continuation of this at liberty authors . I  also will answer questions there .

----------


## The Northbreather

> there is also a continuation of this at liberty authors . I  also will answer questions there .


Do you know why 1oz eagles are $160 less on Kitco right now compared to all the other online dealers???

----------


## oyarde

The place the local shop here uses for inventory  replenishment is selling 1 ounce gold eagles to licensed dealers with an account  at spot plus 7 1/4 percent . Proofs are different entirely , same place is buying those spot plus 275 and t has been as high as spot plus 300 this yr. I have not checked at what they are selling them for but probably about the same percent over is my guess.

----------


## oyarde

So , 1857.15 about it looks like would be the Upstate coin and gold price on one ounce gold eagles since spot is down today . Whats Kitcos price ?

----------

